#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-28
<jml> woo hoo
<jml> this branch isn't done, but I've just hit a pretty nice milestone
<jml> the test runs, all the callback URLs get hit, everything cleans up after itself
<jml> annoyingly, the dummy assertion I put in to fail & get debugging info actually passes
<jml> so I've got to figure that out
<noodles775> Nice!
<jml> Apparently I've added 23 XXX comments in this branch :)
<jml> https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-service/end-to-end-pkgme/+merge/83624
 * jml afk for a bit.
<jml> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi jml
<jml> james_w: I'm in CA - Cage Match
<james_w> jml, sorry, I clearly forgot to tell you I'm on vacation until Thursday
<james_w> sorry
<jml> james_w: np.
<jml> james_w: enjoy your vacation :)
<james_w> thanks :-)
<james_w> I
<james_w> I'm not going to spend it all on IRC either :-)
<jml> james_w: well, nobody's perfect.
<jml> fab does some weird daemonization thing?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-11-30
<noodles775> lukasz: reading https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/db/queries/#spanning-multi-valued-relationships
<noodles775> What would you expect Blog.objects.exclude(entry__headline__contains='Lennon', entry__pub_date__year=2008) to do, and why?
<lukasz> noodles775: exclude blog objects which have associated entry (headline~='Lenon' & year(pub_date)=2008)
<noodles775> lukasz: that's what I would expect too, but this django test fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/754721/
<lukasz> noodles775: as ',' in exclude is (should be) translated to AND
<noodles775> with
<noodles775> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754723/
<noodles775> If you agree, I'll submit a django ticket.
<lukasz> noodles775: that's the last assert in test?
<noodles775> lukasz: yep - it's the same problem that danny was seeing in his branch when trying my suggested query.
<lukasz> noodles775: I think it works as expected, as you have: SELECT ... WHERE NOT ((article.headline = 'Article_ with underscore) AND (article.pub_date < '2006-01-01'))
<noodles775> lukasz: the SQL is doing that, yes, but that wasn't what you expected above was it? (or what did I miss?)
<lukasz> or am I confused :/
<lukasz> noodles775: but then, how would you write SQL for the expected behaviour?
<noodles775> lukasz: Not sure I would, but I wouldn't advertise it as doing the expected behaviour.
<lukasz> noodles775: maybe submit a ticket and see what django devs think about it
<noodles775> lukasz: yeah, doing so now.
<lukasz> although changing that behaviour would be a big, incompatible change
<noodles775> updating the documentation would work.
<lukasz> ah, right
 * noodles775 checks the query for the filter too
<lukasz> .exclude(a, b) == .filter(Q(~Q(a) | ~Q(b)))
<noodles775> This is the exclude query (formatted): http://paste.ubuntu.com/754738/
<lukasz> LIMIT 21?
<noodles775> No idea whyh the limit is 21
<noodles775> Filter and exclude together: http://paste.ubuntu.com/754742/
<lukasz> ok, that's interesting
<noodles775> Yeah, the exclude is "Show me all authors who have not published an article with underscore and have not published an article before 2006", which is [], but not what was intended, I think.
<noodles775> lukasz: I botched the formatting, but here's the bug fwiw: https://code.djangoproject.com/ticket/17315
<ubot2> Django bug 17315 in Database layer (models, ORM) ".exclude(a, b) does not operate on a single related record" [Normal,New]
<jml> https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-service/end-to-end-pkgme/+merge/83624 finally ready for review
<jml> Can I get a review of that branch please?
<jml> https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-service/end-to-end-pkgme/+merge/83624
<noodles775> jml: if it's not done when you start tomorrow, ping me and I'd be happy to go through it with you.
<jml> noodles775: thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-01
<david_0001> hey
<david_0001> anybody work with qt ?
<noodles775> david_0001: I don't, but I know zematynnad has been doing a bit of qt dev lately. He'll be around in 7-8hrs.
<dpm> good morning all
<jml> noodles775: can I interest you in reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-service/end-to-end-pkgme/+merge/83624
<noodles775> jml: Indeed you can :) I'll just finish my changes for another review and start in 15mins.
 * noodles775 claims it.
<jml> noodles775: thanks. Will probably also ask james_w to have a look over it when he turns up later today.
<noodles775> jml: `fab test` gives me ImportError: No module named twisted.internet - that should be in the setup.py right?
<jml> noodles775: yes.
<jml> noodles775: well, I guess.
<jml> it's a test dependency only
<noodles775> Why guess?
<noodles775> Ah, ok.
<noodles775> Right - then test_requirements.txt
<jml> Well, if that actually works.
<noodles775> s/test_requirements.txt/test-dependencies.txt/ but why wouldn't it work?
<noodles775> Ah, right, a pip install of twisted... yeah, let's see.
<jml> noodles775: Given the many hours I spent last week wrestling with this whole easy_install/pip/virtualenv set up, and given that we have hard requirements in test-dependencies, I'm sceptical of anything working just like that.
<jml> noodles775: maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised.
<noodles775> jml: I'm happy to just install it locally and we can update the README to say what packages need to be installed system-wide - if it doesn't work for you.
<jml> noodles775: cool. (incidentally, I didn't have to install locally. Wonder why.) We'll see. bootstrapping now.
<noodles775> jml: would `PKGME_LIB_DEPS_DB_PATH = 'all-symbols.db'` work (similar for PKGME_OUTPUT_DIRECTORY)? ie. can we assume they're relative to the settings.py file? (and add bzr ignores)
<jml> noodles775: well, they aren't going to be like that on production, probably
<jml> noodles775: but I guess those are better wrong values than the ones I have in there.
<noodles775> jml: sure, but on production we'll have a separate config. Yep.
<jml> noodles775: would those paths be relative to settings.py or relative to the root directory?
<noodles775> jml: hrm, not sure.. try it and see (probably the CWD - but you'll find out)
 * noodles775 reads up on lifeless's fixtures package.
<jml> it's pretty straightforward.
<noodles775> Yep - nice.
<noodles775> How did you go with adding twisted?
<noodles775> I've probably not understood fixtures properly, but why are you using a fixture inside non-test code? (tasks.py)
<jml> noodles775: I didn't add Twisted. It just worked.
<jml> noodles775: Because fixtures aren't actually about testing. They are just most often useful there.
<jml> noodles775: I guess they are like souped-up context managers.
<noodles775> jml: RE fixtures - ok. Re twisted: Sure - but didn't it ust work because you *already* had it installed?
<jml> noodles775: well, on the system, obviously.
<jml> noodles775: tbh, I wasn't paying that much attention and there's been a lot of water under the bridge since then. Maybe I did install it in the virtualenv w/ pip.
 * noodles775 tries adding it to the test dependencies.
<jml> it works then
<noodles775> Yep, `virtualenv/bin/pip install twisted` worked fine here.. great.
<noodles775> jml: with twisted in the virtualenv, I get six errors, all coming down to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/755918/
<noodles775> s/coming down to/like/
<jml> noodles775: you're using Python 2.6
<jml> noodles775: can we not use 2.7 in production?
<noodles775> jml: I guess we can - all our current deployment machines are lucid with py2.6, so that's what I use for my dev vm.
<jml> well, if it's going to cause a deployment hassle, let's not do that
<jml> easy enough to do try/finally
<jml> (and also to update 'fab bootstrap' to use python2.6)
<noodles775> Wow - I'd not realised python2.7 wasn't available in the lucid archive?
<noodles775> (python3 is)
<jml> noodles775: yeah
<jml> I want to go taunt barry now
<noodles775> heh
<jml> "It's nearly 2012 and I'm writing new code in Python 2.6"
<JackyAlcine> XD
<jml> taunting done
<jml> I've also asked Canonical IS whether I can use Python 2.7 without causing extra deployment hassle
<noodles775> Cool.
 * jml fab bootstraps again
<jml> noodles775: now works with 2.6.
<noodles775> Thanks jml, re-pulling.
<jml> noodles775: how's it going?
<noodles775> jml: sorry - looking at other bugs, but just re-bootstrapped and running tests.. (2F's)
<noodles775> ... and the test run seems to have paused?
<jml> one of the tests is long, but it has a two minute timeout
<noodles775> ah
<jml> it's wonderful how this virtualenv eliminates differences between environments, no?
<noodles775> jml: heh, does it not? the failures I'm seeing are missing packages from the virtualenv...
<jml> noodles775: but if I just bootstrapped and got no errors, and you bootstrapped and got failures due to missing packages, how is it actually helping?
<noodles775> jml: not sure why I don't have a proper result for the error, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/755959/
<noodles775> jml: the bootstrap worked fine... actually, let me check the scroll.
<noodles775> jml: it would help if we'd ensured that all the dependencies were in the virtualenv, wouldn't it? I'm not sure what you mean, otherwise?
<jml> huh what?
<jml> so, if the purpose is to provide a reproducible, controlled environment and we are getting different environments running on different machines, then it's not doing its job very well
<noodles775> I mean, virtualenv can only (try to) make the virtualenv's the same on both computers - which I *assume* (perhaps stupidly) that it's doing... but earlier you had system packages installed that I didn't etc.
<jml> it's got --no-site-packages
<jml> anyway, the 0755 thing is an easy fix
<noodles775> Cool
<noodles775> Oh, I'd not realised you were using --no-site-packages, not sure what that means for the earlier missing twisted package.
<jml> probably that I installed it and then forgot that I installed it.
<jml> more interestingly, I don't know what it means for the failing 'want' script
<jml> you should have devportalbinary.binary in your PYTHONPATH
<jml> oh, I think I know
<jml> you need to run 'fab test' from within the virtualenv
 * noodles775 does so
<noodles775> jml: cool, that gave me different results... pasting now, but can you update the README about `fab test`?
<jml> noodles775: already in the process of doing so
<noodles775> jml: sweet - here's the paste... /me installs debuild. http://paste.ubuntu.com/755970/
<jml> noodles775: yeah, that's just debuild. I guess there's no way of specifying a non-Python dependency other than documentation.
<noodles775> Nope (devscripts)
<jml> I wish apps.u.c had URLs that excluded series.
<noodles775> it doesn't?
 * noodles775 checks
<jml> oh, you can URL hack to get tem
<jml> them, rather
<jml> but not by browsing
<noodles775> Ah - right..., no I think you're right.
<noodles775> It redirects you if you remove it.
<noodles775> So you can refer to a package without the series with a url.
<jml> to natty :)
<noodles775> It depends on whether your browser's user-agent tells anything useful, but yes, not sure why the default is configured to be natty.
<noodles775> (using chromium it's correctly redirecting me to oneiric)
<jml> probably because it was natty when it was written, and because asking LP for the current stable release was too much work at the time
<jml> (not sure if there's another reliable way to determine the current release)
<noodles775> Yep. Anyway, it's not just devscripts, I'm now getting an error because dh isn't found... installing.
<noodles775> Is there a meta-package I should use instead?
 * noodles775 retries with debhelper installed.
<jml> Don't know, sorry. There's no documentation for this in pkgme, which is where there should be such docs.
<noodles775> Whoohoo, just the 0755 error... sweet.
<noodles775> http://paste.ubuntu.com/755976/
<noodles775> So it's just devscripts and debhelper (as far as we know, I didn't start with a clean VM)
<noodles775> jml: you're around still this afternoon right?
 * noodles775 considers heading off for lunch
<jml> noodles775: yes.
<jml> noodles775: a quick scan doesn't show any mutual reverse dependencies of those two packages
 * jml goes to lunch
<jml> which may run a little long, as I have to buy a gift for the Millbank secret santa thing.
<jml> actually really going now
<james_w> morning
<noodles775> Morning james_w
<noodles775> How was your break?
<james_w> good thanks
<james_w> how are you?
<noodles775> Pretty well - not getting a lot of coding done today, but other useful stuff :)
<dpm> hey james_w, good morning, glad to hear you had a nice break
<james_w> hi dpm
<jml> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~jml/pkgme-service/end-to-end-pkgme/+merge/83624 would benefit from your review
<james_w> sure thing
<noodles775> jml: is the import on 426 inline for a reason?
<noodles775> jml: also, when you'd asked about how to test against a running server, I forgot to mention using wsgiintercept... we use something like:
<noodles775> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rnr-developers/rnr-server/trunk/view/head:/src/reviewsapp/tests/helpers.py#L35
 * noodles775 looks for an example of where it's used.
<jml> noodles775: yes
<jml> noodles775: it is used on line 428
<noodles775> But I guess that would be less of an integration test then... so it may not be useful for you anyway.
<jml> noodles775: it's in the function itself because I feel embarrassed about importing something called 'acceptance' at the top of a module.
<noodles775> heh, sure...
<jml> not sure how the WSGI intercept would help here
<jml> although, that'd be more re-usable as a fixture :)
<noodles775> Indeed - I'm keen to see how we can clean up a lot of our test helpers with fixtures.
<jml> for me, the great thing is the way they make it easy to provide debugging info
<noodles775> jml: does the DjangoSettings fixture also mean that I can't be running a dev server while tests run?
<jml> noodles775: it means you can't launch one, IIUC.
<jml> noodles775: if one is already running, won't make a difference
<noodles775> Great.
<jml> unless django does auto-reload on settings changes
<jml> in which case, then it will make a difference :)
<jml> I could try rewriting that fixture to use DJANGO_SETTINGS_MODULE
<noodles775> Would being able to overwrite settings on the command line help?
<noodles775> s/help/avoid the need for the DjangoSettings fixture?
<jml> noodles775: yes, that would help
<jml> noodles775: as long as celery got the message too
<noodles775> jml: you could start it with the same overrides couldn't you? Anyway, if it helps,
<noodles775> http://packages.python.org/django-configglue/walkthrough.html#command-line-integration
<dpm> jml, james_w, I'm not sure if you've seen this question on the ML, I think you guys are the best people to answer it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-app-devel/2011-November/000041.html
<jml> noodles775: aiui, that command line would change the global settings in much the same way as manually editing the file, wouldn't it?
<james_w> dpm, I'll reply, thanks for the notice
<dpm> cool, thanks james_w!
<jml> noodles775: i.e. it doesn't offer a way to change settings & run in the same command
<noodles775> jml: I think it does - the example is just confusing because it's calling the settings command... but you can call the runserver command in the same way?
<jml> I'll give it a try
<noodles775> Although the project's not yet using configglue, so it might be a bit of setup.
<jml> james_w: btw, we have a call scheduled now, I assume it's not on (but would be keen for some sort of voice chat today)
<james_w> jml, I'm happy to talk now
<jml> james_w: cool. now is good for me.
<jml> james_w: I had a call scheduled in this slot anyway :)
<noodles775> jml: ah, and I missed your earlier comment - no, it's just overriding the setting for the process, it's not touching the file afaik.
<noodles775> jml, james_w: given that james_w's got twisted foo and is looking through the MP too, I might leave it there (eyes are starting to glaze over).
<jml> noodles775: np. thanks for your feedback so far
<jml> noodles775: I think apart from DjangoSettings I've incorporated all of it already.
<noodles775> Yes, all tests are passing now on my lucid instance :-) Great.
<noodles775> jml: heh, just saw your commet msg "Change the default settings to ones that are equally wrong..." - I assume you won't be using django_project/settings.py at all for a deploy, so i think they're now valid for a dev setup?
<jml> noodles775: if there's an all-symbols.db handy in the cwd.
<noodles775> If it helps, here's a typical config branch (for apps.ubuntu.com): https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ca-hackers/isd-configs/uwc-config/files
<noodles775> jml: ah - I assumed that was somehow obtained as part of the bootstrap.
<jml> noodles775: no, maintained by a different service
<jml> james_w: oh, I also want to bend your ear about notmuch sometime
<james_w> sure thing
<JoaoSantana> dpm, hi David.
<dpm> hi JoaoSantana
<JoaoSantana> dmp, I'm the one who is preparing a ubuntu-defaults for Brazil, remember?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-02
<dpm> good morning all
<PWF> hi all
<PWF> good day
<noodles775> Hi PWF
<PWF> noodles775: I downloaded your application 4 days, 11 hours ago his status is still Pending review. What am I doing wrong? need for a long time to wait in line? as usual for the next status?
<PWF> * i load my app..  sorry my english
<noodles775> PWF: Sorry - I don't know how many reviewers we have currently. You are not doing anything wrong. You will receive an email as soon as a reviewer starts.
<noodles775> Sorry it is taking so long to get feedback.
<noodles775> PWF: I just had a look at the queue, and yes, there are lots currently Pending Review.
<noodles775> dpm: do you know how many reviewers we have for paid apps in myapps? There's currently quite a queue.
<PWF> I was just wondering. soon the weekend. a little bit more and my application will wait in line for a week. I did not notice that the ubuntu store, new applications with great speed, so you can judge the extent to which people are busy. applications in the store is very small, there is rarely, but at the same time, my application has been waiting for 5 days just to get to the review
<dpm> noodles775, I think we've got one reviewer right now, but zoopster can confirm when he's online later on
<dpm> PWF, our apologies for the delay, we recently lost our main reviewer and we're still trying to adjust. We'll try to look at your app as soon as possible. What's your app's name?
<PWF> dpm: I apologize in any way and I thank you for your support. My application - is a decoration for the holidays. So I wanted to catch, because holidays are almost there. My application is XmasLights. I got it. I can not believe that all big. Just as new applications appear rarely. One week maximum as far as I can see. Therefore, the impression that the queue is small.
<dpm> PWF, thanks for your understanding. The queue of new apps is currently quite big, but we'll do our best to go through it.
<PWF> dpm: very very thanks.
<noodles775> c
<PWF> maybe I can be your reviewer, then it will go faster (=
<PWF> I live in a very poor country and can work for peanuts -(
<dpm> PWF, regardless of wages, the requirements to be a reviewer are excellent technical skills on Debian packaging. If you've got these, we can talk about it, but I'm not sure we're specifically recruiting people at the moment
<PWF> dpm: I do not know what exactly mean "technical skills on Debian packaging". I've been using Debian for 8 years on its servers, stations, everywhere. Correspondingly, I am familiar with the package, but as with any highly specialized business for finding the missing skills sufficient to read the documentation, if a person is certainly not stupid imho.
<dpm> PWF, sorry, I should have been clearer. With excellent technical skills on Debian packaging I meant that reviewing apps in the queue means the reviewer must have the ability to both create Debian packages (i.e. package incoming apps) and assess the quality and spot any problems with submitted packages
<PWF> dpm: I uploaded my application for review in the final debian package .. I've done wrong, I have to give the unpacked files?
<jml> james_w: https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/pkgme/helpers-using-pkg-resources/+merge/83361 is good to merge, btw
<dpm> PWF, if your app is commercial and you uploaded either the binary files or the sources, you should be fine
<james_w> morning
<james_w> jml, thanks for the reminder
<jml> james_w: np.
<jml> james_w: you might want to review the #ca-internal conversation mthaddon & I just had about deploying lp:udd
<james_w> yeah
<jml> james_w: I don't have lp:udd commit access, fwiw.
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> merged
<james_w> should I add you to the team?
<jml> james_w: why not!
<jml> james_w: thanks.
<jml> james_w: I think we should backport, rather than remove the dependency
<james_w> ok
<jml> james_w: because it's a test dep anyway, so having it means that our test env is closer to prod env
<james_w> I can do that if you like?
<jml> james_w: actually, ideally, I'd like you to help me do it.
<james_w> ok
<jml> james_w: because I don't actually know how, but it sounds fairly easy
<jml> james_w: should we mumble up?
<james_w> sure
<jml> uno momento
<james_w> ok
<james_w> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<jml>  syntax error: unknown group 'postdrop' in statoverride file
<jml> james_w: also, would I be able to submit this to the official backports?
<james_w> jml, I believe so
<jml> james_w: that might be a fun thing to try
<james_w> indeed
<jml> james_w: whenever you're ready
<dpm> noodles775, <lfaraone> highvoltage: I'm pretty sure a PDF is not an app.
<dpm>  Do we have other magazines in the Software Centre currently?
<dpm>  Grrr... I can't download https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/site_media/packages/2011/11/Duplicati_1.3_beta_r1022.tgz because of «Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.»
<dpm> that's lfaraone from the ARB, is there any known problem with permissions in the ARB queue?
<lfaraone>  dpm: reported as https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/886366
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 886366 in developer-portal "Cannot download some arb apps during review" [Medium,Fix committed]
<dpm> ok, I see it's already taken care of, excellent :)
<zoopster> to answer the earlier question...we do have mags in the Software Center...a pdf is an app in that case.
<zoopster> dpm lfaraone ^^
<dpm> thanks zoopster, I tried to answer the question on #ubuntu-arb as well earlier on, does that make sense? : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/757295/
<zoopster> dpm: heh...that needs to be sent back over
<zoopster> it's not "open source"
<zoopster> highvoltage: ^^
<zoopster> dpm:  seems there may be a bug in the arb processing
<zoopster> or it may be submitted as open source, but we already have packaging for it and can get it out quick
<dpm> zoopster, I think it's not a bug, it's because now submissions go automatically to the ARB queue if the price is set to 0$ and the licence is free
<dpm> but I see that that does not cover special cases such as this one
<zoopster> dpm: yea...I'll bet that's what happened.
<zoopster> highvoltage: send those Full Circle Mags back over to the commercial queue...I already have packaging setup for them and can dump them in quick
<dpm> zoopster, I'm not sure highvoltage has got permissions to do that, but wendar and stgraber might
<zoopster> dpm: maybe I should jump on #ubuntu-arb?
<dpm> yeah, perhaps, although I think almost all of us might be in both channels already
<zoopster> heh...yea just noticed that
<zoopster> oh well...it's noted on both channels for backscroll when they come back
<wendar> dpm,zoopster: I have permissions in both queues, but we don't have an interface to move an app from the ARB queue to the regular queue
<zoopster> oh crap...i thought we did
<wendar> dpm,zoopster: (there is an interface in the other direction, to move from the regular queue to the ARB queue)
<zoopster> regardless we can ask achuni to do it for us when he returns
<wendar> yes, that's what I've been doing
<zoopster> heh...need to inform them to not submit with a open license...
<wendar> zoopster, well, it does have an open license and zero cost
<wendar> we need to refine our categories
<zoopster> hence the reason it automatically "jumped" queues
<wendar> the ARB can only review applications, we don't accept documentation, media files, etc
<zoopster> agreed
<wendar> so, if we had a checkbox for what kind of submission it was, we could filter more accurately
<YokoZar> Hmm, got a package that builds locally but not on the build daemon...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-04
<Magnesus> Hi
<Magnesus> Is there a way to speed up the process of accepting new versions of paid app in Ubuntu Software Center?
<Magnesus> Because right now it takes like a month or two and it's problematic - if I make a mistake the app won't be updated for those who bought it for the next month or so. :|
<Magnesus> (a mistake = a bug that is not clearly visible but has to be corrected quickly)
<Magnesus> ok, I'll probably just remove the game from Software Center then, it's to risky to publish sth (especially sth people have to pay for) that can't be easily updated if I detect an error
<Magnesus> *too risky
<JanC> Magnesus: hi
<Magnesus> hi
<JanC> I don't work for Canonical, but I heard there is a rather large queue in the reviews right now because they "lost" the person who was their main reviewer
<Magnesus> ok, thanks for the info
<JanC> maybe someone from Canonical can give you a better answer if you stay around longer
<Magnesus> ok, it's hard to find any contact info for them
<JanC> well, I'm not sure who's responsible for this inside Canonical now either
<Magnesus> ok, thanks
<JanC> Magnesus: also, it's weekend, so tomorrow maybe more people from Canonical will be around
<Magnesus> yeah, I forgot it's Sunday :)
<PWF> It's sad, so sad  It's a sad, sad situation  And it's getting more and more absurd... My app in pending review status 6 days, 20 hours ago
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-26
<Velmont> Hey, I have a small pygtk2 testapp, and the menus are showing up in the global menu, but they're not in the HUD. Why? what do I need to do?
<Velmont> (and yes, I need gtk2 :-/ )
<Velmont> http://dpaste.com/hold/836998/ < The test code if anyone want to look at it.
<lubos> how long does it usually take to approve new version of proprietary application?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-27
<israeldahl> Hi, I have some questions about packaging... specifically about updating a package in the repos.  Can anyone help?
<israeldahl> Is anyone here?
<israeldahl> No?
<commandoline> israeldahl: better to just ask the question, you're more likely to get an answer then.
<israeldahl> OK, I recently was bestowed the maintainer postition for LMMS and do not know how to force it to become the newest version.  It is currently 0.4.10 and the current is 0.4.13  Where should I start looking to find info on how to do thi?
<israeldahl> thi=this
<israeldahl> I am also posting info on ubuntu forums currently to aquire help there.  I don't know where to start, but I really want the bugs to be fixed, and the new features to be available.
<commandoline> israeldahl: basically you use the new source package and add an entry in the changelog file.
<commandoline> there's a packaging guide, let me find the link...
<commandoline> http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<israeldahl> OK!!  Thanks. What file tells USC what category to put it in (how do I  do that?)
<commandoline> hmm, good question. I guess the desktop file (which also puts an icon in the menus of various desktop environments), but I'm not sure.
<commandoline> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ <- description of the file format.
<commandoline> the menu file is also a possiblity. (The same for some other desktop environments.)
<commandoline> israeldahl: ^
<israeldahl> I thought it would be the desktop file.  I am not sure where the menu file is in the heirarchy... I will do some checking around.  The latest LMMS has a valid desktop file.... so if I can figure out how to upload it then all should be well
<commandoline> the file should end up in /usr/share/applications if I recall correctly.
<israeldahl> I meant the menu file... I know the desktop file ends up there
<israeldahl> By the way thanks alot for your help!!
<commandoline>  /usr/share/menu . The file name is the name of the application you're packaging (or actually the packaging name I guess, it looks all lowercase here in that directory.)
<israeldahl> ok, thanks
<commandoline> and no problem :). israeldahl ^
<israeldahl> Ok, looking in my source package I founf something that I think is the menu file it starts with the line ?package(lmms):needs="X11" section="Apps/Sound" \
<israeldahl> founf = found
<israeldahl> if so it looks all right it also has    hints="Audio" listed later on
<israeldahl> Or, I think it is alright... I don't really know
<commandoline> Yes, that's the menu file.
<israeldahl> Ok, thanks you have been extremely helpful!!  I am working on fixing this right now
<israeldahl> I am currently learning about bzr branching and all that
<israeldahl> I'm still not completely clear on how I can upload the newest version of a package.  the Debian package maintainer no longer exists, so no one upstream is including the new version.  Sorry if this is in the documentation you gave me... I am unsure where to look to find that specific info.
<israeldahl> Though.. I am pretty sure I can FIX the bugs, I don't know if I can UPDATE the package.  Thanks for being so patient with me
<commandoline> hmm, I've no experience with that personally. You'd need to google for the debian policies, I guess, unless anyone else has extra information. You could ask that in #ubuntu-devel too I think, there are more people there who might know.
<israeldahl> oh... ok I'll try there
<israeldahl> hmm... when I got the bzr everything looks perfect.  the desktop file and menu file exist
<israeldahl> the bug has been confirmed in quantal as well.  and probably in raring (i am downloading it to test it out)
<israeldahl> Ok...  the debian INSTALL file!  Do you think this could be the problem?
<israeldahl> well... alright then
<aquarius> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-28
<mhall119> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> mhall119: heya. I know I've asked this before, but I'm not sure of the current state of play: can I make a quickly QML + PySide app?
<mhall119> aquarius: maybe with https://launchpad.net/quickly-community-templates installed
<mhall119> I'm not sure what language/qtlib they use though
<mhall119> ah, looks like ubuntu-application-qt uses PySide
<mhall119> and ubuntu-application-qtquick does it with QML
<aquarius> as does qtquick-application, which is what I want
<mhall119> aquarius: I don't know what the status of those templates is though
<mhall119> could be kind of rough
<aquarius> except... it hasn't been edited since June
<aquarius> and I know you guys are busy changing stuff :)
<mhall119> aquarius: stable quickly hasn't changed much since June
<mhall119> lp:quickly/reboot is where all the action is
<mhall119> in fact, it's what I was working on when you pinged me
<aquarius> yeah, that's what I'm worried about. I don't really want rough...I want to make an app, not hack on quickly this evening ;)
<aquarius> I shall give it a try, and thanks!
<mhall119> best of luck
 * aquarius installs qtquick template :)
<aquarius> mhall119: one other thing... can I stop quickly making my project a bzr repo?
<aquarius> it's already in a bzr repo
<aquarius> mhall119: unping. I'll just do a separate thing :)
<mhall119> aquarius: not easily, no
<mhall119> if you're in a directory that you ran "bzr init-repo" on, then it should re-use that repo, and just create a new branch
<aquarius> mhall119: cool, thanks
<mhall119> man, I've written so much Quickly code, and I've still only recreated 20% of the existing functionality
<aquarius> mhall119: hrm, quicly license blows up because it can't find an xml thing. Is this likely to be a problem with the qtquick template, or a general quickly problem??
<mhall119> aquarius: probably the qtquick one
<aquarius> mhall119: traceback is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1393380/ if that means anythig to you
<HERPDERPingt0n> hello?
<aquarius> dpm, ping
<dpm> aquarius, pong
<aquarius> dpm, am I correct to think that you wrote the quickly qtquick template?
<dpm> aquarius, I didn't write it, I just set up the project in Launchpad for all community templates and was involved in helping angeloc (the author) to get it packaged and in some discussions about how to handle translations -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~quickly-templates-hackers/quickly-community-templates/trunk/revision/10
<aquarius> dpm, oh. :)
<aquarius> dpm, so, I need to talk to angeloc, then
<aquarius> or possibly someone who's quickly-knowledgeable, because "quickly license" doesn't work in that template. I *think* it's because the license stuff assumes that the UI files it's editing are glade files, which they aren't in a QML template :)
<dpm> yeah, he hasn't been around much lately, but IIRC, he sent an e-mail a while ago on the quickly list, saying he wanted to continue with the development
<dpm> afaik, not all commands work on the template yet, but can't tell off the top of my head which ones do work
<aquarius> dpm, the problem is that a bunch of stuff depends on quickly license working, I think... and I don't know how to fix that, because it's calling functions in the base ubuntu-application template, so I don't think I can override them
<dpm> aquarius, here's Angelo's last update. You might want to reply to the list, perhaps it will resurrect the thread: https://lists.launchpad.net/quickly-talk/msg00170.html
<aquarius> dpm, aha, cool
<aquarius> if this ends up in a future where I become maintainer of the qml template, dpm, I am going to blame you
<dpm> aquarius, oh, so you already figured out my master plan? :P
<aquarius> and then I'm going to put special effort into making you pay. :)
<aquarius> I shall reply to the message ;-)
<dpm> :)
<aquarius> meanwhile, who knows enough about quickly to help me override stuff? I suppose that's mterry or didrocks or mhall119?
<dpm> yeah, I think so. didrocks probably the best one at this time of the day, he should be on #quickly or the usual #ubuntu developer channels
<dpm> aquarius, and something more: mhall119 is working (on a best-effort basis) on the Quickly Reboot project to make it easy to integrate Quickly into developer tools, which will change how templates are written - http://mhall119.com/2012/11/quickly-rebooted/
<dpm> ccccccbfuiihrevtlurjeengdutihcidvhkrtnllljlh
<aquarius> dpm, yeah. I am pretending that the reboot doesn't exist.
<aquarius> since otherwise I can't do anything at all until it's done
<dpm> yeah, sounds like a good approach if you just want to fix the template so that it works for now
<aquarius> dpm, yeah. I don't think the problem is actually in the qml template, though... but I don't know enough about quickly to properly decide. Have mailed the list, anyway
<dpm> cool
<dpm> aquarius, now that I've got you here, a totally unrelated question: do you happen to know how the u1 music app for Android displays the cover art for songs/albums? I've got images for most of my albums in their folders, but sometimes they don't seem to get picked up, so perhaps it just reads the images embedded in the songs? I'm not expecting you to know each and every detail, so I'm asking you in case you know off the top of your head, or if you ca
<dpm> n point me to the next best person to ask
<aquarius> dpm, it reads images embedded in the songs. It does not pick up cover images in the same folder as the songs
<dpm> aquarius, ah, thanks, then that'll be some work for me to do during the weekend ;)
<aquarius> :)
<aquarius> once you've written a shell script which bakes cover.jpg into every mp3 in that folder, be sre and release it ;)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> aquarius,
<dpm> <dpm> hey didrocks, quick question on quicky regarding aquarius question on https://lists.launchpad.net/quickly-talk/msg00171.html - would an override (e.g. creating an empty 'license' command on the qtquick template) fix Stuart's upgrade problem?
<dpm> <didrocks> dpm: a workaround is to create an empty license command yeah, but a better fix is to have the license command fixed in the ubuntu-application template :)
<dpm> let me reply on the mailing list, though
<aquarius> dpm, ooh! you are a helpful person, yes you are :)
<dpm> glad if it helps you :) I've now replied on the list with more details
<mhall119> aquarius: I believe you're right, the license command is expecting glade files, which probably means the qtquick template didn't override/replace that with something custom
<aquarius> mhall119, right. I don't really understand how quickly fits together in order to try and fix it...
<dpm> aquarius, my reply on the mailing list should give you some guidance on how to fix it. The quickest thing might be to remove 'license' from the commandsconfig file and drop an empty license.py file on the root of the qtconfig template folder
<aquarius> dpm, you are giving me too much credit for intelligence. How do I override a command with my own? I assume you're not suggesting that I manually edit the stuff in /usr/share/quickly/templates ?
<dpm> aquarius, yeah, sorry, I should have been more detailed. For a quick test, I think you can:
<dpm> 1. Remove 'license' from the /usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application-qtquick/commandsconfig, under the [ubuntu-application] section
<dpm> 2. Drop an empty 'license.py' file under /usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application-qtquick
<dpm> If that does not work, you might have to do these same two steps under /usr/share/quickly/templates/ubuntu-application-qt (as the qtquick template inherits commands from the qt template)
<dpm> aquarius, and if that still does not work, then we'll probably need didrocks to lend a hand
<aquarius> dpm, cool, I'll give that a try. (I'm a bit sad that I have to edit the system-level files, though. I hate doing that. / belongs to apt, not me. /home/aquarius belongs to me. :))
<dpm> yeah, but the nice thing is that if that proves to work, then we'll commit a fix in the quickly-community-templates, it will get automatically packaged in the daily PPA, you'll be able to install it, and all /home will belong back to aquarius ;)
 * aquarius laughs
<dpm> aquarius, actually, I think you can install templates under any location, so you can copy them to your /home folder for the purposes of testing. Let me see if I can find out how to do that
<aquarius> dpm, that sounds like a useful thing if it's possible...
<Odd-rationale> Hello! I have a packaging question. In a bzr builddeb recipe, can I specify a local branch?
<commandoline> Odd-rationale: local as in on your computer? Then the answer is no, launchpad is a web service.
<Odd-rationale> commandoline: OK. Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> OK. So I have a separate debian packaging branch. Is there a way to specify a different debian directory using debuild?
<commandoline> sorry, I don't know. You can always try to just replace the directory in there?
<Odd-rationale> Well the source branch does not have a debian/ directory. It is in a separate branch. Also, I don't think bzr supports nested branches.
<commandoline> Odd-rationale: well, with the lp recipes, you can include a directory from another branch. On the local file system, you can just copy the debian dir into the target branch before building I'd say?
<Odd-rationale> commandoline: Thought about that. Was hoping that there might be a more elegant solution. But thanks!
<commandoline> well, there might well be, but I don't know it ;)
<mspencer> Is this a good place to ask a question about how to set up a Quickly project?
<commandoline> mspencer: It is, although there's #quickly too if nobody knows an answer here.
<mspencer> How can I create a Quickly project named 'contributor-console' but have the source directory be 'contributorconsole', not 'contributor_console'?
<Odd-rationale> Is it considered best practices to put the debian directory in a separate branch or as part of the source package?
<JanC> Odd-rationale: a separate branch makes it possible to have different packaging per OS release
<aquarius> mspencer, I don't think quickly knows the name of the folder it's in? So... you could just quickly create ubuntu-application contributor_console and then rename the folder?
<mspencer> aquarius: Would the name of the project be used anywhere else?
<aquarius> mspencer, good question, and I'm not sure. dpm, mhall119, ^^
<mhall119> aquarius: mspencer: I don't belive that quickly cares what it's own folder is called
<mhall119> bzr might though, I'm not sure
<mspencer> Would it be possible to do 'quickly create contributor-console' and then run sed on all the files to replace contributor_console with contributorconsole?
<mhall119> mspencer: that will probably break things unexpected ways
<aquarius> mspencer, it might, but I suspect you'd screw up paths in that case... I assume quickly will create a contributor_console_lib folder and so on. I wouldn't fiddle with that too much if I were you,
<mspencer> I didn't think it was a good idea anyway.
<mspencer> mhall119: Even if it didn't, wouldn't the project name be used in other files, such as the executable?
<mspencer> mhall119: I'm refering to the project name, not running sed.
<mhall119> mspencer: a bunch of files refer to others by their filename or python module name
<mspencer> So is it possible to tell quickly not to put a '_' in the source folder name when I create the project?
<mspencer> This isn't a big deal, I just wanted the directory structure to match that of software-center, etc. where the project is called software-center but the source folder is called softwarecenter.
<mspencer> I've also got several questions related to using a Launchpad project, is this a good place to ask?
<aquarius> mhall119, if I've got a quickly template with a bug in it, what's the best way of fixing that bug and testing? Can I put a local copy of the template somewhere and have that override the one in /usr/share/quickly/templates?
<mhall119> aquarius: quickly has a pretty thorough test suite, if it's one of the built-in templates
<mhall119> aquarius: I don't remember if you can run a template outside of /usr/share/quickly.
<mhall119> aquarius: ah ha!  It will search through an env variable called QUICKLY_TEMPLATES, containing colon-separated paths
<mhall119> it will also check in ~/quickly-templates
<aquarius> mhall119, superb!
<aquarius> mhall119, thank you. I shall give that a try
<aquarius> mhall119, it's one of the community templates, which are clearly not as well tested...
<aquarius> although it would be nice if "quickly license" in the base template printed a warning if it couldn't find the author in the .ui files rather than exploded. :)
<mhall119> aquarius: ubuntu-application really wasn't a suitable base template for qtquick
<mhall119> in fact, none of them were really structured in a way that made them usable for derivative templates
<mhall119> that's part of what I'm working on fixing in the reboot
<aquarius> mhall119, so qtquick should have been a completely independent template?
<aquarius> it seems to work OK so far, apart from the license thing, although I've only tried "quickly package"
<mhall119> aquarius: ideally yeah, since so much of ubuntu-application assumes Python+Gtk
<mhall119> I'm going to try and make some generic base templates that are re-usable for the reboot
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah. I was hoping to make an app now, which is why I'm using the community template...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-11-30
<dpm> hey aquarius, what's the status of the u1db, are we at a point that we can start recommending it for app development?
<aquarius> dpm, yes, people can use it for app development. Officially it's still in beta. I am more than happy to chat to someone thinking of using it to suggest how they might use it.
<dpm> ok cool, I haven't heard from any interested app developers yet, I was just curious
<dpm> are there docs online somewhere?
<aquarius> https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/data/u1db although they need a boot in the arse to shape up
<aquarius> same docs are at packages.python.org/u1db
<aquarius> u1db is available in Python and C
<dpm> great, thanks :)
<cbk> hi all...have some minor issue with quickly project...can't store gtk.gdk.Color object in destopcouch dict
<cbk> so it can't remember changed color in pref dialog
<cbk> so i get this err: AttributeError: 'Document' object has no attribute 'read'
<cbk> anyone to help?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-01
<aagavin> anyone have problems with ubuntu quickly where the app behaves differently run vs packaged?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-02
<braincode> bonjour bonjour
<braincode> ya qu'elqu'un
<braincode> hello
<braincode> someone is here ?
<Braincode> hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: good morning
<dpm> morning mzanetti, I've seen your latest MPs, nice work!
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, have been quite busy
<dpm> cool
<mzanetti> dpm: one issue I found:
<mzanetti> dpm: the TextArea produces html text when using "textFormat: TextArea.RichText"
<mzanetti> dpm: however, evernote wants us to create some sort of xml following their own doctype spec
<mzanetti> dpm: so we'd need either to implement our own textarea or some conversion method (which I doubt will work reliably)
<mzanetti> dpm: but for the rest, we can add edit and delete notes :)
<mzanetti> dpm: in a background thread for not blocking the ui
<dpm> awesome :) yeah, I've seen the comments in the MP, haven't tried that yet, but I'm going to test it now.
<dpm> mzanetti, regarding the XML for notes, I haven't looked at that in detail. I thought they used plain HTML. So you'd recommend creating a new TextArea, then?
<mzanetti> dpm: well, we need more research... but something like that will come up, yes. let me paste you 3 examples
<dpm> ok
<mzanetti> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472948/
<mzanetti> dpm: this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472951/
<mzanetti> made a mistake in the previous
 * dpm looks
<dpm> ok, I see it
<dpm> let me play a bit with your pending MPs and read the Evernote docs to get a better understanding and come back to you in a few minutes
<mardy> dpm: hi! :-)
<dpm> hey :)
<mardy> dpm: can you try to copy the <template> stuff from the evernote.provider file into the .service file?
<mardy> dpm: then, please register another application with evernote (to get another set of keys)
<mardy> dpm: and update the .service file with those new keys you just registered
<mardy> dpm: then, try to use your app, and let's see what happens :-)
<dpm> mardy, sure. I'm on 13.10 and using the not-yet-published signon oauth package with your changes for Evernote. Will this make a difference?
<mzanetti> dpm: I've another question: what is supposed to be in the reminders tab? I can't find anything like that in the evernote api
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Parfait Day! :-D
<dpm> mzanetti, http://dev.evernote.com/doc/articles/reminders.php and http://blog.evernote.com/tech/2013/05/24/evernote-reminders-api-now-available/ - I need to look at them myself, but essentially you can attach them to a note
<mardy> dpm: I think it won't make a difference
<dpm> mardy, ok, I got a new API key from Evernote and I've done the copying from <template> to the .service file. So shall I simply remove my existing Evernote account in system settings and add a new one?
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm not sure what's going on, but it seems after your last change the MP shows no diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/run_on_device/+merge/196400
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... very weird. I've resubmitted the proposal and it works again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/run_on_device/+merge/196506
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dpm> mardy, I'm not sure if the experiment worked. I'm getting an access token, but it seems to be based on my original API key
<mardy> dpm: how can you tell?
<dpm> mardy, the access token I get seems to contain part of the API key, let me PM you an example
<mardy> dpm: when you got the access token in the app, were you prompted to authorize it?
<dpm> mardy, no. I was simply re-prompted to re-authorize the account in the Online Accounts UI. We don't do any authorization in the app other than getting the access token from OA and passing it to the Evernote API
<mardy> dpm: you mean, that a window appeared, asking you to authorize the app?
<dpm> mardy, here's what I did (I'm testing on the desktop), from the System Settings UI: 1) Remove the existing Evernote account 2) Add a new Evernote Account 3) Log in via the embedded form 3) Upon successful log in, I get a prompt to re-authorize the app. This prompt comes from Evernote.
<dpm> After that, I start the app and it picks up the old API key to create the access token
<dpm> As I say, in the app we don't do any authorization other than using what we get from OA and then passing the access token to the Evernote service to manage notes
<mardy> dpm: so, you get asked to authorize the application only once, when you create the account?
<mardy> dpm: are you sure that you modified the correct .service file? (I remember that you had two, in your system)
<dpm> let me double-check, but I'm pretty certain I've modified the right one
<mardy> dpm: better delete the other one, just to be sure :-)
<dpm> mardy, to the first question: yes, I get asked to authorize the app on System Settings only. One thing to notice is that the first-time ever I logged into my account in system settings I was asked to authorize the account. Now if I delete the account in system settings and re-add it, the prompt I get from Evernote is to *re-authorize* the app
<dpm> not sure if that makes a difference
<dpm> mardy, I didn't have two .service files on this computer, so I modified the right one. I'm PM'ing you the contents
<mzanetti> dpm. seems the apps jenkins is not really prepared for what we do :D
<mzanetti> "virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory"
<nerochiaro> om26er: mzanetti: good morning, can any of you please let me know what ppa one should use to get the most updated python-autopilot for desktop ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, ppa:autopilot/ppa
<nerochiaro> om26er: thank
<mzanetti> om26er: heh... could you do me a favor?
<om26er> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> om26er: autopilot-qt 1.4 is not in that ppa
<mzanetti> om26er: I tried to release it in there but it failed for some reason and I didn't find the time to investigate why
<om26er> mzanetti, I can try a manual build/upload to the ppa
<mzanetti> om26er: tbh I'm quite outdated when it comes to autopilot in general
<mzanetti> om26er: so I guess we'd need to clarify which autopilot-qt version is actually required to match stuff in that ppa
<mzanetti> om26er: and then release that one into there
<om26er> mzanetti, the one is trusty is 1.4+14.04.20131106.1-0ubuntu1 I guess we'd need that. I could ask autopilot devs
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: om26er: the problem i'm having is that i'm trying to install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot but it seem to need autopilot-python >= 1.4. But if i install that apt-get removes libautopilot-qt and then when i try to install ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot it tells me it's needed too
<mzanetti> om26er: awesome. thanks. keep me in the loops
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: see the conversiontion between me and om26er
<om26er> nerochiaro, trusty ;)
<mzanetti> conversiontion :D
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: yeah. why are you on saucy anyways? :P
<nerochiaro> om26er: mzanetti: so basically for now i can't have it on desktop unless i move to trusty... uff
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: because i want a machine that works ;)
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: no... we need to fix the ppa in any case
<om26er> nerochiaro, maybe try to build it locally
<mzanetti> yeah. should build fine locally
<dpm> mzanetti, what, you killed Jenkins? :)
<nerochiaro> om26er: guess i'll just use the phone for now. please ping me when it's fixed on desktop too
<om26er> nerochiaro, ack. we'll try to get that fixed in the ppa ASAP
<mzanetti> dpm: no... just our jobs won't pass any amore because compilation of that whole libthrift thingie seems to use too much memory
 * mzanetti is struggling with typing today
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that was a funny typo
<dpm> mzanetti, so I'm testing your run_on_device branch on the device. It's not displaying the notes, although it seems to pass the access token correctly to the Evernote service. I can reproduce it on desktop too (i.e. no notes displayed). Looking at the diff in  https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/run_on_device/+merge/196506 - could this have to do with the changes in src/app/qml/ui/NotesPage.qml ?
 * dpm tries to dig deeper
<dpm> mzanetti, yep, reverting the change to src/app/qml/ui/NotesPage.qml does the trick
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: :D
<mzanetti> dpm: right... that might be an issue
<mzanetti> dpm: I think I reverted that again too in the next mp
<mzanetti> dpm: fixed
<popey> dpm: can you reproduce bug 1254674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1254674 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Editing topic without editing causes feed to be lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1254674
<popey> I think it may be why RSS fails some AP tests
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, would you mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/robust-test-server/+merge/196174 ?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i'll look at it in a bit
<oSoMoN> thx
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, thanks!
<dpm> popey, give me a sec
<dpm> will try
<mardy> dpm: if you login into the evernote website, is there a place where you can see which applications you have authorized to use your account (there should be one=
<mardy> dpm: oh, no, the <template> stuff must be within the <service> element!
<dpm> aha!
<dpm> popey, I cannot reproduce it: on step 5 I only get a "Cancel" button, no "Done" button is visible. However, I'm on 13.10 right now and doing some testing on Evernote, it might take me a while to update to Trusty
<mardy> dpm: did you get a chance to try?
<dpm> mardy, not yet, I will in a minute
<mardy> dpm: OK; for the record, on the desktop I'd expect it to work (maybe with some glitches); what I'm most unsure of is on the phone
<dpm> ack
<dpm> popey, mzanetti -> http://ubuntuone.com/4VH3j9ezw4qamOOG9hLugJ \o/
<mzanetti> dpm: :)
<mzanetti> wow... ubuntu one is soooo slow lately
<dpm> yeah, noticed that today, it takes a while to load that image
<mzanetti> dpm: I guess you have noticed that the ui blocks whenever you do something. the next branch should improve that *a lot*
<dpm> mzanetti, I've only noticed since you mentioned it on the MP. As it's relatively quick to fetch the little notes data I've got in the account and since we don't have many UI elements yet, it's not that noticeable :)
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... it'll get worse when you're outside and use 3G or even 2G
<dpm> indeed
<mzanetti> dpm: I know that's not a use case for us... but apparently people do so
<mzanetti> :P
<dpm> mzanetti, one thing I've noticed is that we sometimes lose the connection to the NotesStore: I cannot reliably reproduce it, but often when I open a note, go back and then try to open it again, it can no longer do it: on the console it shows me "error fetching notes". I'll try to see if I can find a way to reproduce and file a bug
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, right... I've noticed that too
<mzanetti> dpm: can you try after all the currently open branches are merged? one of them greatly improves the error handling
<mzanetti> dpm: and I think the current trunk does a disconnect() whenever something goes wrong
<mzanetti> might be that one actually
<om26er> nerochiaro, ping
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/camera-app/fix_autopilot_test_code/+merge/195618
<om26er> nerochiaro, its mostly a cleanup, no real change.
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'll do that together with Oliver's MR
<om26er> nerochiaro, thanks
 * popey returns from power outage
<popey> dpm: yay!
<popey> dpm: i was using the phone not desktop
<dpm> popey, me too, the comments apply to the phone
<popey> oh, you're on saucy on your phone?
<dpm> mzanetti, great, will test them now. I guess we'll need to get fginther to give us a hand with Jenkins not exhausting virtual memory and get the branches approved when he's up
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, lets wait for fginther's opinion on that.
<dpm> popey, yep, I upgraded to trusty while I was at the conference a couple of weeks ago, found it not too stable yet, reverted back to saucy and haven't done the upgrade yet. I'll upgrade later on today when I'm done testing mzanetti's reminders branches
<popey> k
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: am I mistaken or there is currently no test in the web browser which interacts with the contents of a page ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, there are a couple of tests that do
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: the ones that have the 100% page size div you can click on, right ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yes
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: that's convenient, but it's not possible to access the DOM from tests, or is it ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, no, but the webapps team is doing something like that, afaik they have autopilot tests that access the dom
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you might want to ask dbarth or alex-abreu about it
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, thanks
<dpm> mzanetti, cool, so editing and saving notes seems to work with notes with light markup. Although one thing I've notice is that on saving a note the markup is lost
<dpm> (I've locally merged all your pending branches for testing)
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: ping
<mzanetti> dpm: yep. that's the issue I said with the TextArea converting everything to html and I just have a super dirty hack to cut away html stuff and add the evernote xml header
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: dpm: you guys talking about notes-app ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: evernotes-app :D
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ah nice
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: but yeah, while you're here
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: we have an issue with the TextArea. we need RichText
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: but the TextArea always converts it to HTML
<dpm> lunch time, bbl
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: while it should just keep whatever we feed it and display that as good as it can
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that's a question for zsombi, he's the TextArea master
<mzanetti> zsombi: o/
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: in notes-app, the notes are plain text and images are handled separately.
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: ah ok
<zsombi> mzanetti: whazzup?
<mzanetti> zsombi: we're writing an app for evernote
<mzanetti> zsombi: the content of notes is in rich text. but following a dtd spec from evernote itself
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: the problem with using rich text is that qml doesn't really give you any way to manipulate the extra stuff in the content (like images etc.). in the sense that there's no way to ask for the position of images, or react to clicks on images, etc)
<mzanetti> zsombi: the textarea can display it mostly fine, but when we want to read the text again, it's converted to html doctype
<zsombi> mzanetti: and?
<mzanetti> zsombi: and evernote rejects. so we'd need to convert it back to what it was
<mzanetti> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6472951/
<zsombi> mzanetti: in hangout, will be back soon
<mzanetti> ok
<zsombi> mzanetti: ah, yeah, this is what TextArea (and TextEdit) does unfortunately
<zsombi> mzanetti: and there's no way (so far I know) to keep the original format :(
<mzanetti> zsombi: crap... so I guess I need to download the evernote dtd file and run everything through some QXmlSomething before pushing back to the server
<mzanetti> hopefully that doesn't cause other issues...
<mzanetti> dpm: ^
<zsombi> mzanetti: I think it will... or perhaps we should ask Qt dudes what can be done with it...
<zsombi> mzanetti: I think we should as on #qt-quick on freenode
<mzanetti> zsombi: ok
<zsombi> mzanetti: hmm...
<mzanetti> zsombi: is it based on TextInput?
<zsombi> mzanetti: nope, TextArea is on TextEdit
<mzanetti> zsombi: I posted the question... lets see what comes back
<mardy> dpm: any news? :-)
<nerochiaro> om26er: mzanetti: i'm trying to use autopilot vis on desktop and it currently crashes with some xml parsing error, is it a known issue ?
<om26er> never heard, its been a while last I used it
<zsombi> mzanetti: so the answer is to write your own converter....
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, so maybe you can help me out with the test i'm trying to write. I have a Component that i pass to a QML object I didn't write myself. This object at some point instantiates the component and displays it. I need to access the instance in a test, how do I do that ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, so you mean the component does not really exist and appears after an event ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, you can maybe try wait_select_single() ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: let me try that
<mzanetti> zsombi: yeah... that's what I thought from the beginning... I just so hoped I'm missing something obvious which would make it just work
<zsombi> mzanetti: sorry to say... :(
<mzanetti> dpm: seems we have a new todo: http://dev.evernote.com/doc/articles/enml.php
<mzanetti> dpm: check out the 5 bullets list at the bottom
<nerochiaro> om26er: wait_select_single doesn't seem to work. To be more specific, I have a component file ContentPickerDialog.qml, and in the web browser i have WebView { experiemental.filePicker: ContentPickerDialog {} } . When I'm in a web page and click a file upload button in a form, the browser instantiates a ContentPickerDialog and shows it. I want to test that this dialog comes up. How do I do it ?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> Loader.progress
<om26er> nerochiaro, so what you need to do is, get the pid of the contentpicker ( assumings its a separate process) and connect to it with get_proxy_object_for_existing_process() and then just make sure that view is visible
<nerochiaro> om26er: it's not a separate process, it's just a qml component inside the webbrowser app
<nerochiaro> om26er: the only difference from a "normal" test is that i don't instaintiate it myself, but webkit does it
<om26er> nerochiaro, can you share the code of it please. I can look into it further after a meeting I have in a few minutes
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: there' no loader
<nerochiaro> om26er: it's essentially this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webbrowser-app/webbrowser-app-file-upload/+merge/195760
<nerochiaro> om26er: i'll upload an incomplete test to it to give you an idea, in a minute
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, branch updated with the skeleton of the test too
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, pong
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: hi. i was told you may know a way to access the DOM in an autopilot test. can you point me in the right direction if that's the case ?
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, sure
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, the python bit that does the dispatch to the qml for a js DOM eval http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/view/head:/tests/integration/autopilot/unity_webapps_qml/tests/__init__.py#L94
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, for which you have a corresponding qml http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/view/head:/tests/integration/autopilot/qml/FullWebViewApp.qml#L38
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, example of usage ... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webapps/unity-webapps-qml/trunk/view/head:/tests/integration/autopilot/unity_webapps_qml/tests/test_launcher.py#L47
<alex_abreu> nerochiaro, roughly that's pretty much it ... the key qtwebkit mechanism is webView.experimental.evaluateJavaScript
<dpm> mzanetti, ack, read the backlog too. So I see that we need a converter - what does it exactly mean? Can we create a new component based on TextArea that does the XML conversion, or do we need a new QML plugin that is called to do the conversion, or... ?
<dpm> mardy, fixing the .service file now
<mzanetti> dpm: I'd say we try with something like this:
<mzanetti> dpm: we keep on using the textarea we have, but in C++ put the whole content into a QDomDocument and walk through it, copying over existing tags, converting the few that need converting (e.g. body -> ev-note) and drop the rest
<dpm> mzanetti, sounds sensible. So essentially, the existing QML plugin would take care of doing the conversion, and just in one direction, right? I.e. Reminders -> Evernote service
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, I'd pack it into a new class in the plugin. or maybe even inside note.cpp, depending on how much it is
<mzanetti> dpm: and yes, I'd go with trying to do this just one way as the other way round (evml -> html) seems to work reasonably well inside the TextArea
<mzanetti> dpm: but we can add a conversion there too at some point if we feel we could do better
<dpm> mzanetti, I agree, let's keep it one direction for now. I think at some point we'll need to look at the TextArea rendering in more detail, but at this point it works well enough that we can concentrate on more essential parts
<mzanetti> yep
<dpm> mardy, so it worked (on the desktop) :)
<dpm> mardy, here's what I did:
<dpm> 1. Remove existing account in system settings
<dpm> 2. Add a new account and log in in system settings
<dpm> 3. Start the app
<dpm> 4. Press the account name to authorize. That did not work, but I got a prompt from Online accounts
<dpm> 5. Go to system settings and authorize
<dpm> 6. Go back to the app and press the account name to authorize
<dpm> 7. Success: got an access token based on the new API key :)
<nerochiaro> alex_abreu: excellent, thank you !
<alex_abreu> np
<thecosmicfrog_> Hi guys. Have a question if anyone has a minute. I'm currently writing a QML app for Ubuntu Touch. When I tap a button, I want to run a JS function which created a new XMLHttpRequest() [async] and then outputs the returned string in a TextArea. The returned string is valid, but nothing gets output to the TextArea. Is this possible to do?
<thecosmicfrog_> I'm thinking I need to use a WorkerScript to run the JavaScript to prevent the UI from blocking.
<mihir> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hi mihir, how are you doing?
<mihir> dpm:  doing great :) how are you doing ?
<dpm> mihir, doing great, too :)
<dpm> mihir, now that we're done with calculator, are you happening to be looking for a new project to contribute?
<mihir> dpm: yeah I am...but heard that next phase will kick start after next week or so
<mihir> dpm: I don't have much glimps of that though
<dpm> mihir, cool, what about the reminders app? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/RemindersApp
<mihir> dpm: it's new app in this phase ?
<dpm> yeah
<mihir> Sure let me know when are the meetings and kicking of the project
<undefined1> Is there a channel for hacking on the shell (unity8) ? or is this the cahnnel ? thanks
<dpm> undefined1, it's #ubuntu-unity, feel free to ask there, I'm not sure we've got many unity8 experts here
<undefined1> channel *
<undefined1> thanks dpm
<dpm> mihir, the project has already started, and we've got meetings running on Wednesdays
<mihir> Okay great !! let me try to ramp up my self
<dpm> mihir, excellent! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/RemindersApp and https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00663.html should have everything you need to get started. Let me know if there's anything that's not clear or where we can help with
<nerochiaro> om26er: any news on that autopilot test i asked you this morning ?
<xeranas> hi all, have some troubles understanding ConditionalLayouts. Basically I want use A.qml when with is smaller than X, else use B.xml. Tried this https://gist.github.com/xeranas/7645981
<randomcpp> apparently click pkgs not available on the store are not removable
<randomcpp> :o
<xeranas> hi all, have some troubles understanding ConditionalLayouts. Basically I want use A.qml when width is smaller than X, else use B.xml. Tried this https://gist.github.com/xeranas/7645981 but doesn't work.
<randomcpp> I don't understand why Ubuntu.Content doesn't work, after I select some images then the app turns black or unresponsive
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning all
<mardy> dpm: hi! Do you think you can try the same .service experiment on the phone?
<dpm> morning mardy, sure. Was the result on the desktop what you were expecting?
<mardy> dpm: yes
<dpm> cool
<dpm> on it, testing it on the phone as soon as unity8 recovers :)
<dpm> mardy, good news: it works on the phone too :)
<dpm> mardy, quite similar steps as on the desktop:
<dpm> 1. Deleted old Evernote account on system settings
<dpm> 2. Updated the .service file with the new API key
<dpm> 3. Added a new Evernote account on system settings
<dpm> 4. Started app, tapped on the account to authorize it
<dpm> 5. Got a prompt from system settings to authorize (Evernote's embedded login page)
<dpm> 6. The app resumed and communicated to the Evernote service, fetching notes as expected
<mardy> dpm: cool! Then I think that this is the way to go!
<mardy> dpm: then you should reduce the scopes (permissions) for the key in the .provider file
<dpm> mardy, great. Time for a quick hangout? I'd like to understand what exactly we need to change both in the auth plugin and in the app itself (if we have to change anything in there at all)
<mardy> dpm: sure
<dpm> thanks, let me set that up
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Shopping Reminder Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<dpm> morning mzanetti!
<mzanetti> dpm: good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: do you think this is good enough for a start? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/html2enml/+merge/196616
 * dpm looks
<popey> dpm:  mzanetti I tried evernote this morning, and signed into sandbox via the accounts plugin (but it didn't show in the list of accounts after I had authorised), and in reminders doesn't show my account in "select evernote account"
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... that sounds like an issue with the accounts plugin
<popey> possibly, yes
<mzanetti> popey: I don't know much about that yet tbh... Maybe mardy or cwayne can help you
<mardy> popey: desktop of phone?
<popey> phone
<mardy> popey: can you see the account with "account-console list"?
<popey> no
<popey> but I got an email from evernote
<popey> "You have authorized Evernote app on Ubuntu to access your Evernote account with these permissions"
<dpm> popey, did you install both the authentication plugin package and the updated signon package from the PPA?
 * popey checks
<popey> ah, not since updating.. drat
<popey> phew
<dpm> mzanetti, your MP looks like the way to go to me for now. In the future though, we'll need to display images and tables, and I understand that the TextArea won't help us there. What do you think we should eventually do? Use a WebView?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/robust-test-server/+merge/196174 according to your suggestion
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, looking into it
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks, after that one is merged, it would be good to request a release of notes-app, hopefully this will improve the test results in the QA dashboard
<popey> dpm: mzanetti added ppa, re-authed and re-ran the app.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-26-100108.png
<mzanetti> popey: yep. this is known
<popey> ah k
<mzanetti> popey: it's on my todo to enable the accounts plugin fetching the account name
<mzanetti> popey: should still work, just that the text is not there
<popey> oh, i didnt realiser there was actually an entry there
<mzanetti> :)
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: approved
<nerochiaro> om26er: hello. seen my email ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, thanks
<popey> mzanetti: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-11-26-100532.png
<popey> not showing the single note I have - "Getting Started"
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... can you paste the debug output?
<popey> mzanetti: https://pastebin.canonical.com/101046/
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ account-console list
<popey> account: id 4, enabled, provider: evernote
<om26er> nerochiaro, right, so I think you might need to talk to vruiz on how they are using autopilot to test webapps.
<nerochiaro> om26er: it's not a webapp problem. it's a very plain QML problem: how do you access in autopilot a component instantance when this instance is dynamically created by a 3rd party component you don't control
<nerochiaro> om26er: if i had autopilot vis working and not crashing I would probably be able to just go through the tree and find it and then figure out a way to do the same from the test code.
<nerochiaro> om26er: but vis is currently broken, so i can't do that
<dpm> popey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-dependencies/+merge/196696 ? It should fix the issue you had earlier on whereby you had to install the dependencies for authentication manually
<popey> sure
<dpm> super, thanks
<nerochiaro_> om26er: mzanetti: any news on that saucy vesrsion of AP that will allow me to run tests using ubuntuuitoolkit on the desktop ?
<om26er> nerochiaro_, isnt that the case already
<nerochiaro_> om26er: i'm updating now, didn't notice there was a release. i'll let you know in a miniute
<dpm> popey, did you have any luck getting the notes displayed? Looking at the log, it seems authentication with the service worked, but not the actual notes fetching
<popey> dpm: nope
<dpm> popey, which branch are you using?
<popey> i was using the mzanetti branch with the script in
<nerochiaro_> om26er: no, it's not working. ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot needs python-autopilot > 1.4, but python-autopilot > 1.4 isn't compatible with libautopilot-qt which is also needed. I can't have both installed. so I can't install ubunut-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<popey> brb -> post office
<nerochiaro_> om26er: i mentioned this yesterday already, with mzanetti too
<nerochiaro_> who's working on it ?
 * mzanetti is not
<nerochiaro_> om26er: are you working on it or planning to ?
<om26er> nerochiaro_, right, I left a bit early yesterday. Will take that to autopilot devs today. Can you file a bug for the packaging issue so that we can track
<popey> dpm: should I have used a differnt branch?
<nerochiaro_> om26er: ok, against what package in lp ?
<om26er> nerochiaro_, report for upstream autopilot-qt
<om26er> nerochiaro_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+filebug
<dpm> popey, no, that one should have worked already (or at least worked for me when I tried), it's just that in the latest tests I did, I locally merged all pending branches. Let me try again with a clean checkout of the same branch you're using
<popey> dpm: i wiped my phone to #31 so will need to re-setup to test again later
<nerochiaro_> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1255077 let me know if you need more info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1255077 in Autopilot Qt Support "Dependency conflict for ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot on Saucy" [Undecided,New]
<JamesTait> What's the "proper" name for the Ubuntu OS on touch-enabled devices, the one we released last month?  Is it still Ubuntu Touch, or is it Ubuntu for Phones now?  Or is it something else that I missed?
<popey> both
<popey> We still call it Ubuntu Touch all over the wiki and in various other places.
<popey> but the website calls it "Ubuntu for phones" (not "Ubuntu for Phones")
<JamesTait> Hrm, the capitalisation aspect introduces another variable I hadn't taken account of - with a capital P it looks like a formal brand ("Ubuntu for Phones"), but with a lower-case p it looks more like a qualifier ("Ubuntu" for phones).
<JamesTait> I'll stick with Ubuntu Touch for now, I think.
<nerochiaro_> om26er: also any news on how to interact with other apps in AP integration tests ? interact in the sense of finding a button in the other app's tree and clicking it
<om26er> nerochiaro_, sorry missed that. I was working on that on friday but got distracted with other work. I can give you a sample by the end of day
<nerochiaro_> om26er: thank you,that would help a lot
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, hey, do you know someone who can help me with animating transition inside of a listview?
<rickspencer3> I have a listview item that expands by loading a component inline
<rickspencer3> and I can't figure out how to tell the items in the listview to animate their transition
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, nerochiaro_ has some experience with it I believe
<rickspencer3> they don't seem to get onYChanged
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, though Saviq is probably the master :)
<rickspencer3> and Behvior on y doesn't do anything either :/
<Kaleo> ah
<rickspencer3> hey Saviq thoughts?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, do you have a code sample?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, what are you after?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, we've an Expandable coming into the SDK soon https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/expanding-listitem/+merge/195602
<Saviq> rickspencer3, which implements the expansion pattern https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1_c4029C6Jwll_ng8gqp3SRnF4DgXRA3tR_LL3J-zOD8/edit
<rickspencer3> mu listview starts at line 223
<rickspencer3> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rick-rickspencer3/+junk/DCBusit/view/head:/DCBusit.qml
<rickspencer3> Saviq, ok, so the expansion pattern is what I am after
<rickspencer3> but when it expands, I can't make the items animate
<rickspencer3> so it's not smooth at all
<rickspencer3> just BAM
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, you just need a Behavior on height of the item that expands
<nerochiaro_> rickspencer3: what Saviq said
 * rickspencer3 tries
<rickspencer3> Saviq, nerochiaro_ ok, closer
<rickspencer3> !
<rickspencer3> the problem is that the other list items don't move at the same rate, and there are some weird overlaps
<rickspencer3> should I just tweak the duration of the PropertyAnimation?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, weird, something else must influence it
<Saviq> rickspencer3, by default a ListView would just push other items down all in concert
<rickspencer3> Saviq, well, I think the items moving out of the way must have some default animation
<rickspencer3> like a NumberAnimation
<rickspencer3> they are columns though
<Saviq> rickspencer3, they don't, it's all driven by the height of the expanding one
<rickspencer3> oh, I see what's happening
<Saviq> rickspencer3, ListView just stacks items on top of one another
<rickspencer3> Saviq, so the height changes several times
<Saviq> rickspencer3, so if one of them grows, the rest are pushed down
<rickspencer3> like once when it loads the image and then again when it loads the label
<rickspencer3> so I just need to figure out how to set the height only once in the component
<Saviq> rickspencer3, that's possible, yes
<mzanetti> I think it's the missing clipping on the column
<rickspencer3> Saviq, well, I slowed it way down and I can see what's happening
<Saviq> rickspencer3, you can also use SmoothedAnimation on the height, that should deal ~ nicely with multiple height changes
 * rickspencer3 tries
<Saviq> rickspencer3, and what mzanetti said - you need clip: true on the item
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: wrap the Column into an Item, set clip: true on that item and make it height: column.height
<rickspencer3> hey!
<rickspencer3> now we're talking
<Saviq> mzanetti, that shouldn't be necessary, why wouldn't you just apply a Behavior directly on the column?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and clipping, too?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, btw, there's a *lot* of indentation going on there, you should think of splitting stuff into smaller chunks
<rickspencer3> the clip: true did it, i think
<rickspencer3> Saviq, can you explain more?
<rickspencer3> oh, in my code, you mean?
<rickspencer3> yeah, I'll refactor it into comonents
<rickspencer3> components
<Saviq> rickspencer3, yeah, that
<rickspencer3> I've just totally reworked the UI based on some design feedback
<mzanetti> ah right... the wrapping might indeed not be necessary
<rickspencer3> so, it's all over the place now
<Saviq> rickspencer3, about tr.i18n().replace
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, it was the clipping ;)
 * rickspencer3 braces
<Saviq> rickspencer3, Qt's way is "%1 %2".arg('one').arg('two')
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: you would be welcome to use the expanding listitems branch and give some feedback
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, well, my code is working, but if you want me to try it out, I will
<Saviq> rickspencer3, predictionsList.model[index]["RouteID"] should be unnecessary, just "RouteID" should be available, assuming the model exposes that as a role
<Saviq> rickspencer3, so:
<Saviq> i18n.tr("{{t}} minutes  until bus {{rt}} to {{dir}} in ").replace("{{rt}}",predictionsList.model[index]["RouteID"]).replace("{{dir}}",predictionsList.model[index]["DirectionText"]).replace("{{t}}", predictionsList.model[index]["Minutes"])
<Saviq> should be:
<mzanetti> rickspencer3: it also adds some convenience stuff. like make the item scrollable if the expanded height is too big to fit one the screen, scroll it into the visible area on expansion etc. So if you face such issues you know where you find the fixes :)
<rickspencer3> mzanetti, maybe I'll try it later
<Saviq> i18n.tr("%1 minute until bus %2 to %3 in ").arg(Minutes).arg(RouteID).arg(DirectionText)
<rickspencer3> after I reconstitute the rest of my app
<rickspencer3> Saviq, cool, thanks
<rickspencer3> Saviq, is there a replace() in there/
<rickspencer3> ?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, no need
<rickspencer3> coolio
<Saviq> rickspencer3, .arg() replaces %1 etc. with its argument
<rickspencer3> yeah, I get it
<rickspencer3> weird, but cool
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> every environment has it's own system for this, not sure that any has really improved on C that much ;)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, also, you should use the plural variant of i18n
<rickspencer3> what is the plural variant?
<Saviq> rickspencer3, i.e. i18n.tr("%1 minute...", "%1 minutes...", Minutes).arg(Minutes)...
<Saviq> rickspencer3, which will display "1 minute...", but "2 minutes..."
<rickspencer3> wow, that looks nicely complicated lol
<rickspencer3> I'll give that a try
<rickspencer3> maybe write a little post about it
<Saviq> rickspencer3, it doesn't when you try to do that in Polish ;)
<rickspencer3> hehe
<Saviq> rickspencer3, we have three different versions ;)
<rickspencer3> nice
<Saviq> rickspencer3, singular, then 2-4, then 5-10
<Saviq> rickspencer3, so no amount of concatenation of "minute" + "s" works for us :)
<rickspencer3> Saviq, Poles don't count past 10?
<rickspencer3> lol
<Saviq> rickspencer3, nah, it's just "lots" by then
<rickspencer3> :)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, here's the rule:
<Saviq> nplurals=3; plural=(n==1 ? 0 : n%10>=2 && n%10<=4 && (n%100<10 || n%100>=20) ? 1 : 2);
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> rickspencer3, and if you want to look at them, here's the set for different languages http://docs.translatehouse.org/projects/localization-guide/en/latest/l10n/pluralforms.html
<rickspencer3> Saviq, I'll just use your suggestions
<Saviq> rickspencer3, sure :)
<rickspencer3> anyway, thanks for your help you guys
<rickspencer3> I just need to clean up the code and add a few features back, and I have a nicer version
<rickspencer3> :)
<dpm> popey, try to pull from reminders-app trunk now: a bunch of branches have landed, see if it improves things
<popey> dpm: will do when I get back, need to go afk for a bit. need to finish dogfooding
<dpm> ack
<dpm> hi nik90, around? Just a quick question: is there anything blocking the alarms feature in the clock app right now from the qt eds plugin side of things?
<randomcpp> Can anyone give me some hints with Ubuntu.Content? I'm trying the sample in the docs and after selecting the photos the app freezes/goes blank without a reason
<dpm> kenvandine, perhaps? ^
<kenvandine> randomcpp, i can try?
<kenvandine> randomcpp, is this on the device or your desktop?
<randomcpp> on device
<randomcpp> on desktop Ubuntu.Content does nothing
<kenvandine> and what kind of content are you requesting?
<kenvandine> randomcpp, it can, if you run it right :)
<kenvandine> but easier on the device
<randomcpp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6479511/
<randomcpp> ignore qtlocation
<kenvandine> randomcpp, and how are you running your app? starting it from unity8?
<randomcpp> ctrl+f12 from qtcreator :|
<kenvandine> zsombi, do you know if that runs it with all the right APP_ID info?
<kenvandine> or anyone from the sdk team? ^^
<kenvandine> randomcpp, for the content hub to work, it really relies on the environment click provides
<kenvandine> we need to make sure that works when run from qtcreator
<zsombi> kenvandine: eventually Kaleo might know, it wasn't made by us, haven't checked what it requires to get it working...
<kenvandine> but i haven't tried myself
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> Kaleo, ^^
<kenvandine> i know he is a bit stuck atm :)
<randomcpp> I try creating a click pkg with content_exchange policy
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> that is going to be more reliable
<Kaleo> I cannot help now trusty laptop broken
<kenvandine> imo qtcreator should do that to run with ctrl+f12
<kenvandine> Kaleo, i heard... sorry :/
<randomcpp> kenvandine, ok with "Install application on device" seems to work
<randomcpp> how can I uninstall click pkgs now? :)
<kenvandine> with pkcon
<kenvandine> randomcpp, i don't recall exactly atm
<kenvandine> pkcon remove APP_PKG_ID
<kenvandine> maybe
<randomcpp> :/
<randomcpp> kenvandine, do you knows how to read debug outputs when an app is running on device?
<nik90> dpm: nothing from the clock side..just the qt eds plugin side of things
<nik90> dpm: actually more specifically the indicator-datetime package
<kenvandine> randomcpp, look in ~/.cache/upstart for logs
<kenvandine> randomcpp, the log file will be application-click-APP_ID
<randomcpp> here they are, thank you kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> randomcpp, np
<mzanetti> dpm: what is the copyright to be used in reminders-app? GPLv3 Canonical Ltd.?
<dpm> mzanetti, exactly
<mzanetti> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-copyright-headers/+merge/196757
<mzanetti> dpm: tbh I haven't really ever seen a bash script with a copyright header
<dpm> :)
<dpm> popey, mzanetti, could one of you review and top-approve if everything is ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/fix-dependencies/+merge/196696
<mzanetti> dpm: done. I was just waiting for jenkins to give green light
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm: I'm trying to reenable ssl. which lib did you install to get away with the unresolved symbol GENERAL_NAME_free?
<dpm> mzanetti, I didn't install any particular library, I had to add explicit includes to libssl, which was a bit weird, since I think they're redundant. Let me check the commit where I added them to see where they were added
<dpm> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/evernote-api-plugin/revision/5
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... that's in here but I still get the failure
<dpm> mzanetti, I guess you've taken trunk and started by setting use_SSL to true ?
<mzanetti> dpm: yep
 * dpm tries that
<mzanetti> dpm: in notesstore.cpp, not userstore.cpp
<mzanetti> but shouldn't make a difference with this error
<dpm> indeed, but notesstore.cpp is the one I was looking at in any case
<dpm> hm, getting the same error now: ""Evernote": Cannot load library /home/dpm/dev/coreapps/build-reminders-app-Desktop-Debug/src/plugin/Evernote/libevernoteplugin.so: (/home/dpm/dev/coreapps/build-reminders-app-Desktop-Debug/src/plugin/Evernote/libevernoteplugin.so: undefined symbol: GENERAL_NAME_free)""
<dpm> mzanetti, this won't solve the "undefined symbol" error, but it might offer a way to getting SSL to work (right now we seem to be having the same "SSL_connect: certificate verify failed" as them) http://discussion.evernote.com/topic/39169-userstore-connecting-error-ssl-connect-certificate-verify-failed/?p=212785
<dpm> in any case, one thing that we seem to be missing is the loading of the trusted certificates: https://github.com/apache/thrift/blob/master/lib/cpp/README.SSL#L26
<mzanetti> I see
<dpm> mzanetti, I've filed bug 1255234 with some more background after digging a bit deeper. I'm not an expert on SSL, but I think this might point us in the right direction
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1255234 in Ubuntu Reminders app "[Evernote plugin] Enable SSL communication with the Evernote service" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1255234
<mzanetti> dpm: cool. I'm still stuck at the linking :/
<mzanetti> dpm: according to some folrum threads I think the onnection drops might go away once we use ssl
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, this bug with the undefined symbol is extremely annoying, I've no idea what to look at :/
<dpm> that sounds promising
<randomcpp> why is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content.ContentItem/#name-prop always empty?
<randomcpp> url isn't empty, but it's an object without properties or functions
<randomcpp> popey, ping xD
<popey> randomcpp: yo
<randomcpp> that package I've uploaded doesn't work
<popey> oh?
<randomcpp> or better, it works, but it has a bug
<popey> thats unfortunate ☻
<randomcpp> yeah I know..I'm wasting a lot of time because of it
<randomcpp> because Ubuntu.Content copy the files I request in a .cache directory
<randomcpp> but those file are deleted eventually
<randomcpp> so I need to copy (move doesn't work) the contents to .local/share/<pkgname>/ dir
<randomcpp> to have them accessible the next time
<randomcpp> I'm thus creating a armhf chroot
<randomcpp> and it takes ages to download all the packaged
<randomcpp> packages*
<randomcpp> popey, should I remove accounts and sharing features?
<popey> personally I would, I expect that infrastructure to change this cycle
<randomcpp> ook
<randomcpp> popey, do you have some knowledge of Ubuntu.Content
<randomcpp> ?
<popey> nope
<randomcpp> or at least how it works
<randomcpp> because I can choose pictures, but then I can't do anything with them,
<randomcpp> only show them in the app, as long as they are saved in .cache folder
<randomcpp> ok goodnight popey :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, ping
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: hey
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, hey, I looked into your code, and I can confirm you’re hitting bug #1218971
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1218971 in Autopilot Qt Support "QQuickWindow’s contentItem is not accessible" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218971
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, the dialog calls show() in Component.onCompleted, which reparents it to the root item
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, so your best bet is to work with mzanetti to get the fix for autopilot-qt merged and released
<mzanetti> or even better some of the autopilot devs ;)
<mzanetti> ah that one
<mzanetti> hmm... I wonder what it didn't merge
<oSoMoN> there is already a pending MR, which I tested a while ago and it fixed the bug, so it’s only a matter of figuring out why it doesn’t merge anymore
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, I commented on the MR, it fails to compile for some reason
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Pins and Needles Day! :-D
<mzanetti> :D
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: mzanetti: looks like you guys might save my bacon once again ;) anything i can do to help ?
<mzanetti> not really at the moment
<timppa> Hi! Is it possible to create a text file and save it to a specific location in Ubuntu Touch app?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: nerochiaro: seems xpathselect did a rework of the api and it would require autopilot-qt to adjust most of its code :/
<oSoMoN> :/
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, how much work would that imply?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that's also probably why autopilot vis is crashing
<nerochiaro> it gave xml errors
<mzanetti> timppa: yes it is, as long as the specific location is within the allowed paths from apparmor
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, who is the maintainer of autopilot-qt these days?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: hmm... dunno. I just tried to do it, but it doesn't stop spitting more error
<mzanetti> s
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: well. I was it so far, but yesterday I contacted the autopilot devs and we agree that they pick it up again (given that I'm no QE since quite a while now and unity8 has a tendency to keep me quite busy too)
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: I told them about the isse that 1.4 hasn't been released to the ppa yet and I think Thomi is looking into that soon
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: which probably would imply getting it's api updated
<oSoMoN> mzanetti, makes sense, so I should bug Thomi, right?
<mzanetti> oSoMoN: please do
<oSoMoN> will do for sure :)
<mzanetti> thanks
<timppa> mzanetti: Is there any documentation regarding the apparmor?
<timppa> mzanetti: Or can I add the paths to .json file myself?
<mzanetti> timppa: no, you can't add the paths yourself
<mzanetti> timppa: I just googled a bit for the docs but couldn't find anything
<mzanetti> timppa: basically it is ~/.config/<appid>/
<mzanetti> ~/.cache/appId/
<mzanetti> timppa: those 2 for sure. probably some few others too. but I don't recall them
<mzanetti> popey: do you know about any apparmor docs related to ubuntu touch?
<popey> only on the wiki
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<mzanetti> popey: I couldn't find anywhere what the allowed paths for applications are
<mzanetti> ah. here it is
<mzanetti> timppa: Specifically: XDG_CACHE_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME>, XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/confined/<APP_PKGNAME>, XDG_DATA_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME> and XDG_CONFIG_HOME/<APP_PKGNAME>
<popey> mzanetti: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/cookbook/files-and-storage/
<timppa> thanks! I think I'll can get going with those
<mzanetti> timppa: if you're using Qt, you can use QStandardPaths to get those
<timppa> great!
<mzanetti> popey: do you know if there are plans for a real app store app?
 * popey points mzanetti at beuno 
<mzanetti> beuno: already in development?
<dholbach> mzanetti, real app store app?
<mzanetti> dholbach: well, an app store as an app instead of a scope plugin
<dholbach> mzanetti, I don't know of any plans
<mzanetti> :/
<dholbach> mzanetti, you could bring it up on ubuntu-appstore-developers@lists.lp.net
<mzanetti> the current solution doesn't scale
<dholbach> and maybe explain what kind of functionality you're looking for
<mzanetti> also, if I disable searching for remote content in systemsetting I can't install any apps any more
<dholbach> is it discovering of apps/categories/etc?
<mzanetti> yeah, that too
<dholbach> so for discovering of apps/categories/etc there are plans from the design team, but I'm not sure when those things are going to land, thostr_ might be a contact person for that
<dholbach> if you think you should be able to disable remote content, but still have apps, or have a better indication of what's happening when you disabled the setting, I'd suggest filing a bug about it
<beuno> mzanetti, what do you mean by a real app store app?
<beuno> ah
<beuno> mzanetti, it will still be a scope
<beuno> but scopes will get more interesting in 14.04
<mzanetti> beuno: but that still means I have to have online searching enabled in order to install any new app?
<beuno> mzanetti, not sure. The apps are online, so that scope needs to reach out to the internet
<mhall119> popey: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1rkq6z/ubuntu_evernote_app_sees_first_feature_milestone/
 * popey upboats
<popey> ta
<mhall119> np
<mefrio> hi guys....do you know how can I install the QtQuick.Layouts module on Ubuntu 13.10?
<t1mp> mefrio: I never tried it (should have a look at it soon). But I like to let you know that we also have Ubuntu.Layouts: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Layouts/
<mefrio> t1mp, I need to use this element: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.1/qtquicklayouts/qml-qtquick-layouts1-gridlayout.html
<t1mp> mefrio: ok. sorry, dunno.
<mefrio> t1mp, no problem :)
<mefrio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/+bug/1251927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1251927 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "QtQuick.Dialogs missing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mefrio> :(
<aquarius> mhall119, is there anything at all explaining which cordova APIs are available to touch apps?
<mhall119> aquarius: we're still working on that
<mhall119> aquarius: unfortunately there's not a lot working right now on non-x86
<mhall119> aquarius: join #ubuntu-webapps and talk to dbarth and alex_abreu for the details so far
<mzanetti> popey: when you have some time, could you please test if this works for you? lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-ssl
<mzanetti> some really weird things happening here and I don't trust my setup any more :D
<popey> sure
<popey> mzanetti: can i just branch that and use the script?
<mzanetti> popey: yeah
<popey> k
<popey> love that script btw
<mzanetti> it's taken from unity8
<mzanetti> and has gone through a number of transitions to tailor it better for apps
<mzanetti> all of my apps have this in the repo
<popey> oh sweet
<popey> you should blog about it, other app devs might like it
<popey> would also be useful with the emulator ☻
<mzanetti> popey: works for me with the emulator
<popey> nice
<mzanetti> as long as there is no device attached. otherwise it gets confused because it finds 2 devices
<mzanetti> but you can select which one you want by exporting ANDROID_SERIAL
<mzanetti> to the serial number that "adb devices" gives
<mhall119> popey: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/11/community-driven-core-apps-convergence/
<popey> mzanetti: it barfs when i select user
<mzanetti> mhm... which error?
<popey> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6485482/
<popey> mhall119: Excellent!
<mzanetti> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<popey> mhall119: lets spread that far and wide! :D
<mhall119> spreading
<nik90> popey,mhall119: Can you create an event in the app developer G+ community for the upcoming design clinic? That will make it much easier to keep track of when it happens
<mhall119> nik90: good question, I've never tried
<popey> hmm
<popey> need a way to add the hangout url
<popey> which we run from the ubuntuonair account
<popey> messy
<popey> we could and then add the url at the moment we go live
<mhall119> nik90: https://plus.google.com/events/cr2siiehpk565h37p272b6846f4
<nik90> popey: It allows you to create an event out of a hangout, but not sure about adding an url to it
<mhall119> popey: I just added ubuntuonair.com as the website
<popey> that'll do ☻
<nik90> popey: cant you add ubuntuonair account as one of the moderator of the g+ hangout?
<nik90> popey: this way that accoutn can plan a hangout event
<popey> no
<popey> because uoa has a youtube account
<popey> it all gets very messy
<nik90> okay
<mzanetti> popey: hmm... it works here. on the desktop and on the phone... really weird
<popey> erk
<mzanetti> popey: but it didn't work before. only after I installed libssl0.9.8 and compiled it with that
<mzanetti> popey: but the weird thing is that I have removed that again and it still works
 * greyback eod
<aquarius> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> aquarius: np
<WebbyIT> Hi popey :-) Shall you approve this branch for calendar please? Kunal has approved it, and finally also Jenkins! It needs only 'approve' status
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calendar-app/1240152/+merge/193191
<popey> WebbyIT: hey
<WebbyIT> thanks popey :-)
<popey> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<JoeyChan> Hi tmoenicke  :)
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke       I still can't get Chinese words show up, can u help ?
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: hi
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: do you have the latest release?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   Morning
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke    yep  r32
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke    also built trunk into it
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: do you have the pinyin layout, and it shows latin?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   yep
<tmoenicke> is env showing everything correctly?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   "preditive" bar only shows English words
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   I think so
<JoeyChan> LANGUAGE=zh_CN
<JoeyChan> LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   from command "env"
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: what happens when you switch to English and back to Chinese, in the lang menu on the keyboard?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   switch language via  system-setting app ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy French Toast Day! :-D
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: nope
<tmoenicke> in the keyboard
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   the "earth" button at bottom left ?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   right of the "符号" button ?
<tmoenicke> yes
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   that button is inactive
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke  nothing happen when I press it
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   and that button looks like always in "pressed" status
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: did you long press?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke  no..  try it now
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke  I can c 3 options:  English  French   Spanish
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   I c Chinese now !!
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke        Thanks very much   \(^o^)/
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke      seems  I just don't know how to use it  :P
<tmoenicke> JoeyChan: and does it work now typing pinyin?
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke  yep  :)
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   I can type Chinese words now
<tmoenicke> cool
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   Sorry I bother u many times   :P
<tmoenicke> no worries
<JoeyChan> tmoenicke   Great thanks from all Chinese users   haha  :P
<tmoenicke> :)
<seb128> Kaleo, hey, question for you, ListItems got "icon:" deprecated "Use iconName or iconSource instead." ... that means you can't use a custom component as an icon anymore?
<seb128> Kaleo, (we have code that uses "icon: Rectangle {...}"
<Kaleo> seb128, yes
<Kaleo> seb128, we discussed that a long time ago :)
<Kaleo> seb128, I think we reached the conclusion that it should not be needed
<seb128> Kaleo, what do you suggest doing instead?
<Kaleo> seb128, we can rediscuss it
<Kaleo> seb128, I need to see the exact use case
<seb128> Kaleo, it's for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageAndText?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-keyboard-layouts.png
<Kaleo> plugins/language/KeyboardLayouts.qml
<Kaleo> I see
<seb128> Kaleo, the keyboard layouts are basically a 2 letter label in a rectangle
<seb128> Kaleo, I just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1256017 about that btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256017 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[language] Needs to stop using deprecated "icon"" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> seb128, ok
<seb128> attente, hey
<attente> seb128, hi
<seb128> attente, I'm discussing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1256017 with Kaleo
<seb128> attente, (just hit that while porting u-s-s to the new icon properties, read the bug description for some context)
<Kaleo> attente, disturbing nick :)
<attente> hmm.. so we can no longer use an Item?
<attente> Kaleo, hi :)
<Kaleo> hi :)
<attente> we can use a custom ListItem.Standard for the time being i suppose?
<Kaleo> seb128, we did not break anything right?
<seb128> Kaleo, no, you didn't
<Kaleo> good
<seb128> Kaleo, but the code is displaying deprecation warnings, so I guess we should do something about it ;-)
<seb128> Kaleo, I'm just trying to figure out what's the right solution forward
<seb128> attente, well, it's deprecated for Standard as well, see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/revision/858/CHANGES
<seb128> * DEPRECATED IN: ListItems.Standard: property variant icon
<attente> oh. whoops, right
<t1mp> seb128, attente the way it is now, you would need to create your own list item based on Empty to get the features that you want
<Kaleo> seb128, attente, what t1mp said :)
<Kaleo> t1mp, another thing we might do is to reintroduce the feature with a proper API (separate property)
<seb128> Kaleo, oh, I'm lying, the toolkit update does make the UI stop working (well, it still loads, but the layouts icons stopped showing)
<seb128> it's throwing those warnings
<seb128> file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/Standard.qml:252: Error: Cannot assign QObject* to QUrl
<seb128> WARNING: ListItems.Standard.icon is DEPRECATED. Use iconName and iconSource instead.
<seb128> shrug
<Kaleo> seb128, that does not make sense
<attente> ok, let's replace with a custom Empty then
<Kaleo> seb128, icon is a variant
<seb128> Kaleo, try yourself, "USS_SHOW_ALL_UI=1 system-settings"
<seb128> click on language->keyboard
<Kaleo> seb128, hang on
<seb128> Kaleo, I downgraded the ui toolkit deb and it's working
<t1mp> hmm. instead of basing it on Empty, you could base it on Base (subclass of Empty) to get a progression visual and text margins
<Kaleo> seb128, ok
<Kaleo> seb128, sorry about that
<seb128> no worry, it's just a visual glitch
<seb128> the UI is still usable
<seb128> do you want a bug for it anyway?
<Kaleo> seb128, sure
<seb128> Kaleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256024
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem "icon: Rectangle {}" stopped working since it got deprecated" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<Kaleo> seb128, attente, so do what t1mp is saying :)
<seb128> Kaleo, t1mp: thanks for the suggestion (using a custom Empty)
<seb128> or Base instead
<seb128> attente, can you work on that?
<attente> seb128, sure
<seb128> attente, thanks
<attente> seb128, but are checkboxes on the right or the left?
<seb128> attente, on the right, the design image didn't get update but we agreed to just use the standard UI elements
<elopio> boiko: this is now ready to merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dialer-app/fix1250275-pyflakes/+merge/194776
<labsin> I once saw a script to test click packages for submission that they use internally on the ubuntu-touch maillist but I can't seem to find it. Can someone help?
<daker> labsin: here bzr branch lp:click-reviewers-tools (https://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools)
<labsin> daker, thanx
<labsin> All checks passed and it's published :)
<daker> labsin: congrats!
<labsin> no, not yes published :D Pending review :) But the reviews seem to be fast
<daker> labsin: maybe popey can review it for you
<labsin> popey, could you? it's Falling Blocks (number 314)
<popey> am going afk for a bit, will review when i get back in some hours, sorry labsin
<labsin> popey, no problem
<popey> bah
<popey> I want to play that on the train
<popey> so I have tested and approved it ☻
<popey> right, afk now ☻
<labsin> popey, thanks
<labsin> let me know if you like it
<boiko> elopio: nice! I will take it a look
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Mirv> bzoltan1: tsdgeos: after lp:~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/no_two_qapps_same_time getting that one fixed but more test failures exist https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157570125/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1%3A0.1.46%2B14.04.20131118-0~858~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Mirv> regarding layouts
<tsdgeos> Mirv: wrong link?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: this one is the one with
<tsdgeos> QFATAL : tst_UCArguments::testNoArguments(NO ARGUMENTS) ASSERT failure in QCoreApplication: "there should be only one application object", file kernel/qcoreapplication.cpp, line 699
<tsdgeos> which is what my branch fixes
<Mirv> sorry, yes
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157869464/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1%3A0.1.46%2B14.04.20131126.1-0ubuntu1~870~ubuntu14.04.1%2Bfixqt52~test1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> Mirv: interesting, what do you want to do, open a new bug? reopen the existing one?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'll open a new one, makes things less confusing
<tsdgeos> +1
<Mirv> bug #1256235
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256235 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Layout tests failing in ui-toolkit when building against Qt 5.2" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256235
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Electronic Greetings Day! :-D
<ogra_> popey, do you have an idea if we will ever see the docviewer app enter the store ?
 * ogra_ is close to write his own pdf viewer
<popey> it should.. yes.
<popey> but hey, multiple doc viewers aren't a bad thing ☻
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i just want to be able to read my ebooks without having to convert them to html all the time
<popey> beru is nice
<popey> but that's epub only
<ogra_> right, doesnt help me ... all my ebooks are pdf
<ogra_> (and i ave a few 100)
<ogra_> also i think beru doesnt allow rotation lock ... kind of essential if you read sideways in bed
<popey> file bugs / patches welcome etc
<popey> its on github
 * ogra_ sighs ... 
<ogra_> i think my grouper battery is giving up
<seb128> hey sdk friends, question for you
<seb128> I've a  ListItem.ItemSelector {} I'm using with a list that goes over the screen
<seb128> does using "containerHeight: height" seems the right thing to do?
<seb128> shouldn't that be the default?
<seb128> (that would make scrolling work out of the box, where it doesn't at the moment)
<t1mp> seb128: ask nic-doffay
<seb128> t1mp, let's see if he replies to your ping an join the channel ;-) (thanks for pinging him btw)
<seb128> nic-doffay__, hey
<nic-doffay__> seb128, what's up
<seb128> nic-doffay__, I've a  ListItem.ItemSelector {} I'm using with a list that goes over the screen
<seb128> does using "containerHeight: height" seems the right thing to do?
<seb128> shouldn't that be the default?
<seb128> (that would make scrolling work out of the box, where it doesn't at the moment)
<nic-doffay__> seb128, containerHeight is the height of the ListView by default.
<nic-doffay__> Unless you set a custom height.
<nic-doffay__> Which then enables scrolling inside the selector.
<seb128> wouldn't it make sense to have it being the height of the ItemSelector by default?
<seb128> so scrolling works out of the box?
<seb128> what's the point of making it > to the visible content?
<nic-doffay__> seb128, by default the containerHeight is the height of all the options in the ListView.
<nic-doffay__> The height of the ItemSelector can change.
<seb128> nic-doffay__, right, but why? shouldn't it be the height of the visible part (so scrolling works)?
<nic-doffay__> seb128, I'm not sure what you mean by the visible part.
<seb128> nic-doffay__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494365/ doesn't work as it should
<seb128> nic-doffay__, e.g you can scroll down the list
<seb128> nic-doffay__, it works if you add "containerHeight: height" ... but that's not obvious/appdev friendly
<seb128> why can't that be the default value so the example works, including scrolling?
<seb128> sorry, I might be overlooking something obvious
<hikiko-lpt> hello :)
<seb128> nic-doffay__, can->can't scroll, sorry
<hikiko-lpt> anybody with free time to help me a little with a few general qml/qtcreator questions?
<nic-doffay__> seb128, I'll take a look in a test app quickly...
<t1mp> hikiko-lpt: just ask, and see if someone answers :)
<seb128> nic-doffay__, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6494365/
<seb128> nic-doffay__, that's my test app
<seb128> nic-doffay__, thanks ;-)
<hikiko-lpt> well I've seen that wiki explains a lot about qml but I wonder if there's any documentation on the basics, for example :) I imported the gallery app to the qtcreator and I can't figure out how to use the qml analyzer and what is it for
<nic-doffay__> seb128, that use case is interesting you're right, scrolling should be enabled then. A check of the parent's height would have to be made.
<nic-doffay__> hikiko-lpt, I've never used the analyzer yet.
<seb128> nic-doffay__, what wouldn't work if the default was containerHeight = height?
<seb128> nic-doffay__, sorry, I'm just trying to understand why it needs to be the height of the elements
<nic-doffay__> seb128, there was a reason, I'm just trying to recall, it's been a while.
<nic-doffay__> seb128, I'll get back to you soon. With a  concrete response.
<nic-doffay__> It might be I was wrong.
<seb128> nic-doffay__, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256356
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256356 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.ItemSelector, scrolling doesn't work by default" [Undecided,New]
<nic-doffay__> seb128, ah the reason it's set to what it is, is because the height of the actual OptionSelector is set to the column
<nic-doffay__> The column includes the label and spacing.
<seb128> nic-doffay__, label and spacing of what?
<nic-doffay__> seb128, the optionselector is a column.
<nic-doffay__> Which includes the label above the ListView.
<hikiko-lpt> mmm cool there's a qtcreator doc that has everything :D
<nic-doffay__> There is a spacing between the label and the ListView container.
<seb128> nic-doffay__, oh, I see
<seb128> nic-doffay__, so it should be "heigth - label_height - spacing"?
<nic-doffay__> seb128, that's probably preferable yeah. I just hadn't taken into consideration this use case when I was doing it!
<seb128> nic-doffay__, anyway, filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256356, thanks for considering it ;-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256356 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.ItemSelector, scrolling doesn't work by default" [Undecided,New]
<nic-doffay__> seb128, thanks for filing it!
<seb128> Laney, ^ btw
<Laney> seb128: decent, thanks
<seb128> yw
<dholbach> hey popey - so I'm slightly rearranging and adding speaker notes to the content we have for the app dev school events right now - I'm done with the talk dpm gave at Øredev and was wondering if (we split it up properly) it was something we'd also want to screencast? (http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/tmp/apps-presentations/Ubuntu,%20the%20new%20force%20in%20mobile.odp)
<dholbach> you have more experience with screencast and suggested we should keep them down to 5 minutes each
<dholbach> so I wasn't quite sure
<popey> yeah, that sounds reasonable
<dholbach> popey, ok, so I'll take a look and see how we can break it up into digestible pieces and bring it up in a mail
<popey> awesome
<dholbach> popey, mhall119: I noticed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-app-devel/ isn't really used much
<popey> i didnt realise it existed
<dholbach> I was wondering if we should use it for discussions like this, so folks could probably get involved with things like the app dev school materials and stuff
<dholbach> as the info doesn't drown in loads of other things like on ubuntu-touch
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> ubuntu-phone, sorry
<popey> do we know how many people are on that list?
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ do you have access for ubuntu-app-devel or do we have to ask David? :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't think I do
<dholbach> I'll mail dpm then
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<nic-doffay__> seb128, you know that use case where you did containerHeight: height
<nic-doffay__> that's not working for me as I suspected.
<nic-doffay__> It's just setting the height of the selector as itself?
<nic-doffay__> nothing happens...
<seb128> nic-doffay__, the example I pastebined work with "containerHeight: height", you can scroll down the list
<seb128> not for you?
<nic-doffay__> seb128, I think the actually height calculation is a problem too.
<nic-doffay__> It should be set to the height of the parent, what are your thoughts?
<seb128> nic-doffay__, that wouldn't work in a column?
<seb128> e.g
<seb128> Standar
<seb128> Standard
<nic-doffay__> seb128, no it wouldn't...
<nic-doffay__> that's the thing.
<seb128> ItemSelector
<nic-doffay> seb128, fixed
<nic-doffay> I'll try get it landed on Monday.
<seb128> nic-doffay, thanks!
<nic-doffay> seb128, mind giving the branch a spin and leaving a comment?
<seb128> nic-doffay, sure, I can do that
<nic-doffay> seb128, thanks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256356
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1256356 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.ItemSelector, scrolling doesn't work by default" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nic-doffay> branch is linked there.
<seb128> great
<seb128> nic-doffay, that branch doesn't work
<seb128> file:///usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/ItemSelector.qml:154: ReferenceError: label is not defined
<nic-doffay> seb128, yeah the label id was missing from the ItemSelector.
<nic-doffay> seb128, I'd really like to merge those two classes, egh.
<labsin> popey, Was the Falling Blocks app any good on the phone?
<seb128> nic-doffay, still not working fine, it's buggy in the case there is no "text" (e.g no title)
<nic-doffay> seb128, argh forgot about that use case. I'll have to look into it on monday.
<aquarius> marcoceppi, ping about discourse and juju and azure
<aquarius> marcoceppi, brief note: "juju add relation discourse postgresql:db-admin" in http://marcoceppi.com/2013/07/deploying-discourse-in-production-lessons-learned/ should be add-relation. I was a bit shocked at first :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-01
<mzanetti> popey: o/
<mzanetti> popey: may I ask you to make xbmremote's update pass again? I got stuck again and the app name rule
<popey> ya
<popey> mzanetti: have you submitted it?
<mzanetti> popey: yea. last night
<popey> oh, i see it
<popey> it disappeared from my view because daniel rejected it
<popey> wish we could have a single list of all apps
<popey> whatever their status
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> popey: how does this check work? is it just a script that greps for applicationName in qml files?
<mzanetti> popey: maybe we could add something to bypass it with a special comment.
<popey> mzanetti: it's in lp:click-reviewers-tools
<popey> patches welcome ㋛
<mzanetti> popey: also, feel free to review/test my branches for the reminders app: https://code.launchpad.net/~reminders-app-dev/reminders-app/trunk/+activereviews
<popey> ok, will do a bit later.. got to take my son swimming in a bit
<popey> heh, busy 10 mins there, approve one app, go back and another appears, approve that, and another appears ☻
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> popey: thanks for approving :)
<popey> np
<aquarius> mhall119, ping when you're around. No urgency :)
<popey> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504693/  that looks like it's not building on device because it's missing something?
<popey> qmake: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<mhall119> aquarius: I'll be around on and off today
<aquarius> mhall119, was just going to answr any more questions you had about my communication channels thing :)
<mhall119> alright, so what do you imagine the file's content to look like
<mhall119> ?
<mhall119> and will it be a full history going back indefinitely, or will you drop messages out of the file once the recipient has read them?
<aquarius> history forever
<aquarius> but there are many files
<mhall119> man files per contact?
<aquarius> one file which is mine, about me, listing my contacts.
<aquarius> one "master file" per contact, listing my "channels" with that contact
<aquarius> and then one file per channel per contact
<aquarius> note: it is not really designed for IM, although it can be used that way
<mhall119> channel?
<aquarius> it's really designed  to, for example, play chess, etc
<aquarius> you and I can have many "conversations" ongoing at once
<aquarius> I'd expect those "conversations" to actually be chess moves, etc
<aquarius> or Draw Something moves
<mhall119> I see
<mhall119> so then latency and polling aren't a real big problem
<aquarius> an app would just do somehing like: channel = new U1Channel(with="http://ubuntnuone.com/mhall119", channel_name="chess"); channel.send("pawn to queen 4")
<aquarius> it has no idea that this is all being done with XHR requests to the Ubuntu One files API in the cloud.
<aquarius> that's why I'm not too worried about latency and polling :)
<aquarius> hitting a few URLs is not that big a deal
<aquarius> especially in a world with conditional GET in it.
<aquarius> I have a rough idea what the files will look like, oo
<aquarius> but I haven't specced out the detail yet
<xeranas> hi, is it possible to switch from "Core layout" to "Full screen layout" based on ConditionalLayout "when" condition?
<xeranas> Basically I just want to learn to change content using ConditionalLayout, not just width, height params
<ahayzen> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> mhall119, which blueprint do we put the work items on to use http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-14.04/music-app-dev.html ?
<ahayzen> mhall119, or do we have to link the blueprint from the UDS session?
<ahayzen> mhall119, or is it because we only have them in the description here? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/music-app/+spec/music-2.0-development
<mhall119> ahayzen: it'll need to be in the Work Items, and the BP needs to be targeted to the 14.04 series, popey can do all of that for you guys
<mhall119> I can too, technically, but I'm not sure which BP's he's using to track work items this cycle
<ahayzen> mhall119, i don't mind updating the work items as the ones from the old blueprint need moving over
<mhall119> check with popey first
<ahayzen> mhall119, ok cool i'll ask him tomoz
<ahayzen> mhall119, thanks for ur help :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-24
<popey> will poke him tomorrow
<ahayzen> popey, but we all seem to agree jumping to the queue or now playing is the right thing for the bottom edge
<ahayzen> its just with which animation/action etc
<popey> right
<popey> i think I'd rather see the queue
<popey> i.e. what's coming up next
<popey> so i can skip it
<ahayzen> and tapping takes you to the now playing? or something
<popey> need to think a bit more about that
<popey> not sure which feels more natural
<popey> tap for queue or tap for now
<ahayzen> yeah its tricky
<popey> swipe for que makes more sense to me
<popey> as it's more consistent with other app swipe actions
<popey> swipe up to see previous callers in phone app
<ahayzen> yeah exactly
<popey> swipe up to see list of alarms
<popey> hello n ik90 (who probably has alarm on highlight
<ahayzen> haha
<popey> :D
<ahayzen> don't say music ;) otherwise i appear
<popey> haha
<popey> marmite, phablet and irregardless are the ones that trigger most for me
<popey> so I think tap for now playing, swipe up for queue
<popey> seems to feel right
<ahayzen> yeah thats what i'm starting to think
<ahayzen> i'll see what victor thinks..
<popey> have a chat with vi...
<popey> yes
<popey> a quick way to get to the play queue is what I think I have been missing actually.
<popey> and having play controls on the queue screen as you have, makes it super useful and much like the primary view I use in spotify
<ahayzen> yeah if you had a quick way to the queue and now playing
 * nik90_ reads backlog to see if he was summoned
<popey> lulz
<ahayzen> nik90_, o/
<popey> you weren't, but I said a magic word which may have triggered your wake up ☻
<ahayzen> hehe
<nik90_> Actually "alarm" and not "alarms" is the magic word...but u wrote nik90_
<popey> i didnt ☻
<popey> (deliberately)
<ahayzen> popey, Victor> hm, swipe for queue and tap for now playing is confusing to me... they should do the same
<nik90_> Lol
<popey> hmm
<ahayzen> i agree with you though swipe for queue and tap for now playing could be cool
<popey> ahayzen: i would say swipe up for queue, and having the current track highlighted and scrolled to would be valuable
<popey> how else would you get to the now playing screen?
<ahayzen> popey, it jumps to the current track already :) so we could do that...if victor would like todo the swipe to queue
<popey> oh, it didnt here
<popey> or I pressed the button wrong or something
<ahayzen> it should......
<popey> will play more
<vthompson> popey, ahayzen, hey guys! :)
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> popey, what I wanted to say is that having the animation, while *not* a true bottom edge gesture, mirrors the way most other music apps I know of work like
<ahayzen> vthompson, we were just discussing that it would be useful for having a way to directly jump to the queue and where you are in the queue
<ahayzen> ...in one action
<vthompson> Since our set of views are fairly complicated, it's good to show the user that they are entering a set of views (queue and now playing) that they are now limited to
<popey> yo
<vthompson> Yea, "queue" and "now playing", while they are pages, they really are 2 different states that view can be in
<popey> i find myself wanting fast access to the queue...
<vthompson> Having a way of going directly to the queue might be nice, but I don't know how we'd do that. I think tapping and swiping should produce the same behavior.
<popey> "What's coming next?" "Do I like the next few tracks?"
<ahayzen> i agree with popey whats the point of having the bottom edge do the same as the tap though?
<vthompson> popey, right, I think ahayzen and I debated keeping track of remember if the user was last in "queue" or "now playing" state
<popey> and the bottom edge on other apps reveals a list of "things" usually - recent calls, alarms, contacts.. stuff you want fast access to
<vthompson> ahayzen, because the animation vastly helps the user know they are in a new area of the app
<ahayzen> well it probably used to.... until create started creating the object on the fly
<vthompson> This isn't bottom edge, really.
<vthompson> It's an animation for dragging the toolbar, which is consistent with other music apps
<ahayzen> hmm vthompson but we haven't decided if we are going the route of keeping the toolbar at the top instead of the header...i think that has both advantages and disadvantages
<vthompson> ahayzen, agreed. I think it has positive effects on the app and mirrors other apps
<vthompson> *other music apps
<popey> sounds like one to discuss with jouni ☻
<ahayzen> but i feel that makes us inconsistent with other ubuntu apps
<vthompson> ahayzen, yea, but we have boldly done just that with 2.0
<ahayzen> no i mean not using the header and then creating custom back buttons etc
<vthompson> Do you have spotify on your phone?
<ahayzen> i don't have spotify...
 * ahayzen ducks
<vthompson> It would make the now playing/queue page more of a single headerless view. We'd probably fake something like a header
<ahayzen> yeah i know what your thinking i'm just not sure how 'native' it will fee;
<ahayzen> *feel
<vthompson> But this is all something jouni will need to figure out
<ahayzen> +1
<vthompson> fair
<vthompson> The main thing I think is that the animation helps portray that this is not just a "page" on the stack and that the user is in a different state. As such, both tapping and swiping should do the same thing
<ahayzen> yeah i agree that helps
<popey> i think we may need more clues that queue and now playing are the same thing though.
<popey> actually the animation may be sufficient
<vthompson> popey, having the toolbar at the top (with maybe a back button) instead of different titles would help
<popey> yeah
<ahayzen> vthompson, so if we did your plan of the top toolbar thing...but also remember whether you were on the queue || now playing .. would that cover all the above ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, hm, I think so
<ahayzen> popey, would that cover your use cases ^^ ?
<vthompson> ahayzen, it might be complicated to invent our own overflow component though
<ahayzen> vthompson, i think the hard bit will be the header actions the other bits would be ok
<vthompson> ahayzen, well in general they are just icons, so we could fit them in fairly easily, but the overflow might be hard
<vthompson> *harder
<ahayzen> yep
<vthompson> ahayzen, maybe we can get jouni to agree to simply put all 3 actions in there
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> vthompson, he probably has some other master plan
<vthompson> ahayzen, I know he wanted that to be the end state anyways (he has a request to the SDK ppl)
<ahayzen> yeah he did
<popey> hmm
<popey> so basically swipe up, get to now playing, toggle to queue, swipe away. come back later and I'm back in the queue?
<ahayzen> yep
<popey> Hmm, maybe
<vthompson> ahayzen, popey, one thing this would do is shrink the available size for the queue... unless we show/hide the "fake header" in a similar fashion
<ahayzen> vthompson, yeah i sense alot of custom stuff to maintain though :/
<popey> yeah.
<ahayzen> vthompson, that is one of the major downsides of the 'fake header'
<ahayzen> vthompson, i still don't see what the issue is with just keeping the current header as is?
<vthompson> I don't look at it as much as a fake header, as a different toolbar
<ahayzen> but then remember if u were on the queue || now playing
<ahayzen> yeah but still alot of code to maintain
<vthompson> Well, for one, the animation from the page being shown is a bit silly if we just show a header. It would be cleaner if the toolbar stayed at the top
<ahayzen> maybe
<vthompson> In my mind what the user is doing when he pulls the toolbar up is pulling up a different view that is just a full view with the toolbar staying at the top
<popey> cd
<popey> oops
<dholbach> good morning
<mihir> nik90_: Ping
 * mihir nik90_: Whenever you get time could you just review the that MP i have started doing testing for the same.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Celebrate Your Unique Talent Day! :-D
<brendand_> nik90_, hey, when i run the clock tests on my device here, i can see that it tries to swipe up to create an alarm but is not grabbing the tab properly. did you see that?
<om26er_> oSoMoN, Hi!
<oSoMoN> hey om26er_
<om26er_> oSoMoN, there is a very annoying behavior with the address bar, my text gets replaced.
<om26er_> bug 1395732
<ubot5> bug 1395732 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "URL bar text gets replaced on redirect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395732
<oSoMoN> om26er_, looking into it, I believe this is something I fixed in vivid already, will confirm in a moment
<oSoMoN> om26er_, I can confirm, this was fixed with http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/revision/795, that would require backporting for ota1
<om26er_> oSoMoN, I would assume we only need to backport that specific fix ?
<oSoMoN> om26er_, unfortunately it’s not that easy, that revision refactors the AddressBar component in depth, just cherry-picking this specific fix isn’t guaranteed to work
<oSoMoN> (it can be attempted of course)
<om26er_> uhh
<mzanetti> dpm_: did you just release a new reminders version?
<dpm_> mzanetti, I didn't
<mzanetti> ah meh... sorry... wrong click in LP here
<dpm_> ah, phew....
 * dpm_ panicked for a sec
<davidcalle> victorp, what do you mean by : "14.04 APIs for scope dont even work" ? The 14.04-papi framework is not suited at all for scopes?
<mzanetti> dpm_: I just thought all my reminders assigned bugs disappeared
<victorp> davidcalle,  nope, for scope development you use the scopefw not papi
<davidcalle> victorp, ok, I assumed it was using papi (since it's not explicit in the manifest and using C++). Nevertheless, the question is the same :)
<victorp> basically you need to use the 14.10 framework
<davidcalle> victorp, ok
<nik90_> brendand_: no I haven't seen that..
<brendand_> nik90_, do you have a mako to test on?
<jdstrand> bzoltan: hey, wondering why you marked 1372011 as incomplete for ubuntu-ui-toolkit? it seems to have everything needed, or at least, needs design input
<jdstrand> so, it should be marked 'Confirmed' IME, then triaged once ux comes back
<bzoltan> jdstrand: Sorry for the confusing flag. Incomplete I mean that we do not have the design input what usually we need for visual changes. But note, that the brand new listitem is about to land in few days.
<jdstrand> bzoltan: sure, but I'm thinking it might auto expire in the current state is all
<bzoltan> jdstrand:  once the new listitem lands I will mark "won'tfix" all old listitem bugs what are going to be fixed by the new listitem
<mihir> popey: balloons ping
<mihir> popey: have you pushed any updates to calendar ?
<balloons> mihir, you scared me.. I open https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/bottomEdge/+merge/241590 and you ping!
<mihir> balloons: what a coincident :D
<balloons> mihir, popey is traveling at the moment, so you won't get a response ;-)
<balloons> however, I can check
<mihir> balloons: ohh  yeah i forogot , i saw his post.
<balloons> Nov 19th was the last upload, using rev 549
<mihir> balloons: okay we have 555 rev current.
<rpadovani> dpm_, mzanetti what' s going on with reminders bugs?  I have a lot of mails about a vivid branch linked...
<mihir> rpadovani: get VM for the same ;)
<mihir> just kidding out of the blue
<mzanetti> rpadovani: no clue... got the mails too
<dpm_> rpadovani, mzanetti, I'm not sure. I know sil2100 uploaded the reminders-app source package in the RTM archive, as they needed the sandbox account .deb for running the tests (the Jenkins PPA that has the reminders-app debs does not know about RTM), perhaps it's related
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<uglyandstupid> hello everybody
<akiva-thinkpad> heya
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, anyways; state your issue again a bit more clearly...
<akiva-thinkpad> I can not figure out what exactly you are trying to achieve...
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, give me few sec, will be easier to understand with a picture
<akiva-thinkpad> sure
 * akiva-thinkpad recommends using shutter :)
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, btw do you use ubuntu? The Ubuntu SDK is great for developing qml on, even if you arent using it for ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> We are trying to get all developers, ubuntu devs or not to use the platform
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, i'm reading it since yesterday, a huge job has already been done
<akiva-thinkpad> reading it?
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, reading the doc i meant
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, http://postimg.org/image/6ms0bdlb9/
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, so its like old phones, i jave a listModel containing text string
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, btw; for screenshots; download "Shutter" ; is a reall yexcellent tool.
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, so are you trying to create a rotary dial?
<akiva-thinkpad> because I know how you can do that
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, like this: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b6/New_Zealand_Rotary_Telephone.jpg
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, yes a rotatory dial where the list does not move but the selected item (a circle arroune the character + the change of text size)
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, yah; in fact in ubuntu, we have something that suits that perfectly
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, are you on ubuntu btw?
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, yes
<akiva-thinkpad> do you have the sdk installed?
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, yes also
<akiva-thinkpad> okay great
<akiva-thinkpad> open up the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> and type "showcase"
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, sorry what do you mean by hud ?
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, :D
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, press the left alt button
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, using fallback mode of gnome not unity
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, oh D:
<uglyandstupid> sec switching to unity
<akiva-thinkpad> tools > ubuntu > showcase gallery
<uglyandstupid> ajalkane, yes its her
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, its shown
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<uglyandstupid> ajalkane, sorry a mistake
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<akiva-thinkpad> alright, is the showcase running?
<uglyandstupid> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> click on "Pickers" and flick down; you should find a purple circle that should give you a good template to work with.
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, saw it, great
<akiva-thinkpad> let me know if that helps
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm not sure how far you were in the project
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, it helps a lot, thank you
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookies
<ubot5> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<uglyandstupid> it's just a huge job that has been made to provide ubuntu sdk
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, cool; I think that means you said your huge job was just made easier with the ubuntu sdk
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, i'm quite new to qml but have been using Qt since 3.x, i was saying thanks you all guys working on ubuntu sdk, i believe that a huge effort was put on it to bring it to life
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, \O/
<akiva-thinkpad> wow; since 3.x !
<akiva-thinkpad> that is pretty remarkeable. Are you an old kde dev?
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, oh and make sure you stick around! The more the merrier~
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, not really, by i have a big gap to catch with QML and i'm so excited
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, very cool. You might be interested in a project then being spearheaded by nik90_
<akiva-thinkpad> its a component store, where we upload components we make for qml, so people can access them easily
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, yes please !
<akiva-thinkpad> (although you probably know this, component in qml just refers to things like "Item {} " )
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, It is in beta stages. I am just getting ready to upload my first component.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> how goes it?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Hello!
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Good thanks, and you?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, good; I adjusted the flair; it should be... somewhat better :P
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, i'm really thirst to catch the gap as i said, even beta are more than welcome
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, stick around then; when nik90_ pongs, he can fill us in.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Ah yes, that is much nicer! Speaking of /r/UbuntuAppDev , I am starting work on a dark CSS theme for it. Since my code is going to be pushed back up to /r/Ubuntu and /r/Ubuntufr I thought it would be a good idea :)
<uglyandstupid> akiva-thinkpad, ok thanks again
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh very nice
<akiva-thinkpad> uglyandstupid, np. If you are a redditor btw, come and subscribe to  /r/UbuntuAppDev
<akiva-thinkpad> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire and I moderate it
 * DS-McGuire ears are burning
<DS-McGuire> haha
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, heh; okay I don't do that much moderation
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Well, to be honest there isn't a lot to moderate right now haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, its actually more busy than I expected
<DS-McGuire> Do you think?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, ping*
<akiva-thinkpad> yah for a new subreddit? definitely
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm actually excited to check it.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, and our css has less bugs than r/ubuntu :)
<DS-McGuire> I haven't started on the CSS yet :L akiva-thinkpad
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I think that's a great thing :D
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I'm just happy I learned how to edit css
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, That's awesome :) On your way to building a HTML5 app ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> bleh no
<akiva-thinkpad> nononono
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, hahah!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I made some adjustments; try selecting a flair now
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, On it
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm checking for css bugs so let me know if you see any
<akiva-thinkpad> ah so a few adjustments there
<DS-McGuire> Is there a way we can make these flairs smaller? I love them and I think they are great but they are a little too big, the overlap text.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yah I know; I am trying to adjust them so they don't overlap.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Awesome :D
<akiva-thinkpad> I don't want to make it too small because then, no one can read that I use APL :O
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Is there a different flair that could be used?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I'm open to ideas.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, It's your call, I don't even know what APL is :L
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh, you and me got to program in apl some time :D
<akiva-thinkpad> here i'll show you
 * DS-McGuire is stumped
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DTpQ4Kk2wA
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, OH I see!
<akiva-thinkpad> ah I just love apl; logical proposition
<akiva-thinkpad> 4=5
<akiva-thinkpad> 0
<akiva-thinkpad> 0 because 4 does not equal 5
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, It is great haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, check out the reddit now.
<akiva-thinkpad> I adjusted the list line height
<akiva-thinkpad> I might have to target it better
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yeah, that padding is way off and makes the sidebar massive... :/
<akiva-thinkpad> ah yah that won't work
 * akiva-thinkpad readjust
<akiva-thinkpad> s
<DS-McGuire> Awesome :D
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, okay try again
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Better! Hold on a sec, there is something off in that sidevbar
<DS-McGuire> sidebar*
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: pong
<nik90_> sry I was away
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, oh hey; I have a component I want to upload
<nik90_> ooh cool
<akiva-thinkpad> also uglyandstupid is interested in the component store
 * akiva-thinkpad did not choose that name
<uglyandstupid> yes please
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, There is a problem in the sidebar in chromium, I am fixing it now.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, are you using the enhancement suite?
<nik90_> uglyandstupid: what would you like to know?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, yes
<nik90_> uglyandstupid: The docs at http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ explains it quite well
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, But it doesn't do it under Firefox with the enhancment suite.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I disabled mine; although I'm curious what your looks like
<nik90_> imo (since I wrote it ;P)
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, that is a full guide then?
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: yeah
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, I was thinking of writing a quick qml app for it;
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: if something is missing, I can add it real quick
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: qml app for what?
<uglyandstupid> nik90_, thanks
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: like a gallery?
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, just a point and click sort of thing. It would just scrape the lp page, and whatever component you click on would initiate the command.
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, you don't need sudo, right?
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: no it doesn't need sudo since it installs the component to your app's folder
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, right thats what I thought
<akiva-thinkpad> yah should be easy then I would think.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, https://i.imgur.com/BpDWMP8.png
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: you would need to use python + qml to run bzr commands
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, thanks; yah take the enhancement suite off
<akiva-thinkpad> just to see the difference; I notice a lot of small errors
<akiva-thinkpad> that don't exist regularly
<nik90_> bzoltan: omg...you just spammed my inbox with over 50 bug report emails :P
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<nik90_> bzoltan: https://imgur.com/nK8otUZ
<bzoltan> nik90_:  I am good at it :) I know ...
<nik90_> rofl
<akiva-thinkpad> geepers
<bzoltan> nik90_:  I made a major change in the bug management today... I moved all project bugs to the source package and closed the project bug trackers
<nik90_> yeah I noticed
<nik90_> spam goes both ways :P. .. more reports created...more notifications to you
<bzoltan> nik90_:  the bonus is that my LP Karma just got boosted :) and all it took a nice python script with LP API
<DS-McGuire> Guys, is there anything that I could do? I know a lot of CSS, HTML and a bit of programming, is there anything I can contribute to?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yah core apps;
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Really? :O
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, the way I do it, is I branch all the core apps, run them, and look for any improvements
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yah its a lot like improving the css style sheet; You see something small, and you work to correct it.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, here I'll give you a script that will grab all the core apps for your computer
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Do you think I could be able to do that?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, definitely. CSS is a lot like qml
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Awr, that would be sweet. Thanks!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, :D
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, If that's the case I should love it :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, its more intuitive so definitely
 * akiva-thinkpad grabs the script
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Amazing, I am super excited hahah!
<akiva-thinkpad> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1czcrsqxse9BC3KgGT7dYK-iI1d7INHh5qpqHaB44EEU/edit#gid=0
<akiva-thinkpad> here that is actually my spreadsheet page
<akiva-thinkpad> I use this whenever I reinstall
<akiva-thinkpad> some things need to be updated because the core apps have remakes
 * akiva-thinkpad goes through it
<DS-McGuire> That's a pretty sweet list you have there! akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> definitely would recommend grabbing some of these
<akiva-thinkpad> you can edit, so lets refine this
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, On it :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Do we still use ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily ?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I don't think so
<akiva-thinkpad> last time I checked, the filemanager was way out of date
<akiva-thinkpad> if this is the ppa I am thinking of
<akiva-thinkpad> I remember on the UOS, someone mentioned that we should depricate it, because it was so out of date
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, It looks active to me: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/daily
<akiva-thinkpad> i think its the clock, music app, and terminal that have new versions
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, well that will install the software on your computer.
<akiva-thinkpad> do it, take a screenshot of the filemanager, and send it to me. brb, got to go pee
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I will use that then.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, After adding the ppa what do I do to install them all?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, well the PPA is basically the packaged version of the application. You can't edit them afaik
<akiva-thinkpad> we don't want the package; we want the source
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Ah, of course. :/
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, don't worry; I didn't understand that aspect at first either
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Thanks :)
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, is the clock app reboot now merged with trunk?
<akiva-thinkpad> oh right... the calculator app is alwso being rewritten
 * DS-McGuire AFK
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, okay i'll pm you when I got the script done
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9221760/
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: clock app reboot *is* trunk
<nik90_> it is just a different name
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, okay so then I don't need anything special
<akiva-thinkpad> i can just go lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<nik90_> yup
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, thanks
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, back. Thank you!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, np.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, an easy way to open them is to go into terminal, go to the parent folder
<akiva-thinkpad> and type "ubuntu-sdk ubuntu-calendar-app"
<akiva-thinkpad> or if you are in the folder
<akiva-thinkpad> type ubuntu-sdk .
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I presume you already have an ssh key and launchpad account?
<akiva-thinkpad> I can guide you through that as well
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I do, however it says "You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<DS-McGuire> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<akiva-thinkpad> The SSH key just verifies that if you upload say a branch to a project, that the person uploading is in fact you, and not someone pretending to be you
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh yah
<DS-McGuire> http://imgur.com/6mK20y2
<akiva-thinkpad> bzr launchpad-login username
<akiva-thinkpad> replace username with your launchpad name
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I don't have one registered: https://launchpad.net/~daniel-mcguire351Is this how you do it
<DS-McGuire> https://launchpad.net/~daniel-mcguire351
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Messed up the first link
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I corrected it
<akiva-thinkpad> really; there were already 351 daniel mcguires?
 * akiva-thinkpad lucked out with ~akiva
<akiva-thinkpad> pays to have an uncommon name
<akiva-thinkpad> so go bzr launchpad-login daniel-mcguire351
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ^
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Actually I don't think there was, I didn't think about the implications when I set it up, too late now hahah!
<akiva-thinkpad> and then go bzr whoami "Daniel McGuire <email@email.com>"
<akiva-thinkpad> that is for when you upload branches; I think it credits you for the branch, so anyone else looking can see who to email
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I see, I will do it now.
<cwayne> and you get launchpad karma
<akiva-thinkpad> cwayne, TIL
<akiva-thinkpad> !cookie | cwayne
<ubot5> cwayne: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<cwayne> which gets you absolutely nothing :D
<cwayne> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> cwayne, someday lp will be like stack exchange
<akiva-thinkpad> you'll get medals and stuff
<akiva-thinkpad> hey wxl
<wxl> yo akiva-thinkpad thanks for your persistence
<akiva-thinkpad> heh np
<wxl> let me know when you're free and we'll chat some more
<akiva-thinkpad> free
<wxl> heh ok
<wxl> did you see my email about hack.hands?
<akiva-thinkpad> btw have you been to the app devel subreddit?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah I just saw your email
<akiva-thinkpad> havn't had a chance to look
<wxl> naw i kind of avoid reddit for the most part
<akiva-thinkpad> a productivity hound :P
<wxl> re: hack.hands i think it's kind of what you were looking for at uos. from what they say. don't know more about it, but it might be something to look into.
<akiva-thinkpad> at least it isnt facebook
<wxl> heheheh yeah well i live on irc so :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Done! :D
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, anyways DS-McGuire and I moderate http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/
<akiva-thinkpad> so drop by
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: cool i'll check it out
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, cool; do you have the sdk set up?
<akiva-thinkpad> errm open?
<DS-McGuire> I do now akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, the first thing you will be prompted when you open the SDK, is a kit wizard
<akiva-thinkpad> asking you to create a kit; do you see that?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, oh so lets get you set up too
<DS-McGuire> I have created a kit :) I have an Ubuntu 14.04 one
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, go ahead and create one for each architecture
<akiva-thinkpad> after that, it will stop bothering you
<wxl> so tl;dr i help lubuntu in a variety of ways. i've been meaning to learn packaging for one thing and i've managed to set up a ppa for hello. i don't have a nexus so i'm kind of out as far as touch is concerned. perhaps someone will get back on the galaxy tab 2. anyways, i'd like to be using it, and so i want to get in there and start tinkering under the hood.
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, great tldr
<wxl> hahahah
<akiva-thinkpad> short: you don't need a nexus to create apps, and in fact
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, What do you mean one for each architecture? Like i386, AMD64?
<akiva-thinkpad> all the phone apps are also going to be the desktop apps; and so some actually already have desktop versions
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, exactly
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: sounds good to me. so what do i need in a development environment?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, these are for (afaik) for packaging. So just like how .debs come in different architectures.
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, great question
<akiva-thinkpad> one sec i'll link you to my cheat sheet
<wxl> sounds good
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1czcrsqxse9BC3KgGT7dYK-iI1d7INHh5qpqHaB44EEU/edit#gid=0
<DS-McGuire> I see, shouldn't an i386 cover all of them though? akiva-thinkpad
<wxl> you got all this on the wiki yet akiva-thinkpad ?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, mmmmm not arm. Its not a big deal if you don't; its just that everytime you start, your sdk will ask you to create them
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, nope - on the todo list
 * akiva-thinkpad hates wiki formatting
<DS-McGuire> It doens't ask me anymore... Odd. I think I unselected it akiva-thinkpad
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: is there any markup language you like?
<akiva-thinkpad> I would rather format in reddit than in wiki.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, okay
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: don't they use markdown?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, good question. i actually don't mind google plus's
<wxl> yeah it's markdown
<wxl> there's ways to parse markdown into moin moin
<akiva-thinkpad> fun fact: launchpad has none, but that doesn't mean you can improvise with unicode
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, I feel embarrassed to ask this
<akiva-thinkpad> so go easy on me
<akiva-thinkpad> but what is the difference between mark-up and mark-down?
<wxl> well
<cwayne> about 180 degrees
<wxl> hahahah
<akiva-thinkpad> o_O
 * akiva-thinkpad lols, but he doesn't know why
<wxl> markup generally refers to all the various languages that deal with formatting text via text
<DS-McGuire> -___-
<wxl> (the difference between up and down is 180 degrees)
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, ah I see
<wxl> markdown refers to a specific family of languages. github uses it, reddit uses it, coursera uses it, etc.
<wxl> jere
<wxl> oops
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<wxl> here's some info on the markdown parser http://moinmo.in/ParserMarket/Markdown
<wxl> now let me see if i can find it on the ubuntu wiki
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, okay anyways on that spreadsheet, execute all the commands on the "Download Software" sheet. You can skip hexchat or synaptic of course.
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I appreciate all your help today and I would love to continue but I am soo tired. I will be on tomorrow. Thanks for all your help :D
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: so you end up developing for your host platform then eh?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, You missed this: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2mv9zo/ubuntu_community_appreciation_day/cm7x2cc
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yah see you tomorrow maybe; I might be busy with family
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Not a problem if you are :)
<wxl> well i lied. reST is installed but not markdown it seems akiva-thinkpad https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnParsers#reStructuredText
<wxl> frankly i hate moin moin too
<wxl> but moreso, i hate that there are 12,000 different markup languages
<wxl> none of them are intuitive, so once you learn one you're good
<wxl> until you face another
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, oh is hackhands like codebunk?
 * wxl remembers he had a blog post coming on this subject
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: i *THINK* so
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> not free though unfortunately
<wxl> yeah but code might be
<wxl> they're the sponsors of hack.summit()
<akiva-thinkpad> request an expert seems interesting
<akiva-thinkpad> ah that is true
<akiva-thinkpad> considering the api for gobby is down atm...
<wxl> booo
<wxl> there goes that idea :)
<wxl> back to business
<wxl> if i want to develop, then it might be best to set up a virtual machine, especially considering i use lubuntu and not ubuntu proper
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, mmmm maybe
<wxl> k well i'll figure that out
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, any particular reason you don't use ubuntu?
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: cuz i like lubuntu :) unity etc. makes sense on a touch device, but is just extra cruft i don't want on my machine
<wxl> admittedly lubuntu *IS* ubuntu as we like to say (just a different desktop environment)
<akiva-thinkpad> two benefits to unity are better vertical screen realstate, (unless lubuntu also merged the toolbars) and the hud
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, true. -1 for me
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<wxl> no matter :)
<akiva-thinkpad> lubuntu I have heard great things
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways
<akiva-thinkpad> yah exactly; no matter
<wxl> so i got everything installed. where do i go next?
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways let me know when you have the sdk installed;
<akiva-thinkpad> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> great
<akiva-thinkpad> next go to the sheet that says core apps
<akiva-thinkpad> that is just a quick script I threw together that will toss all  the core apps into a programming folder
<wxl> k that makes sense
<akiva-thinkpad> that is a good way to get started, and I recommend doing a bit of work with the core apps before you head on and do your own app
<akiva-thinkpad> I found that my app that I created before I started contributing... I would do wayyyyyy differently now
<wxl> is there a list of low hanging fruit to work on?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, yah definitely
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, one of the best ways to do it, is to download the core apps, test them, and find a little detail that you think needs fixing
<wxl> so no then? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> say for example; a font is too small, and would do better with being bold
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, yes... but that would be looking at bug reports; I don't have any handy
<akiva-thinkpad> one sec
<wxl> testing in the desktop interface will make that readily apparent? is there an emulator that might better replicate the mobile environment
<wxl> yeah well i've seen lists of papercuts for desktop
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, yep; you can do the emulator as well
<akiva-thinkpad> but remember
<akiva-thinkpad> the application is for mobile, and desktop
<akiva-thinkpad> we arent creating two seperate applications
<wxl> i realize that
<wxl> i'm just saying something like font size might not be an issue on a big monitor
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, ah no generally that can be handled by just shrinking the size of your window the app is running in.
<wxl> to what exactly though?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, of course it is always good practice to test it once on the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, I don't have the exact dimensions, but you will see. I'll get you started with the emulator as well
<akiva-thinkpad> that has the exact dimensions
<wxl> that'll work
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, btw a good way to open up an application is to go to terminal
<akiva-thinkpad> and type
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu-sdk nameoffoldertheappisin
<akiva-thinkpad> or if you cd into the folder
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu-sdk .
<wxl> makes sense
<akiva-thinkpad> this detects the project file
<wxl> so what is the whole development process like? same as everything else in the ubuntu world?
<akiva-thinkpad> there are generally 3 project files you will see. ".pro" with is a qt project. ".qmlproject", and "CMakeLists"
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, for ubuntu there are some standards that arent taken by others.
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, for example; tests
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, that is something I am learning how to do
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: well regardless of best practices, is the process the same? i.e. is everything handled through launchpad the same way?
<akiva-thinkpad> so for example; a test would say, do a simple task, and make sure it executes properly
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, yah.
<akiva-thinkpad> basically
<wxl> ok well that's simple enouugh
<wxl> i can probably track down the emulator
<akiva-thinkpad> branch, edit, commit, push lp:~yourname/branchname/nameofyourcommit
 * wxl nods
<wxl> sp ;et
<akiva-thinkpad> and then go to lp and propose a merge, and then someone checks, and then merges.
<wxl> ooops
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, the emulator is built into the sdk
<wxl> so everything is either qml or html5?
<wxl> oh ok
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, yah basically. under the hood though you can use different languages
<akiva-thinkpad> for example; python is used for tests
<akiva-thinkpad> C++ is usually used for advanced functionality
<akiva-thinkpad> you can also use Golang, which I have yet to try
<akiva-thinkpad> and by c++, were talking mostly qt.
<wxl> alright well that should be sufficient to get things going i think
<akiva-thinkpad> let me know when you have the sdk runnig. The first thing it should prompt you is to ask you if you want to create a kit
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, you seem pretty knowledgeable at this already
<wxl> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> you knew far more than me when I came stumbling in, figuratively groping in the dark.
<wxl> well i think i feel like a lot of folks in that many of the various aspects of ubuntu are not necessarily obvious
<akiva-thinkpad> agreed
<wxl> there's a lot of talk on the community team about that exact subject
<wxl> which is good
<wxl> give me a bit. i'm going to set up a vm
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, yah. I really want Ubuntu to be the one all destination for all developers.
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, btw you can't run an emulator in a virtual machine
<wxl> yeah well there are a fair number of developers that will likely never bother :)
 * wxl shrugs
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, you have a launchpad account and ssh key set up?
<wxl> oh heck yes
<akiva-thinkpad> okay good
<wxl> can't be an ubuntu member without one :)
<akiva-thinkpad> oh wait; i don't think I sent you the bzr script
<akiva-thinkpad> one sec
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9221760/
<akiva-thinkpad> this will grab all the core apps
<akiva-thinkpad> download them to a folder "Programming"
<wxl> oh that's on the 2nd page
<akiva-thinkpad> sorry if you already had that
<akiva-thinkpad> nik90_, do you know if the sdk allows you to run tests in from it?
<akiva-thinkpad> i really hate having to drop down to a command line just to run autopilot
<nik90_> akiva-thinkpad: not that I know of
 * akiva-thinkpad puts that on his todo list
<wxl> i'm going to move this channel over to my other window and i'll come back when i have everything set up. ping me if you need me
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, sure.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-25
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, whats a linuxy term for "moderation tools"
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: what are you moderating? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> subreddit
<akiva-thinkpad> editting the stylesheet
<wxl> hmmmm
<wxl> i don't think there's a particularly linuxy term :)
<akiva-thinkpad> well moderator sort of equals root
<wxl> root, i.e. /?
<wxl> so you're asking about tools to edit /?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah something like that
<wxl> um
<wxl> sudo? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> is there a sudo config?
<wxl> well
<wxl> all the global config files are not in home
<wxl> so you need sudo access to edit them
<akiva-thinkpad> Geepers #ubuntu is touchy
<akiva-thinkpad> don't go asking anything in there
<wxl> the channel? i wouldn't be surprised
<wxl> i've been in there only a handful of times and found it generally not helpful
<akiva-thinkpad> I got booted
<wxl> hahha
<wxl> what the hell did you do to deserve that?
<akiva-thinkpad> I asked the same question I asked you
<akiva-thinkpad> he said off topic
<akiva-thinkpad> I said it was for the ubuntu subreddit
<akiva-thinkpad> and then he booted me.
<wxl> weird
<wxl> maybe too many trolls for one day
<akiva-thinkpad> yah sheesh; that is not nice though. he could pm me first or something
<akiva-thinkpad> wow; banned from #ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> Serves me right :P  In their defense; "A linuxy word for moderation tools" is pretty off topic
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, so you ready to move to the next step? Or have you gone ahead without me?
<ahayzen> akiva-thinkpad, in regards to runnnig tests within the SDK, i reported this a while back bug 1269892
<ubot5> bug 1269892 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Add option to "Run tests on device"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269892
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen, oh cool
 * akiva-thinkpad upvotes it
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: sorry work called and then i left :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Shopping Reminder Day! :-D
<brendand> nik90_, did you know that the bottom edge tip only appears after the main page has fully loaded? (clock app)
<brendand> nik90_, are you still using a custom version of PageWithBottomEdge?
<rpadovani> brendand, why, there is an official one?
<ahayzen> rpadovani, the one in the contacts app is the 'official' one, no?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, I think so, afaik it's the one nik90 uses (and we in reminders too)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, yeah thats the one i based our prototype off as well and where we got the base of our ListItemWithActions
<rpadovani> ahayzen, I think we all steal like everything from the contacts app components :P
<ahayzen> rpadovani, yep :) i think everyone else does as well :)
<rpadovani> browsers uses / will use  ListItemWithActions for History :)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, other apps (like Dialer) seem to actually import the contacts folder and then use things like PageWithBottomEdge.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dialer-app/trunk/view/head:/src/qml/DialerPage/DialerPage.qml#L24
<ahayzen> rpadovani, i guess they've just put them all in one app so all the other apps can easily access them
<rpadovani> so I'm curious what brendand is referring to
<brendand> rpadovani, clock app has a PageWithBottomEdge.qml in its source tree
<brendand> rpadovani, the code is almost the same as the one in address-book-app
<ahayzen> yeah idk, unless nik has tweaked it like we usually have to as they do't quite meet our needs usually
<rpadovani> brendand, there is another way to implement it other than import it in the source tree?
<mihir> even we're using the custom one.
<mihir> in calendar app
<mihir> rpadovani: importing works , but if they change something will impact your application and it MIGHT break it.
<ahayzen> +
<ahayzen> 1
<ahayzen> and we usually need to tweak/add things anyway
<rpadovani> yes, we too
<rpadovani> I'm bit confusing, I lost the sense of this conversation, lol
<mihir> so it is advisable to just copy the latest source from address-book app and put in your project
<ahayzen> rpadovani, i think you were wondering why brendand was curious if nik was using a custom version of PageWithBottomEdge ?
<mihir> and as i have read conversation previously and nodded by rentu , this will eventually be part of SDK (Not confirmed)
<t1mp> mihir: yes, we will eventually add more functionality for bottom-edge behavior (in addition to the current Panel component) to the UITK
<t1mp> mihir: but I don't know yet when is eventually, probably not in 2014
<mihir> rpadovani: ahayzen ^^^
<ahayzen> \o/
 * mihir t1mp: yeah i was informed by renetu regarding this.
<ahayzen> and we'll get the new listitems soon :)
<ahayzen> ...and eventually reordering :) ..then a *lot* of custom code can die
<t1mp> but we don't want to limit the imagination of the app developers by suggesting that they should use some kind of pre-defined bottom-edge behavior
<t1mp> ahayzen: true, zsombi has a lot of code for the new list items that I am still reviewing. But that is something that you may expect in 2014 :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, would be great to see that :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: look at all the MRs starting with numbers here https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+activereviews they are for the list items
<t1mp> I am reviewing 45- now, still a bunch to go :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> t1mp, is this bug 1195353 likely to be fixed in the first round or a future one? as we have basic reordering in music at the moment
<ubot5> bug 1195353 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "SDK should provide support to rearrange items in a ListView" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195353
<t1mp> ahayzen: not in the first bunch of MRs that will land, I'm not sure about the second set of MRs
<t1mp> zsombi: ^
<zsombi> t1mp: ahayzen: that needs more than just a ListItem support
<zsombi> t1mp: ahayzen: it also needs support from the ListView, so we either provide some custom ListView or will try to figure out how an attached property could do the job
<zsombi> so not the first round, sorry
<t1mp> ahayzen: how does the music app do it?
<ahayzen> zsombi, no worries we can keep our custom implementation over the top
<ahayzen> t1mp, slightly hacky but it works... it freezes the listview... then you drag the listitem up/down then on release it calc's where it should land and calls the move
<ahayzen> t1mp, limitation is that it doesn't allow you to move items out of the current viewport
<t1mp> ahayzen: hmm.. would it be easy to detect when you are holding the dragged list item near the top of the view, and scroll the listview depending on that?
<ahayzen> t1mp, probably... but when i built this was when we had differring listitem heights which caused some fun shall we say
<ahayzen> now they are all the same i should probably look at it again
<zsombi> ahayzen: you can do move them out, and the ListView will scroll, but you need a fake item you use for that, and you may also need animations dor the displaceds
<ahayzen> oh yeah otherwise it gets destoryed as well that was the other thing :)
<zsombi> ahayzen: but yeah, similar to that is needed by us to provide
<zsombi> yep
<t1mp> zsombi: basically we just need to have a property bool reorder in UbuntuListView and we're done ;)
<ahayzen> i should really look at this again as i did it ages ago when i had less understanding of things
<zsombi> t1mp: aha... if that would be that easy...
<t1mp> zsombi: all the rest are just implementation details >;p
<zsombi> haha
<ahayzen> tbh i don't think much of ours goes up the listview much now as we piggy back the multiselect mode from ListItemWithActions
<ahayzen> we just have a reorderable property and a onReorder signal
<ahayzen> but to do it properly may be more complex ;) lol
<ahayzen> zsombi, are you using async loaders for the listitem actions? as we found that increased the performance quite a bit?
<zsombi> ahayzen: ;)
<zsombi> ahayzen: no, we load them only when needed, so when you swipe
<zsombi> ahayzen: also, you can share the actions panel between ListItems
<ahayzen> ah cool :) ... we ended up tweaking the ListItemWithActions quite a bit lol
<zsombi> ahayzen: yes, and can get few milisecs more, but the problem is that by simply declaring an item inside the other one, that increases the creation time quite a bit
<ahayzen> yeah :/ we did loads of things to the listitem and our delegate and managed to reduce the time for each delegate from ~160ms->15-20ms :) thanks to florians help :)
<nerochiaro> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/photo-editor/ and https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/photo-editor
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i mostly tested on desktop so far, there might be some things that are still a bit broken on devices
<mzanetti> rpadovani: do you know if swordfish is around sometimes here?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I see him sometimes, but if you need him I have his phone number
<mzanetti> I don't *need* him. just wanted to show him this: http://i.imgur.com/jdjHlVk.jpg
<rpadovani> mzanetti, you probably can find him on google hangouts
<nerochiaro> bfiller: and work in progress for the work on the gallery here: ~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-photo-editor/
<nerochiaro> Kaleo: ^
<bfiller> nerochiaro: thanks, please make sure to test on the device
<nerochiaro> bfiller: will do. am I right in assuming that the ubuntu-ui-extras package is always installed in the image, the same way the ubuntu-ui-toolkit is ?
<bfiller> nerochiaro: that is fine
<bfiller> nerochiaro: we will add it to the seed
<nik90_> brendand: that's known (bottom edge  is revealed only after the main clock page is fully loaded)
<nik90_> brendand: it was done to improve the startup performance...the AP tests have already been updated to take into account of that
<brendand> nik90_, have they?
<nik90_> brendand: they wait for the bottom edge to be visible before trying to grab them
<nik90_> brendand: yes, otherwise that performance patch will never have been merged to trunk
<brendand> nik90_, i don't think it was done properly
<nik90_> brendand: it is a simple wait_for(bottomedge property visible to be true)
<brendand> nik90_, that's not what's in trunk
<nik90_> pretty sure it is since I wrote that test
<nik90_> let me find it
<brendand> nik90_, that's what i just proposed a merge to fix
<brendand> nik90_, in trunk it's doing:
<brendand> 8	-            action_item.hiden.wait_for(False)
<brendand> 9	-            action_item.enabled.wait_for(True)
<brendand> which doesn't work
<nik90_> why doesnt that work?
<nik90_> that's something I copied from address book
<brendand> nik90_, yeah it works for them because they load the bottom edge immediately
<nik90_> it waits for bottom edge hidden property to be false
<brendand> nik90_, so it's pure coincidence
<brendand> nik90_, i'm not 100% on why it doesn't work, i don't know enough about the PageWithBottomEdge component
<nik90_> brendand: ah ok...I just saw your merge proposal
<nik90_> brendand: I think I may have a clue as to why it fails
<nik90_> so when I enable bottomedge, it has an slide in animation...maybe ap is trying to pull on the edge while that animation is still happening causing a hit and miss
<brendand> nik90_, well it does wait for the animation to finish
<nik90_> I have not been able to reproduce the failure on my laptop as also proved by jenkins which always passed
<brendand> nik90_, or try to anyway
<brendand> nik90_, well that could just be luck with the timing
<brendand> nik90_, on device it always fails
<nik90_> well not really..since the enabled property could be true while the animation is still happening
<nik90_> I guess...although passing for weeks now is not luck :D
<brendand> nik90_, what's the purpose of 'action_item.isAnimating.wait_for(False)'
<nik90_> ooh that I added (and forgot about it)
<nik90_> so it does take care of the animation
<nik90_> brendand: do you need me to top-approve? or elopio, do you want to do it ^^ ?
<brendand> nik90_, waiting for the jenkins tests to run
<nik90_> ack.
<nik90_> hmm it has been waiting for an hour
<nik90_> that's strange
<beuno> jdstrand, FWIW, review scripts @ r298 in the store
<jdstrand> beuno: cool, thanks
<mihir> rpadovani: around ?
<rpadovani> mihir,  skype, 15 min
<mihir> rpadovani: just wanted to discuss regarding Calculator , no hurry. Ping me if I am available.
<rpadovani> mihir, o/
<Letozaf_> popey, hey! I have to go away this evening but didn't want to miss filemanager app meeting, at what time is it ? I will try to be on IRC
<balloons> mihir, you about?
<aquarius> mhall119, ping?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-26
<mhall119> aquarius: was that a question?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, hey
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: got almost everything installed. should be up and running tomorrow.
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, very cool
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, have you got the emulator downloaded and all that jazz?
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: yeah i need to branch all the bzr repos
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, did I give you a script for that?
<akiva-thinkpad> I have a quick one that does it in just a minute
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i have to move over my ssh, gpg stuff
<akiva-thinkpad> are you doing this all on a virtual machine O_o ?
<wxl> yeppers
<akiva-thinkpad> :O
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways just be cognisant that you can't run the emulator in the virtual machine
<akiva-thinkpad> qmlscene should be fine though
<wxl> i heard that
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, also you don't need pgp
<akiva-thinkpad> you just need an ssh, and that is easy to do.
<wxl> well i need gpg for something or other i thought
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, I its for sending emails; I wouldnt worry about it unless you were working on the kernel
<akiva-thinkpad> I havn't bother installing one for a while now
<akiva-thinkpad> its just such a hassle
<wxl> oh i think it's important for ppas
<wxl> for uploading to them
<wxl> yeah that's it
<akiva-thinkpad> til
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<wxl> i doubt your average dev is making the ppas
<akiva-thinkpad> What core app do you plan on working on? What do you want to help them do?
<wxl> i'm not sure yet :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Create the tablet interface or desktop interface perhaps?
<wxl> more likely tablet
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, do you have a tablet?
<akiva-thinkpad> liuxg, o/
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: yes but unfortunately the port info doesn't seem to be up to date
<akiva-thinkpad> is it an arm or x86 tablet?
<wxl> arm
<akiva-thinkpad> oh btw; Mark Shuttleworth will be on las this next sunday
<wxl> las?
<akiva-thinkpad> Linux Action Show
<wxl> wuzzat?
<akiva-thinkpad> something that used to be really cool when a guy named brian was on it. sec
<akiva-thinkpad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=radmjL5OIaA
<akiva-thinkpad> he eventually left and was replaced by matt hartly... who is better now, but does not bring the same charisma
<akiva-thinkpad> I still watch it weekly though
<akiva-thinkpad> They also do a linux podcast called linux unplugged
<akiva-thinkpad> and popey frequents it, and is constantly defending ubuntu from arch linux fanboys :P
<wxl> cool thx akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> yah it is a good show. Chris is a lover of the linux, and has a background in sys-admin
<wxl> i'll bring you tomorrow when i have something more to tell akiva-thinkpad :)
<akiva-thinkpad> cool beans
<wxl> unfortunately i've got about 10000 projects going on including learning font design, setting up an ecommerce site for a friend, etc. not to mention work and family :)
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, heh; busy guy. yah its well appreciated that you already help out. To assist development too, is very big.
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: it's been my aspiration since i started contributing
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, ping
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm trying to run the autopilot3 tests for the calendar app; I keep getting import errors
<akiva-thinkpad> ImportError: No module named 'address_book_service_testability'
<akiva-thinkpad> wait nvm
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: you have to install that
<akiva-thinkpad> yah
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: look at defian file.
<akiva-thinkpad> doing the ppa
<mihir> you'll get all the necceary packages.
 * akiva-thinkpad looks at the defian file
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, dude; next sunday, Mark Shuttleworth interview on the Linux Action Show
<mihir> \m/
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> BLAH
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm still getting dependency issues
<akiva-thinkpad> I installed the ppa,
<akiva-thinkpad> ah wait
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<akiva-thinkpad> just ignore my complaints
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, hey I was thinking of a new flick for the monthview
<akiva-thinkpad> flick up and down go up and down a year
<akiva-thinkpad> what do you think of that? Simple feature
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: hmm could you demo it , we can ask designers to approve that.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, well thats why I wanted to ask you... cause I'm confused
<akiva-thinkpad> there is no flickable
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: if you can create it and create video so that we can ask designer.
<akiva-thinkpad> so I am a bit behooved how I am supposed to accomplish this.
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, I followed this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Autopilot/
<akiva-thinkpad> still getting the dependency errors
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: make sure you have install all these dependencies :- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> mihir, that worked
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks
<mihir> akiva-thinkpad: np
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> morning
<justCarakas> good morning$
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, hey o/
<akiva-thinkpad> at work?
<justCarakas> yup :)
<rpadovani> popey, o/ gang65 and I started to work on calculator app, and between yesterday and today we spend some hours talking and coding. The new engine we choose is awesome (we already have scientific calc \o/). Do you mind to do what we said? Find someone for autopilot, setup jenkins for autolanding, set up a weekly meeting on IRC...
<rpadovani> mihir, ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> rpadovani, oh nice
<akiva-thinkpad> have you branched it out yet ?
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot and https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/cleanUp/+merge/242881
<akiva-thinkpad> ah very cool
 * akiva-thinkpad branches it
<akiva-thinkpad> rpadovani, is there a shortlist of things that need to be done on this? I'm tempted to do a callout on ubuntuappdev on reddit
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, there is like everything to do
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, I think we need popey set up some thing before
<mihir> rpadovani: which engine are we using ?
<rpadovani> mihir, math.js, as you suggest, is awesome :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> rpadovani, lol yah I know; I'm just wondering if there are any designer specs?
<mihir> rpadovani: sexy :D
<mihir> rpadovani: i found that it will make our life easy.
<rpadovani> akiva-thinkpad, there is, but it isn't public
<rpadovani> mihir, it is awesome dude, seriously
<mihir> rpadovani: hmm yeah i did try on HTML pages before suggesting that.
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmmmm
<mihir> rpadovani: can I give some suggestion ?? :P
<mihir> rpadovani: have you imported new LIb?
<rpadovani> mihir, of course man :D
<rpadovani> mihir, yes, I imported that
<rpadovani> mihir, which branch are you referring to?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: I think it was your report -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1395533
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395533 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Kit Wizard Description needs to be simplified." [Wishlist,Opinion]
<mihir> rpadovani: i can see you have included other changes as well, if it is not big task , can we s?
<mihir> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/cleanUp/+merge/242881
<mihir> ?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: I have responded to it. Thank your feedback. I am happy to clarify that Kit story :) I know it sounds complicated at first.
<rpadovani> mihir, tbh it is necessary to clean that branch. You can test it modifing something.
<rpadovani> mihir, unfortunately doing it from scratch is pretty imposbbile
<mihir> rpadovani: yeah i got that.
<rpadovani> *impossible
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, I believe that people will benefit when I share my ignorance to how things work with everyone.
<mihir> rpadovani: my concern was , if we can split MR in small chunks.
<mihir> rpadovani: or all of them are related to each other , and if it is not big task to modify.
<rpadovani> mihir, I don't think we can do it, it is small possible
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: :) kind of you ... the bottomline is that whatever text I put in that dialog.. Kits will not get simpler.
<mihir> rpadovani: okay no worries...i'll take a look and i see you have included math.js as well.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, ha ha
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: Kit = toolchain + rootfs + device
<rpadovani> mihir, good, thanks
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, It might be good to just embolden that.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: think abstract .. what do you need when you develop apps? You need to know what device you target. You need to know what compiler, linker, packaging tools you will use. And you need to know what APIs , services, data is available for your app.
<akiva-thinkpad> I do not disagree
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: It is a dialog ... not a help text, not a manual, not a user guide, not a traing class.. a simple UI label :)
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  if a developer does not what rootfs is then -> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+rootfs
<akiva-thinkpad> -__-
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: same for toolchain -> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+toolchain
<akiva-thinkpad> "But not with the Ubuntu SDK and not with QtCreator" -- So that was not true; I made my apps without the kits, using qtcreator.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=qtcreator+kits#seen
<mzanetti> dpm: rpadovani: hey, I'll be off tomorrow and Friday. If you want we can do the reminders meeting today, otherwise I'll have to skip this week
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  no, you have not made anything with QtCreator without Kits.. you just did not know that you use a Kit. The desktop Kit is there by default. But it is a Kit
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, I think one of the complaints I have is that you often find the wikipedia article, and instead of getting a shortlist; you are immediately bombarded with a lot of technical language.
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm I'm at uni until 18:30, I can chat but I don't think professors will be happy if I do a call :P Nothing new by my side, so for me we can skip this week
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, okay fair enough.
<akiva-thinkpad> I meant by the kit creating wizard.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  that is the price when you try to be precise
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, ok, let's follow up on e-mail then
<dpm> thanks for the heads up!
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: I wanted to put there a text what is technically bulletproof
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, and I think its good to be precise, but I think its best to offer a short - "What it does, and why is it important to you" -- Further details below
<akiva-thinkpad> that is my aesthetic preference.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: as I said .. it is not a manual, it is a dialog. But you have a point. I will see if we can make it look simpler.
<akiva-thinkpad> I actually like what you said
<akiva-thinkpad> Kit = toolchain + rootfs + device
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: Kits do nothing .. Kits are just sets of stuff. You do things with Kits... you make apps with them.
<akiva-thinkpad> to me its now very organized; All I need to do now is figure out these three aspects
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: "Kits _CONSIST_ of a set of values that define one environment, such as a target _DEVICE_, _SYSROOT_ to build against, _TOOLCHAIN_ to build with, platform specific api set, and some metadata."
<akiva-thinkpad> I mean, just keeping the text as is, emboldening those three terms within it, and just prefacing, "A kit is made of 3 main parts: blah blah blah"
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: But I will see if I can make it look more straightforward. Sorry for the confusion.
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, you are kind to tolerate my ignorance.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  OK, i will do some tailoring
 * akiva-thinkpad regrets not going to school to learn programming.
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  do not say that :) I am thankful that you took your time and gave us feedbacks and ideas to improve.
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
 * akiva-thinkpad shakes head... For so long; I thought kits were needed for packaging.
<akiva-thinkpad> now I know
<DanChapman> hey all, is there a way to set an object pointer to a qml property? I have a custom type that I want to store a pointer to, and i've registered it with the qml engine. But i am unable to set the property to the object pointer.
<DanChapman> ahh scrap that... Returning a QObject* instead of CustomType* seems to work fine.
<rpadovani> mihir, take that branch: if the advanced math works (swype right) approve both branches :-)
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/keyboardImprovement/+merge/242887
<mihir> rpadovani: sure , will do that tonight \m/ :) I am currently at office.
<rpadovani> mihir, thanks :D have a nice day!
<brendand> anyone around that works on music app?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cake Day! \o/
<justCarakas> tasty
<popey> rpadovani: (replying late) sure!
<rpadovani> popey, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> \12344567
<daker> wow https://www.facebook.com/meizu/posts/672145876231820
<dholbach> nice
<victorp> hey guys, have you seen an issue where a TextField with text on it, deletes random parts of the string when it gets focus?
<victorp> rpadovani, ^^
<brendand> victorp, i filed a bug like that in system settings
<victorp> brendand, do you have the number?
<brendand> victorp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1387704
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1387704 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[WiFi] Password can be deleted after toggling 'Show password' in the Connect to Hidden Network dialog" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> rpadovani, can you top approve a reminders-app test fix?
<victorp> brendand, seems like the work around is to remove text prediction..
 * ogra_ just recently noticed odd behavior with the browser ... when using a text field i am not able to get rid of the kbd anymore ... as soon as i tap into the website from then on the kbd will pop up ... 
<victorp> brendand,  mm yeah that fixes the bug.. but you loose text prediction.
<aquarius> dpm, ping about davidcalle's scope thing and whether you've had the chance to try it
<dpm> aquarius, hey. No, I haven't had the chance yet, sorry.
<aquarius> dpm, no worries -- I was really looking for davidcalle himself but he's nt around :)
<dpm> aquarius, he should be later on. We've got a team meeting at 16:00 UK time. If you're around, I can give him a heads up to ping you around that time
<aquarius> dpm, cheers; I'll try and be around
<dpm> ok, cool
<victorp> brendand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1396574
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396574 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "TextField content partially deleted on focus with predictive text on" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daker> victorp: yes i have seen this too, it's the predictive text
<daker> victorp: and i think the bug should be against the ubuntu-keyboard
<victorp> daker, done
<rpadovani> brendand, I cannot test it until 5/6 hours. If it has approvation of someone else I can top approve for sure :-)
<brendand> rpadovani, oh i forgot the MP! :/
<brendand> rpadovani, https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/reminders-app/test_add_notebook_must_append_it_to_list_swipe_to_bottom/+merge/242808
<brendand> rpadovani, it is approved by elopio
<rpadovani> brendand, ok, cool, topapproved
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<aquarius> davidcalle, ping about your scope thing :)
<davidcalle> aquarius, pong :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, heya! Do you have time, at some point, to walk me through ohw to run it? I'm clearly doing something weird and wrong :)
<davidcalle> aquarius, I'm not 100% here, but I'm around. What's not working?
<aquarius> davidcalle, I tell you what, I'll try branching it and running it again right now and ask questions :)
<davidcalle> ok :)
<aquarius> davidcalle, first question: what's the best way to open it in Ubuntu SDK? If I open cmakelists.txt it complains about "No .user settings file created by this instance of Qt Creator was found. Did you work with this project on another machine or using a different settings path before?"
<aquarius> I assume that is because you're using some newer qtcreator, such as the one in 14.10, but it worries me that actual developers will have no clue what that means :)
<aquarius> I have my usual problem that the Dash doesn't start in the emulator, but that's not your fault
<aquarius> davidcalle, anyway, once I have restarted the Dash from the command line in the emulator, I can then run the scope from Ubuntu SDK. And what happens is... we switch to the scope (with the big Ubuntu logo at the top) and then the progress bar pulses left and right at the bottom of the screen, and nothing else happens.
<aquarius> So I do not know how to proceed :)
<dpm> thanks brendand for the reminders app test!
<davidcalle> aquarius, what's in the app output at the bottom of qtcreator?
<davidcalle> aquarius, the fast that qtcreator complains when you open the project is normal, because it tries to look for the env the project was created in.
<davidcalle> aquarius, also, you should upgrade to 14.10, unity-scope-tool is nice :)
<davidcalle> the fact*
<rickspencer3> hi all, is there a good design pattern and set of widgets that I can use to let the user select items from a very long list?
<rickspencer3> I'm considering a category selector on top, and then a list below
<popey> rickspencer3: contact list has a fast scroll on the right..
<rickspencer3> popey, hmm, this is looooong list
<aquarius> davidcalle, there's nothing relevant in application output (see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9250677/).
<rickspencer3> hundreds of times
<popey> so is my contact list ☻
<aquarius> davidcalle, also, no 14.10 for me, since I have no good reason to upgrade :P
<rickspencer3> popey, yeah, but in a contact list, alphabetical makes sense
<rickspencer3> this is for making a shopping list, so more categorical
<popey> hmm
<aquarius> davidcalle, and I stay on 14.04 at least partially so that all you sdk people don't forget that it's meant to be supported :P
<popey> i know the music app devs were looking at this too rickspencer3
<popey> for songs
<rickspencer3> instead of A, B, C, it's like "cleaning supplies", "dairy"
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> maybe I could put the categories on the front in big boxes like the music app
<rickspencer3> and then just a list below
<rickspencer3> that could be pretty cool
<aquarius> rickspencer3, maybe have the category names showing and tapping one expands it to show the items therein?
<rickspencer3> aquarius, yeah, I was considering that
<rickspencer3> the ListItem.Expandable seems what I want there, but it seems a bit immature still
<rickspencer3> what I really want is a ListItem.Categorized list
<rickspencer3> and just let it do all the work for me ;)
<rickspencer3> Kaleo and co. have made me lazier and lazier ;)
<davidcalle> aquarius, the output is good, at least the scope is running :) But apparently, it's not finding the data/test.ini file... AH! I know why, because my cmake skills are terribly awful and it will only work with unity-scope-tool, not with a click package pushed to a device.
<ogra_> managers ... tsk
<aquarius> davidcalle, heh :)
<aquarius> rickspencer3, yeah, I suspect that Expandable is exactly the approach you want
<rickspencer3> another way of putting it is that I have come to rely on Ubuntu Components to make my apps look nice :)
<rickspencer3> I know I can't do it on my own
<davidcalle> aquarius, I'll try to work something out for that today/tomorrow :)
<rickspencer3> aquarius, yeah, though I am thinking the music app way might be nice
<aquarius> rickspencer3, also, note the existence of ExpandablesColumn and Header listitems
<rickspencer3> I could have nice big pictures for each category
<aquarius> davidcalle, ah, cool :) Drop me a mail at some point if done and I can re-test?
<rickspencer3> of I could make a cute picture of grocery store, and the user could click on the aisle they want
<aquarius> that'd require you to fix the list of categories ahead of time, though -- or to make people set an icon on a category, which is a pretty clunky thing to do. Or maybe to have it guess, which would be cool if done right
<davidcalle> aquarius, I will :)
<om26er> popey, Hi!
<om26er> popey, can you tell where can I download .click packages of apps in the store ?
<om26er> dpm, you might know ? ^
<popey> any in particular?
<om26er> popey, terminal-app
<popey> om26er: any particular reason using the one from the store isn't sufficient?
<om26er> popey, don't have the internet right now
<popey> om26er: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/clicks/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.6.174_armhf.click
<om26er> popey, thanks
<mzanetti> popey: have ever seen this lately? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1301463
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1301463 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Send button when responding to texts is grayed out and non-functional" [Undecided,New]
<popey> mzanetti: not tried recently, will try
<brendand> mzanetti, i know that bug. it was fixed
<mzanetti> brendand: cool, thanks. will close it
<Guest35820> hi
<nik90_> popey: can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1396629 on your krillin pls...I have never observed the issue on mako.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1396629 in Ubuntu Clock App "Alarm volume slider not redrawing correctly" [Undecided,New]
<popey> nik90_: lemme see
<popey> nik90_: works here
<popey> lemme reboot and try again
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> yeah I have never seen this issue before and can't think what's causing ti
<popey> nik90_: no, cant reproduce it, just the fact that the tooltip is under the header
<nik90_> yup that I see as well (SDK issue)
<bzoltan> popey: I have an MR for the weather app -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-weather-app/ensure_visible/+merge/242981
<bzoltan> nik90_:  do you know somebody who is working on the weather app?
<nik90_> bzoltan: m-b-o
<nik90_> bzoltan: but I haven't seen him online
<bzoltan> nik90_:  thanks.. what tz is he active in?
<nik90_> bzoltan: I think he's from germany, though not sure
<ahoneybun> hello all
<bzoltan> nik90_:  OK, I might catch him tomorrow
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-27
<josharenson> Does the Ubuntu.Components CheckBox support the ExclusiveGroup property?
<josharenson> (I get an error)
<josharenson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1360840
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1360840 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Checkbox should provide an exclusiveGroup property similar to upstream Qt CheckBox" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nik90_> josharenson: no it doesn't unfortunately...
<nik90_> hopefully in the future it does
<josharenson> nik90_ yeah I see... not super hard to re-implement, but I hate reinventing the wheel
<nik90_> josharenson: true, I actually reported that bug
<josharenson> haha ok
<nik90_> as I need it for the clock app
<nik90_> josharenson: I gues for now we need to use a temp solution
<josharenson> nik90_ yeah trying to decide if I should just use QtQuick Controls...
<nik90_> josharenson: the standard qtquick checkbox looks out of place though ... I did try it
<nik90_> unless you can style it appropriately
<josharenson> not worth it :-p Ill write a bit of JS
<josharenson> thanks though
<nik90_> np
<zmaj> hi,anyone here?
<zmaj> my app is taking long for a pending review
<popey> zmaj: which app?
<popey> zmaj: 4chan?
<zmaj> yup
<zmaj> that one...4chanapp+
<popey> lemme take a look
<zmaj> I mean it was only 45 minutes but usually it does it in 2-5 minutes
<popey> looks like a problem our end
<popey> one moment
<popey> beuno: ^^ https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1252/ wasn't signed, so I hit the sign button
<popey> I'd be willing to bet the + sign in the app is causing a problem
<zmaj> well I did screw something up the first time i tried to upload it,then I deleted it and reuploaded it under this name...
<popey> ah
<popey> you might need to re-upload with a bumped version number
<popey> happy to hang around for a bit while you do that, to check on it
<zmaj> ok,give me a minute...
<popey> k
<zmaj> now v0.4 is up
<popey> k
<popey> failing again
<popey> can you test upload a new app without the + as a test?
<popey> (if you have time)
<zmaj> ok,let me try...
<zmaj> failed with:security policy matches framework
<popey> locally or after uploading?
<zmaj> after uploading
<popey> unfortunately I can't see it because it failed
<popey> can you uplaod the .click somewhere?
<zmaj> 1.2 != 1.2 (ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2)
<zmaj> http://www.filedropper.com/comubuntudevelopermkamenjak774chanappextra074all
<popey> ok
<zmaj> there is probably a stupid error but I am probably unable to see it since its 3 in the morning at my place.I really need to sleep.
<popey> heh
<popey> one moment, let me see
<zmaj> maybe because the project name is different from the app name...
<popey> the policy version is right
<popey> for the framework
<zmaj> hm,ok
<popey> zmaj: I can't quite figure that problem out, sorry.
<popey> maye we should poke beuno in the morning. Sorry.
<zmaj> ok...
<zmaj> should I delete them in the meanwhile?
<popey> nah, leave them so I can refer the guys to them in the morning
<popey> they won't get approved while broken
<zmaj> ok
<zmaj> good night
<ahoneybun> popey: hello
<popey> ahoneybun: just off to bed
<popey> ahoneybun: however, I had a suggestion, you may want to add a space in the name of your app, as it wraps on the device
<popey> ... bed
 * Mirv thinks popey should probably sleep more
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> morning
<t1mp> popey: who works on the weather app?
 * t1mp wonders why the weather-app autopilot tests reimplement AppHeader and the click_action_button() function
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Phillip Hughes Day! :-D
<popey> t1mp: m-b-o, would need to find an autopilot person..
<dholbach> popey, did Carlo Giordano get in touch with you?
<dholbach> maybe it'd help to introduce him to the other Italian core app devs?
<popey> yes
<jagarciavi> Hi
<t1mp> popey: okay
<t1mp> thanks
 * dholbach hugs popey
<zmaj> hello
<brendand> popey, hoy hoy
<popey> pip pip
<popey> zmaj: beuno had a look at the issue... beuno zmaj is the 4chan app dev
<brendand> popey, gonna file a bug in music app to have tracks without a genre show up in the genres view under a 'unknown' or 'other' category
<brendand> popey, sound about right?
<popey> does it not already do that?
<popey> if not, then yes, I'd file one
<popey> that will add a translatable string I guess
<zmaj> so any idea on what the issue was?In the meantime I have copy pasted my code into another project
<beuno> it's using an old version of the security policy
<beuno> {"security_policy_version_is_highest (1.3, 4chanapp.apparmor)": {"text": "1.2 != 1.3", "manual_review": false}
<beuno> zmaj, you should have gotten an email with that
<akiva-thinkpad> hey everyone o/
<zmaj> sorry guys i got disconnected from my wifi...
<zmaj> had to reboot
<zmaj> anyhow,how do I apply the newer security policy?
<beuno> zmaj, how did you create the click package?
<beuno> using the SDK?
<zmaj> yes
<beuno> zmaj, let me download the click package and do some research for you
<zmaj> http://www.filedropper.com/comubuntudevelopermkamenjak774chanappextra074all
<zmaj> it seems my sdk does not have the policy version 1.3
<zmaj> security_policy_version_matches_framework (4chanappqml.apparmor):
<zmaj> 1.2 != 1.2 (ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3)
<gventuri> rpadovani: hi
<gventuri> rpadovani: have you seen Olivier?
<daker> gventuri: => oSoMoN
<oSoMoN> did I miss something?
<daker> no, i think he was just looking for you, well i think :)
<mihir> gventuri: Hi
<mihir> gventuri: did you install some calendar updates ?
<mihir> gventuri: still left with few views , but new click does have some updates.
<zmaj> beuno:any progress on your side?
<beuno> zmaj, sorry, on a phone call
<beuno> will get back to you
<zmaj> ok
<zmaj> my wifis is still malfunctioning... though...
<zmaj> I have to go...I will be back on chat in about half an hour...
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah hey
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, so I goofed; the terminal was supposed to be a secret :O
<akiva-thinkpad> We are waiting from the dev to see if he wants the posts pulled down ~
<akiva-thinkpad> I still got to say though; he has done a damn excellent job
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yeahhh, you need to tell me if you change that. I was like "OMG, what has happened?" and I spent ages trying to fix it because I assumed it was a bug. hahah!
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Not that you need to tell me everything, it's just it looks like a bug.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, wah?
<akiva-thinkpad> oh you mean the submit new link buttons?
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> wait; what are you talking about?
<akiva-thinkpad> '_'
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Oh my bad, I thought we were talking about the sub reddits links! hahah!
<akiva-thinkpad> ha
<Matteom> Hi all I am Matteo I would like to try ubuntu on my smartphone: is it possible to try the installation on NGM prestige with MT6227 mediatek processor?
 * DS-McGuire needs his morning coffee
<akiva-thinkpad> Matteom, good question!
<akiva-thinkpad> Matteom, the best place to ask about ubuntu-touch installs are in #ubuntu-touch
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu app devel is for the development of applications, but you are certainly welcome to stick around.
<akiva-thinkpad> Matteom, do you just want to try ubuntu touch? There are emulators you can try.
<Matteom> Aktiva-thinkpad thank you, I will
<akiva-thinkpad> Matteom, :D and if you want to get into any application development, let me know; I love taking people through the process. We can always use more help developing the core apps.
<Matteom> aktiva -thinkpad really I would like to try to flash my phone with Ubuntu touch
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, What would you like the submit links like? :D
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh I don't care; We can change it up from time to time just to keep things fresh
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I think its kind of funny just changing them to shell commands
<gventuri> mihir: not yet, I have vivid and it's broken
<akiva-thinkpad> I wanted to replace search with :/etc$ grep "%s" -F reddit.conf
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I am all for that, it's just when I first saw the links I went straight into bug fixing mode. I am not too keen on the idea of having them like shell commands as it does look like a bug, to me anyway. I don't want other people to think the same thing,
<akiva-thinkpad> you know; the placeholder text ~
<Matteom> Thank you for information I will try ask #ubuntu-touch
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, heh let me guess; you couldnt figure out how to change the string at first :D
<akiva-thinkpad> it took me a bit to figure out that it couldnt be changed via the css
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Nope haha. I spent ages on it and then found you had to change it in the settings. I still assumed it to be a bug though :L
<akiva-thinkpad> lol.
<DS-McGuire> I could see you had changed the css which was fine however I couldn't figure out what the hell was wrong haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways I tweaked the flairs around; I believe they should all look pretty normal now. There are none hugging the texts, or leaving gaping whitespaces.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, I think we are coming close to a near perfect css
<akiva-thinkpad> are there still any things you want to see seen?
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, ping -- is there a bug/feature request for running tests in the sdk? Because I am working on that atm.
<akiva-thinkpad> or rather, am writing a plugin for it
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I am fine with everything with the css, just not too on board with the shell commands. haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, heh; have you warmed up to the flairs yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> oh did you change our control panel title?
 * akiva-thinkpad checks
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> still there
<akiva-thinkpad> guess you missed it
<akiva-thinkpad> anyways only us see it, but feel free to change it back to "Moderator tools"
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yeah I missed that one :L. I am fine with the flairs. :)
<akiva-thinkpad> cool I'm glad
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, How do you change it? I don't even know! haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> Let me know if you want a language added to the flairs
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, its kind of convoluted.
<akiva-thinkpad> but you use two websites. One you feed it a folder full of icons to create one picture
<akiva-thinkpad> the other, you give it the specifications of the icons, how many there are, and it generates css code
<akiva-thinkpad> I spent like 8 hours just looking up every programming language that had an icon, and then scaling it to 64 px
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Man you spent ages doing that! I don't mind having luggages added to the flairs, it's just some people know a lot of languages, I don't want it too look too cluttered.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh you can only have one language on your flair, we would have to manually add them to give more
<akiva-thinkpad> one thing that needs to be done, is that CSS file needs to be cleaned up, and I think it should be alphabetisized with proper syntax
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad:  yes, there is ... a sec
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I see, well for now I don't see the need for more. It is up to you really.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yah; oh one thing I would like to see, but I don't know how to do
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, The CSS file wasn't mine, it was quite messy to start off with, it would take a long time to sort that out.
<akiva-thinkpad> do you think we can make the slanted lines at the top trim a bit more pronounced?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Shall I added it to a blueprint on launchpad?
<bzoltan> akiva-thinkpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1269892
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1269892 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Add option to "Run tests on device"" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Can you use shutter and explain what you mean?
<akiva-thinkpad> cleaning up the css? More of a bug
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan, thanks
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I suppose. If you report it as bug and assign it to me I won't forget about it,
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yah I can do that
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, did you push the css code back onto bazaar?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I need to go out for about an hour now, I will be back. If you aren't back I will talk to you later. Yes I did push it.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, ah very cool;
<akiva-thinkpad> yah ttyl
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> \o
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<zmaj_> beuno:I am back,any news?
<beuno> zmaj_, still digging
<beuno> not sure why it's failing, your package looks fine
<beuno> I'm trying to debug our servers at the moment
<zmaj_> yesterday I uploaded it under the name '4chanapp' but since it got rejected I permanently deleted it...I hoep that isn't making a problem.Meanwhile I have tried uploading with different names,different versions...
<zmaj_> but I really like .click packages,they make life easy
<beuno> zmaj_, yeah, I think this is an issue on our end
<beuno> sorry for the hassle
<beuno> it'll take me a bit to get to the bottom of it
<beuno> once it's clear what it is, I can manually bypass the broken checks to unblock you
<zmaj_> you can also contact me by email if anything comes up...
<beuno> zmaj_, I sure can
<akiva-thinkpad> bzoltan or popey - my very basic flowchart of how I would go about implementing the autopilot3 plugin for qtcreator. If either of you have a minute, given you are both quite a bit more experienced than I, could you tell me if this is a sane implementation?
<akiva-thinkpad> In a nutshell, all I plan on doing is dumping the project files to a list, detecting if a "tests" folder is in that, and then populate a column of buttons that would run each test if pressed.
<akiva-thinkpad> not dump, "return"
<zmaj_> if it is only a problem on my end,it is no big deal since I am dong it only out of passion for the platform.But if it really is a problem on your end other develoers might have it.Anyhow thank you for your time.
<akiva-thinkpad> and then have the output displayed in a seperate tab
<uglyandstupid> hello
<zmaj_> hi
<uglyandstupid> Is there a way to change a delegate dynamically ? let me explain please
<uglyandstupid> i have different type of items in my UI, some are for example related to function calls (e.g play/pause/resume items that we can find in a media player view), items that opens other views etc
<zmaj_> beuno:apparently 4chanappextra is ready to publish,thank you
<beuno> zmaj_, yeah, I overrided it manually
<zmaj_> so what was the problem if I may know?
<zmaj_> can I delete the other ones I uploaded?
<beuno> zmaj_, you can. The problem is on our end.
<zmaj_> thx...
<gventuri> mihir: is it in the clickstore?
<uglyandstupid> everything looks to be available to create something like https://github.com/angular-ui/ui-router for QML
<rpadovani> gventuri, o/ sorry, at lunch. What's going on?
<zmaj_> so I heard the review process for desktop will be improved?I am glad to hear that.
<gventuri> rpadovani: no worries. we caught up on the browser
<gventuri> mihir: I can't see the chanhes
<gventuri> changes
<rpadovani> gventuri, oh, on my side no news, I have no time this week, I hope to do something next week. We also started to work on new calculator
<gventuri> rpadovani: cool
<gventuri> rpadovani: let me know when you want em to test something
<gventuri> rpadovani: I had to reinstall RTM as Vivid broke completely on Krillin
<rpadovani> gventuri, we're working on engine right now, we want to avoid some issuses we had with the old one
<Guest68212> I'm trying to get the ubuntu-sdk running. I cant get for example lp:reminder-app to build. Ubuntu 14.10
<rpadovani> Guest68212, what's the problem?
<popey> thanks beuno! congrats zmaj_ ☻
<rpadovani> Guest68212, take the code, open CMakeLists.txt, what's the error?
<zmaj_> thx popey :)
<zmaj_> The next thing I plan to do is make my own web browser for widescreens/landscape mode.
<rpadovani> popey, any news about calculator? Sorry to bother you on this, but we already have some working code and some branches to merge... I can do manually if you say you need some more time :-)
<popey> rpadovani: heya, you around at 16:00 UTC for a calc meeting?
<rpadovani> popey, yay :D
<Guest68212> This is my CMakeList.txt http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9268704/
<Guest68212> There maybe an error in my SDK-installation. What lp:xxx-app should I clone and build to check my installation?
<rpadovani> Guest68212, what's the error you have?
<Guest68212> I got this error with lp:calendar-app :-1: error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop] Error 127
<alecu> dholbach: dpm: Hi! Every page in our qml API seems to have broken images. Eg: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.qtquick-effects-sprites/
<alecu> who should I report this to?
<rpadovani> popey, on IRC or hangout? Maybe I can ping also mihir and gang65
<mihir> rpadovani: today after 2 hours ? right?
<popey> rpadovani: whatever is easier for you guys.
<popey> yes
<mihir> rpadovani: i am currently reviewing your MP
<mihir> rpadovani: sorry for lil delay this time , got busy until next weekend, but will keep you  posted .
<rpadovani> mihir, thanks
<rpadovani> ok, will be here also gang65, see you in two hours in ubuntu-touch-meeting
<dholbach> alecu, http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-api-website/
<dholbach> alecu, it's hidden at the bottom of the page (in > Details)
<alecu> ah, thanks!
<brendand> nik90_, any chance of a top approval on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682
<brendand> nik90_, and this https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/wait_for_bottomedgetip_visible/+merge/242792
<sverzegnassi> popey: hi! is there a meeting for docviewer today?
<popey> sverzegnassi: yeah, 50 mins
<mihir> rpadovani: hi
<mihir> rpadovani: I guess Gagn65 directly merged, did you talked to him ?
<rpadovani> mihir, he just pinged me on hangouts, says code looks good
<rpadovani> mihir, it's ok, I guess
<mihir> rpadovani: okay.. no issues :)
<mihir> rpadovani: concern was i guess we don't have Jenkins on reboot , i guess you might need to do manaul Merge ?
<rpadovani> mihir, that is
<nik90_> brendand: sure, do I need to test it? Or did elopio do all the testing?
<brendand> nik90_, for the first one he didn't yet approve it, but i answered his comments. if you want to wait for him to approve it that's ok
<nik90_> brendand: ack.
<pindonga> jdstrand, you around?
<nik90_> elopio: when you got time, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682 and then top approve? I am not entirely familiar with fixtures to do the review.
<elopio> nik90_: looking at it.
<elopio> brendand: I didn't notice before that you require sudo for that.
<elopio> brendand: how are you passing the sudo password to the device?
<elopio> brendand: I see this in the logs of all the tests:
<elopio> 12:40:22.566 ERROR fixture_setup:43 - Unable to start location service in testing mode tests may fail as a result.
<elopio> so I think the fixture is not working.
<brendand> elopio, where is that?
<elopio> brendand: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/377/consoleText
<brendand> elopio, those tests run in a desktop image right?
<brendand> elopio, or rather a cloud image i think
<elopio> brendand: yes, that's a desktop vivid image.
<elopio> I thought that now they were also running in touch, but they don't.
<brendand> elopio, so it won't have location-service
<elopio> brendand: if location-service is not present, you shouldn't run the fixture.
<brendand> elopio, and certainly won't have lxc-android-config which has the upstart job override
<elopio> brendand: and in the fixture, you shouldn't hide the error. If you can't disable the location service, the test should fail.
<brendand> elopio, not really, it's not part of the test
<brendand> elopio, we're not testing the location service
<elopio> brendand: it is. You should call the fixture only when needed.
<elopio> and if it is needed and it doesn't work, the test should fail.
<elopio> otherwise it will fail later with a cryptic error.
<elopio> brendand: and my question about sudo remains. Will the tests work when you run them with adt-run?
<brendand> elopio, they will work in ci because they enable blanket sudo
<brendand> elopio, we don't really have any other choice
<elopio> brendand: we need them to work with adt-run.
<elopio> brendand: well, yes. The other choice is the location service guys to provide a testable service that we can enable and disable easily during a test, and that allows us to provide a fake location.
<brendand> elopio, that's not really the issue
<brendand> elopio, the issue is the trust prompt
<brendand> elopio, but i know what you mean
<brendand> elopio, we already agreed i'd raise a bug for that and i did
<elopio> brendand: the location prompt also needs to be testable.
<elopio> brendand: yes, we talked but I didn't notice the sudo call. I'm just asking if it will work with adt-run. Otherwise we are losing the nice things that were so hard to achieve.
<brendand> elopio, really you are throwing the baby out with the bath water here because right now this is the only way to fix it, and the only thing we're doing by waiting for the 'right' solution is masking other failures
<brendand> elopio, right now clock tests are just useless
<brendand> elopio, since they don't run effectively
<elopio> if your workaround for the lack of testing gets to that point, I would recommend to blame the location service guys that implemented a feature without talking to QA. And they need to fix it.
<elopio> brendand: it is not the only way to fix it. It's the only way to work it around without the help of the devs.
<elopio> but why are the devs not helping here?
<brendand> elopio, let's talk somewhere else and get the right people involved
<brendand> elopio, i don't see tvoss in ubuntu-touch
<elopio> you should raise the issue to jfunk. Get a compromise from the devs that they will give us an easy way to test this thing. And then you can decide if it's better to enable the tests while we wait for it,  even if the workaround is breaking some things. Or we better leave the tests failing until they fix it.
<elopio> brendand: I would recommend you to send an email to tvoss with copy to thomi and jfunk.
<zmaj_> hi,I think i got removed from ubuntu app pioneers,why?
<rpadovani> mhall119, ^^
<dpm> alecu, sorry for the delay in replying. Essentially, what Daniel said. But I'm not sure it's a site bug or a bug in the original API docs. I know mhall119 looked at it a while ago, but I'm not sure what the result was
<alecu> dpm: I've reported it as bug #1397009
<ubot5> bug 1397009 in Ubuntu API Website "Broken images in API pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397009
<alecu> dpm: mhall119: from what I can tell, the original API docs show the images ok
<dpm> ok, thanks alecu
<alecu> eg:http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-effects-sprites.html
<alecu> vs: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.qtquick-effects-sprites/
<alecu> and, it seems our images are either missing or pointing at the wrong apache directory: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.qtquick-effects-sprites/images/spriteenginegraph.png
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, oh did you also notice the new moderator names?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I will look now :D
<DS-McGuire> SABDFLS?? akiva-thinkpad
<mhall119> alecu: I need to modify the API website to allow me to upload those images to Swift, it's on the perpetual TODO list
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAiOUCvPCEk
<akiva-thinkpad> is Popescu Sorin you?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, yep
<brendand> popey, lol. the Romanian version of you :)
<akiva-thinkpad> its a mark shuttleworth joke
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Yeah... WTF does that mean?
<popey> nope
<popey> gah
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<akiva-thinkpad> just popped up 8 minutes ago on my youtube feed
<brendand> popey, i dunno, the disco music
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, self apointed benevolant dictator for life
<brendand> popey, we all know how much you like disco
<akiva-thinkpad> brendand, I heard popey does like the disco
<brendand> popey, i've seen your camera feed
<popey> haha
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, I see... I think that will just confuse people. I don't want the sub reddit to be a joke, that's what /r/Linuxmasterrace is for
<akiva-thinkpad> it does say moderators below
<akiva-thinkpad> but anyways; it does make sense that if it is ever going to go official, it will have to lose jokes
<akiva-thinkpad> so your call~
<akiva-thinkpad> I just think its kind of funny
<akiva-thinkpad> if you google it, Mark Shuttleworth is the first result
<akiva-thinkpad> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1020/who-is-sabdfl-what-does-he-do
<zmaj> hello again...it seems my name was removed from the app pioneers list?
<zmaj> and there are some names with 0 apps on that list
<zmaj> anyone?
<akiva-thinkpad> zmaj, yah
<popey> zmaj: mhall119 deals with that, and he's on vacation
<gcollura> how many pixels is 1 units.dp on a smartphone? (while 1gu = 18px)
<zmaj> oh well...
<zmaj> when does he return?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Sorry I was busy with a Maths assignment. I would really prefer it to not say that. I want everything to be noob friendly.
<zmaj> though it is not important at all...I hope he enjoys his vacation.
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, Fine with me :)
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Sorry to shoot your ideas down like that :/
<akiva-thinkpad> Well to be honest; the other idea is good as well. Cake or icecream? How can one choose!?
<zmaj> have a nice day
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, On sunday do you think you could help me out with looking at the coreapps?
<ahayzen> popey, yo, are you back from Turkey ?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, on sunday... let me think
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah I think I should be free all day
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Sure :D
<akiva-thinkpad> sounds like fun
<akiva-thinkpad> utc what time?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Awesome :) I would love just a lil help understanding what's going on and such :P
<akiva-thinkpad> I live on pacific time so I keep strange hours.
<akiva-thinkpad> Yah its fun when you get over the hump
<DS-McGuire> UTC is london times right? Well I am free all day so I will be available from 12 till 10pm UTC :)
<popey> ahayzen: i am
<popey> ahayzen: hows it going?
<ahayzen> popey, good thanks :) how was the trip?
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, okay I'll try to be online then.
<popey> ahayzen: fun
<popey> ahayzen: until we got back and the police boarded the plane!
<ogra_> uuuh
<ahayzen> popey, uhoh lol :) ... i haven't heard back from the design team (unless in the mist of me doing cwk i missed an email)?
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, Thanks a lot :)
<popey> yeah, we all had to sit down and about 4 police came on with immigration officers
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<ahayzen> popey, did they find your music collection ?
<popey> escorded a couple off the plane, and then a CSI type guy came in to check their seats
<popey> Thankfully not!
<popey> That's a crime right there!
<ahayzen> it is
<popey> "You are hereby charged with listening to Coldplay in a built up area"
<popey> I got away with it.
<popey> how are things in music land ahayzen ?
<ahayzen> popey, ... good i think i've been doing coursework solidly for the past few days...but i don't think i got a response from the design team regarding your email?
<popey> ok
<popey> I'll poke John in the morning
<ahayzen> popey, do they need a further poke hehe
<popey> yeah
<popey> Sorry about that.
<ahayzen> popey, no worries
 * ahoneybun pokes akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, woah; you are alive
<akiva-thinkpad> what is going on?
<ahoneybun> nothing much lol
<akiva-thinkpad> what have you been working on as of late?
<ahoneybun> I added a few buttons to uBeginner
<akiva-thinkpad> ah very nice
<ahoneybun> have over 60 users
<akiva-thinkpad> :O
<akiva-thinkpad> very nice
<akiva-thinkpad> have you subbed to the subreddit?
<ahoneybun> what subr?
<akiva-thinkpad> r/ubuntuappdev
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> I am now
<ahoneybun> thanks'
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> post your app there
<ahoneybun> yea will do
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: http://i.imgur.com/FD7jCGV.png
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, you better add ubuntuappdev on there as well
<ahoneybun> the subreddit?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah :)
<ahoneybun> under community sure
<akiva-thinkpad> +1
<ahoneybun> my main problem now is I have my dev machine in a VM
<ahoneybun> need windows for gaming
<ahoneybun> and can't launch my app in it with 3d acc on
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad: http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2nlp03/ubeginner_ubuntu_app/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah the gaming bug
 * akiva-thinkpad is a recovering addict
<ahoneybun> I have my old macbook right now as a dev machine with Xubuntu
<ahoneybun> brb
<akiva-thinkpad> okay i'm off for the day I think
<akiva-thinkpad> later
<mivoligo> mzanetti: any chance you here now? :)
<rpadovani> mivoligo, usually yes, but he's on holiday until Sunday :-)
<mivoligo> rpadovani: thanks :) I'll try to grab him after the weekend
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Buy Nothing Day! :-D
<dholbach> popey, have you had a chat with Carlo Giordano already?
<DanChapman> Good Morning all o/
<popey> dholbach: not yet. thanks for the nudge
 * dholbach hugs popey
<zmaj> good morning everyone...what are you working on? :)
<kalikiana> JamesTait: Do donations count?
<kalikiana> best not to answer that, or you get into a deep discussion on how donating is very often not what people want it to be
<JamesTait> kalikiana, ;)
<brendand> popey, it seems to be that music-app can get itself into a state where tracks don't automatically start playing when you tap on them
<brendand> popey, i had to run the AP suite a number of times to make it happen
<popey> brendand: oh? how?
<popey> can you file a bug?
<brendand> popey, sure i'll try to reproduce it once more and do that
<popey> thanks
<popey> ping me the bug number and I'll try to reproduce here
<jhyta> Hello
<jhyta> I'm chatting from the Ubuntu SDK qt creator
<jhyta> is there a way to emulate Ubuntu touch on here?
<jhyta> I have no devices
<jhyta> But I would like to see the OS
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<jhyta> dholbach: thank you very much!
<dholbach> anytime
<jhyta> dholbach: do you have an Ubuntu phone? I mean, a physical device with Ubuntu
<dholbach> a Nexus 4, yes
<jhyta> dholbach: I want a phone with Ubuntu (Well, in fact I don't want any other thing). I thought I could buy one from bq (I'm from Spain) but it seems they are not going to sell it so… I can't wait anymore. I should buy a Nexus and install Ubuntu, then?
<dholbach> jhyta, don't ask me for a release date of bq phones - I don't know :)
<dholbach> bq phones are next in the pipeline and as you might have gathered, meizu phones are next
<dholbach> but you're right... at this moment in time, there's only nexus4 phones
<dholbach> dpm, here's a list of articles on developer.u.c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283495/
<dholbach> dpm, looks like we could clean a few from the list... like http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/getting-your-app-ready-for-the-app-showdown/
<dholbach> let me sort the page
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283521/
<dpm> ok
<dholbach> that's the list of pages currently marked as 'published'
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/write-a-json-scope-in-cpp-2/
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/write-a-xml-scope-in-cpp-2/
<dpm> I'll unpublish these two
<dholbach> this should probably http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/creating-click-packages-with-qml-c-extensions/ be unpublished as well?
<dholbach> dpm, I guess I can mark the /zh/ namespace as pending review?
<dholbach> or shall we let it stick around for now=
<dholbach> ?
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps there is something we can reuse for the translations
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, do you know what http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown-dummy/ is?
 * dholbach unpublishes http://developer.ubuntu.com/community/recordings/
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/creating-click-packages-with-qml-c-extensions/ should be unpublished
<dholbach> I used "pending review" if that's all right
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: an updated list of published articles: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9283612/
<dholbach> if you spot anything on there which shouldn't be there, let me know
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh nice, thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach, html5 pages will change mid-next week (I'll try not to break links, but not 100% sure everything will stay)
<davidcalle> dholbach, you can drop http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/unity-8-scope-example-openclipart/
<davidcalle> dholbach, regarding html5 pages, there will be at least one more
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's all I see for now :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just wanted to update the spreadsheet and drop old/unused stuff
<davidcalle> dholbach, the localization spreadsheet?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> I won't everything, as for example /cloud is less of a priority
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok :) For the record, dbarth and I are dealing with the html5 section.
<dholbach> excellent
<mhall119> dholbach: I think it was a placeholder or an old page, something to work around a Wordpress limitation
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I unpublished it as well
<mhall119> it shouldn't have been published, was it?
<dholbach> it was
<dholbach> I marked it as 'pending review' now
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/online-accounts-developer-guide/ is ready for translation, right?
<dholbach> davidcalle, and http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/adding-settings-to-your-scope/
<dholbach> davidcalle, and http://developer.ubuntu.com/scopes/tutorials/prepare-your-scope-for-publication/
<dholbach> and http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/scope/application-states/
<dholbach> davidcalle, if you could have a quick look at the spreadsheet and update it, that'd be great
<mihir> balloons: hi
<balloons> mihir, aloha
<davidcalle> dholbach, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/scope/application-states/ is the only one I have doubts about. Not because of the content, but it doesn't seem to be in the right place. Can it linger in limbo a few more days?
<dholbach> davidcalle, sure
<davidcalle> Thanks
<dholbach> I think the problem is the navigation
<dholbach> application-states should be the same for /publish/{scopes,apps,web}/
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes
<dholbach> the same goes for articles like licensing
<dholbach> or creating a good icon
<dholbach> but it's hard to go back to /publish/scopes/
<mihir> balloons: happy thanks giving :) sorry to disturb you on holiday :D
<balloons> mihir, thank you. And now worries, I'm around today. Do you need something?
<mihir> balloons: yes , i saw your comment on that MP , just wanted to check what needs to be done regarding BottomEdge.
<balloons> mihir, helpers for the bottomedge?
<seb128> hum
<mihir> balloons: hmm yeah
<balloons> brendand, I believe you did some standardization on bottom edge helpers recently yes?
<seb128> is that normal than first qtcreator project forces me into creating a chroot which takes ages?
<brendand> balloons, nope - i did some fix related to bottom edge but it certainly wasn't standardisation
<brendand> balloons, i just hacked clock-app to work
<balloons> I remember though elopio asking you to file for a helper for it.. or was that something else?
<balloons> seb128, if you chose to target the phone yes
<seb128> k
<balloons> It's interesting, as if you build it after you open the project, it can be backgrounded
<seb128> do we have updated tutorials on how to start? I'm reading http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/qml/tutorial/building_your_first_qml_app/ but it lacks those details
<seb128> it's also has un-accurate labels/values
<seb128> e.g it would need to be updated to catch with changes that happened since
<seb128> dpm, ^
<balloons> seb128, please file a bug on the diffs if you would
<seb128> what project?
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug?field.tags=&field.comment=%0A%0A%0AReported+from:+http%3A%2F%2Fdeveloper.ubuntu.com%2F%3Fpage_id%3D
<seb128> thanks
<balloons> it's the bottom of the page
 * balloons is curious if one exists for this or not
<dpm> thanks seb128
<seb128> shrug
<balloons> mihir, so we can borrow what the clock app does for now
<seb128> 15 minutes later
<seb128> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<seb128>  ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: ubuntu-html5-container:armhf
<balloons> mihir, it should work as brendand fixed it :-)
<seb128> can't create a project on vivid
 * seb128 ponders what to do next
<seb128> the wizard don't let me click next
<mihir> balloons: yes I did that. anywhere i'll look into this and we can fix that next week
<balloons> mihir, you can also enlist doug5's help on this
<brendand> balloons, that debate was about the location prompt
<mihir> balloons: okay..i'll do that.
<bzoltan> seb128:  anything I could help
<bzoltan> ?
<seb128> bzoltan, do you know how I can start an ubuntu touch project on vivid?
<bzoltan> seb128: #define onvivid
<seb128> bzoltan, the qtcreator wizard wants me to create a Kit, it doesn't let me click next, and creating it fails with "ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf : Depends: ubuntu-html5-container:armhf"
<seb128> bzoltan, Ubuntu, the distro, vivid being the current serie
<seb128> I'm on an uptodate vivid i386 desktop
<bzoltan> seb128:  the stock click can not create vivid chroot ...
<seb128> bzoltan, well, that's what qtcreator propose as default "kit" to create
<seb128> armhf 15.04
<seb128> which downloads stuff for half an hour to fail on the error I just copied
<seb128> not sure how to get past that
<bzoltan> seb128: yes, I know ...
<seb128> I'm trying to change 15.04 to 14.10 now
<seb128> but it seems it's again up for half an hour download
<bzoltan> seb128:  it is a super annoying issue what blocks me too
<seb128> can I use qtcreator to write some qml while it's doing that?
<seb128> the wizard seems modal to the ide
<bzoltan> seb128:  the ubuntu-sdk-libs: armhf can not be installed in i386 vivid chroot ...  mvo  knows the details, but there a library under what is not multiarch ready
<seb128> bzoltan, any recommendation on what to do if I just want to write a simple qml app?
<seb128> just don't use the wizard and create a file rather than a project?
<seb128> can I skip the kit creation step in some way?
<bzoltan> seb128:  you do need a vivid chroot .. I made a hackaround click version in the Dev Tools PPA
<bzoltan> seb128:  but yes, it is a showstopper and blocker issue for the SDK
<seb128> bzoltan, I guess I'm unlucky/picked the wrong moment to try the "new user experience" ;-)
<bzoltan> seb128:  it is not a wrong moment ... it is a broken click
<bzoltan> seb128:  this problem is there since Vivid is open
<seb128> bzoltan, well I assume click was working in 14.10 and is going to be fixed
<seb128> so that's sort of a wrong moment in that sense
<bzoltan> seb128:  I hear you ... I am frustrated because of this problem. I do not like that the 15.04 fw was changed to pull the sdk-libs:armhf instead of how it was for 14.10 frameworks.
<popey> balloons: we had a calculator meeting yesterday, do you know if someone from QA can help us with Autopilot tests for the new calculator?
<balloons> popey, it's all new, so all new tests?
<popey> balloons: yup!
<popey> clean slate
<balloons> I might help with the initial setup if needed so whomever writes the tests has it easy
<bzoltan> seb128:  what we need is to take in this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/oxide/crossbuild-friendly/+merge/234093
<balloons> that said, let me see who might be interested :-)
<seb128> bzoltan, right, I read #ubuntu-touch, thanks ;-)
<bzoltan> seb128:  once that MR is merged mvo will release a new click with vivid support
<seb128> great
<popey> balloons: r_padovani m_ihir and g_ang65 are working on it
<balloons> popey, ahh right.. I think gang65 would be a good choice if he's up to it. I wanted to ask him
<popey> he's already got branches in flight
<balloons> I added him to the test writers team as he's contributed to several apps so jenkins would run his stuff
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-29
<pozirk_> does anybody know, how it takes for app to be reviewed? mine was submitted 1 month and 3 weeks ago, still in review...
<pozirk_> *how long
<Elleo> pozirk_: for desktop or for touch?
<Elleo> pozirk_: as I understand it there's a big back log of desktop apps that people are working through at the moment
<pozirk_> dekstop
<pozirk_> ah, ok
<pozirk_> thank you for letting me know
<Elleo> no problem :)
<josharenson> Is there any way to access the DOM from Ubuntu.Web WebKit?
<zmaj> hello
<zmaj> does anyone perhaps know whne mhall119 will return?
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, i'm guessing two weeks minimum
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, Is this about the ubuntu pioneers thing?
<zmaj> yes it is...I mean its not important...thats why I wanted to know so that I don't bother anyone for those 2 weeks.But I have already bragged to people.
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, heh
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, btw do me a favour will you?
<zmaj> ok,what is it?
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, Can you post the app you wrote, say a screenshot or video or something like that here: http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappdev
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, this helps get the subreddit going, and grows the community.
<zmaj> ok,I don't have a reddit,but I will do it :)
<akiva-thinkpad1> Thanks; I appreciate it
<zmaj> I uploaded it...
<zmaj> I heard the uploading of desktop apps will also be improved?
<akiva-thinkpad1> zmaj, ah very cool
<akiva-thinkpad1> yah i would presume that with click, everything is becoming easier now
<popey> zmaj: monday
<zmaj> aha,so he returns on monday?
<mhall119> zmaj: I've seen your ping, I need to check with some other folks to see what's happened though, it's on my list for Monday
<akiva-thinkpad1> Nothing like vacationing on irc
<zmaj> ok...but don't worry and enjoy your vacation...
<akiva-thinkpad1> mhall119, 🌴☼⛅🌴
<akiva-thinkpad1> anyways i'm out
<zmaj> bye
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-11-30
<ahoneybun> hello all
<akiva-thinkpad> ahayzen_, hey
<akiva-thinkpad> er
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<akiva-thinkpad> misfire
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, o/ haha
<akiva-thinkpad> darn autocomplete
<ahayzen_> akiva-thinkpad, ikr
<danielbe> hello. I would like to create a docker container for the cordova ubuntu touch platform. I'm stuck however:
<danielbe> 1) apparently creating a click application needs proviledged mode, which is a little bit suboptimal.
<danielbe> 2) "cordova build ubuntu" tries to run the following command "sudo click chroot -aarmhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.04 create" and fails with "E: Failed to change to directory ‘/data/fakeapp’: No such file or directory" .
<danielbe> This directory however exists. I wanted to ask if someone could give me a hint.
<viejotren> Hello, I'm walking my first steps with ubuntu sdk, I have a question, in QtCreator where I can local manifest.json?
<viejotren> nevermind, it's in front of me
<viejotren> any useful resource for scopes?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-23
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> morning :D
<zzarr> when I connect a bt-keyboard/mouse I get a cursor, it's beautiful :D
<zzarr> but is there a way to keep the phone in landscape mode when I activate the scopes window?
<zzarr> (it flips to portrait when I do it)
<popey> zzarr, i filed a bug about that
<zzarr> thanks popey
<zzarr> is it possible to run X applications on the phone now? (an easy way?)
<mcphail> zzarr: nope. Not an easy way
<zzarr> mcphail, but it's possible with the help of a chroot, I know that :)
<mcphail> Some of the demos look encouraging, don't they?
<mcphail> Seems some way off from being production-ready, thoug
<zzarr> I guess you're right, it looks so nice though
<zzarr> do you know if one will be able to scale applications on the phone?
<mcphail> in what way?
<zzarr> I mean setting a none native pixel size
<mcphail> you can do this already with SDL apps. Not sure whether you can do it in QML, though
<mcphail> I would presume Qt would be clever enogh to support it, but don't know if it is exposed through QML
<zzarr> like the screen on my phone is a 1152x1920 pixel, menus in firefox would be very small for a sample
<mcphail> The emphasis seems to be on a type of responsive design, rather than scaling
<zzarr> yes, but I meant for legacy X applications only
<mcphail> would be nice
<zzarr> a new modern application should be responsive
<mcphail> zzarr: if you get a bq 4.5, you won't have to worry about these high dpi issues :)
<zzarr> but I already have a Meizu MX4 ;)
<mcphail> Nice :) . I'm interested to see how these X apps will work out, but would expect them to disappoint on a phone with high dpi display
<zzarr> why?
<mcphail> zzarr: Linux still doesn't handle high dpi well on the desktop, so I doubt the phone will be better
<zzarr> Well that's why (among other things) Canonical is developing MIR ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen, jhodapp: open music app, select a  song, In my case Bon Jovi, Crush, It's my life.  It plays! Tap on the back button and tap on the same song, It now plays Bon Jovi, Keep the faith, Bed of roses
<ahayzen> davmor2, from which view are you doing that?
<davmor2> ahayzen, jhodapp: I am assuming the setup just requires song from the same artist and different albums
<ahayzen> davmor2, and do you have shuffle enabled ?
<davmor2> ahayzen: no that I'm aware of, but being as I am selecting a specific track I kinda expect it to play regardless
<davmor2> ahayzen: an no shuffle is not enabled
<ahayzen> davmor2, ok i'll try it out on the bus back, i'm just asking if shuffle was on as that could affect it :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: I tap on the back button again and tap on play and now it plays the song I want again, I assume it was because that song was already playing and has caused the issue
<davmor2> jhodapp: ^  so not sure whose area it falls into
<davmor2> ahayzen: admit it I find all the good bugs
<jhodapp> davmor2, I'll try it a bit later, I'm in a few meetings in a row now
<ahayzen> davmor2, yeah its interesting i'll have a play on the bus and report back :-) thanks for the find
<jhodapp> davmor2, just keep reporting them to both myself and ahayzen and we'll figure out who's responsible...it's complex sometimes to know
<ahayzen> :-)
<davmor2> jhodapp: well ultimately it's all your fault now anyway right  ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen, jhodapp: oh that's interesting I only copied part of my music folder over, so bed of roses is the first song listed in the song list so I assume it is just the first song in the list that it play so it might be jhodapp fault after all :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, you wish! ;D
<ahayzen> could be me, there could be a racy thing when setting the currentIndex possibly
<davmor2> jhodapp, ahayzen: also if I go to songs, select a song so I just want that song to play, if I open queue it lists all the songs
<jhodapp> davmor2, if you can add these things to the Trello board card as you find them, then I'll follow up with them
<jhodapp> davmor2, yeah that's expected behavior
<ahayzen> davmor2, its been like that since forever
<ahayzen> davmor2, if you search for a track, then it'll just play that IIRC
<davmor2> fair enough seems strange
<ahayzen> use add to queue
<davmor2> ahayzen: I think we are talking at cross purposes, I mean open Music app, hamburger, songs, select one song, it starts to play, In the player view you have queue in the header if you tap on that then it lists all the songs, I would expect that to only list the song I selected as that is the only on in the queue
<ahayzen> davmor2, but all the songs are in the queue ?
<ahayzen> if you click a track any where in any model, it always appends all the tracks in the model and then plays the track you clicked
<ahayzen> (except in the case of your bug where its not playing the one you clicked :-P)
<davmor2> http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/phone-screenshots/video20151123_150323460.mp4
<ahayzen> davmor2, cool :-) i'll see if i can figure out whats going on
<davmor2> ahayzen, jhodapp: I thought there was mention of single item repeat how can that be done if the entire view is imported into the queue?
<ahayzen> davmor2, single repeat is not implemented on the music-app side yet
<ahayzen> we are awaiting an icon from design :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: ah that explains it then
<jhodapp> davmor2, but if there was a button for it, it would instruct media-hub to simply repeat the current track
<ahayzen> yup
<davmor2> jhodapp: I assume that the scopes team will need to modify things their side so that tapping on preview for an album will play all of the tracks like it used to a long time ago right?
<jhodapp> davmor2, yes, there is a completely new music scope and video scope coming after silo 9 lands
 * ahayzen wonders if scopes like the soundcloud one will take advantage of the bgplaylist as well
<davmor2> jhodapp: as per your request list of issues building up on the card on trello, biggest ones I see to date are the nasty crackle on the lockscreen when the screen dims before blanking, and the album with a single track behaviour
<jhodapp> davmor2, crackle on the lock screen, interesting
<jhodapp> thanks for detailing them!
<davmor2> jhodapp: only happens on lock screen doesn't happen on the unlocked device
<davmor2> jhodapp: I'm still going though just thought I'd let you know where I was detailing them
<jhodapp> davmor2, which device are you testing on atm?
<jhodapp> oh Arale, I see it listed
<davmor2> jhodapp: :)
<jhodapp> davmor2, and videos of things happening are awesome...you rock
<davmor2> jhodapp: it was a bit too in depth to describe so the video made it nice and clear
<jhodapp> indeed
<jhodapp> davmor2, I don't have an Arale to test with atm, so that crackle may be specific to it...will have to see if someone else can reproduce that
<jhodapp> with Arale
<jhodapp> davmor2, can you double check that it doesn't happen with the current stable image?
<davmor2> jhodapp: what devices do you have I can test on one of those
<jhodapp> davmor2, krillin, mako, flo
<davmor2> jhodapp: fine I'll spin it up on one of those and repeat
<jhodapp> davmor2, ok great
<davmor2> jhodapp: so only happens on arale so I assume a driver issue
<jhodapp> davmor2, yeah indeed, sounds like it
<jhodapp> davmor2, it'd be nice to get a bug filed against that in the right place
<jhodapp> not sure what to file it against exactly
<davmor2> jhodapp: yeap
<davmor2> ahayzen, jhodapp: I think I'm done I don't think there are any more issues that listed in https://trello.com/c/ZbIlG7nr/2505-571-ubuntu-landing-009-qtubuntu-media-media-hub-jhodapp made some notes on the issues
<ahayzen> davmor2, thanks :-)
<jhodapp> davmor2, awesome thanks man!
<ahayzen> davmor2, for "Same single track while playing if you tap back or forward will restart the song playing. (this behaviour in combination with the issue above makes for a really confusing user experience not sure what to do about this)" .. do you mean with 1 track in the queue ?
<ahayzen> when you say "same single track"
<jhodapp> I'm not able to reproduce the issue that you see in the video, but I'll keep trying
<jhodapp> davmor2, ^
<ahayzen> jhodapp, the one in the video i was able to get, how many tracks did you have in the songs tab?
<jhodapp> ahayzen, ~85
<ahayzen> jhodapp, and did you click one *way* down the list ?
<jhodapp> not way down, no
<ahayzen> try that
<jhodapp> k
<davmor2> ahayzen: yes so the way I got it was I have a single track I downloaded from an album,  You then select albums, play the track this gives you a queue with one song in it
<davmor2> ahayzen: that is for both
<ahayzen> yup understood i have the same
<jhodapp> davmor2, good testing
<davmor2> ahayzen: you then get no repeat if you let it play, but if you tap the forward and back button it repeats so it is then confusing as to why it doesn't repeat play if that makes sense
<ahayzen> magic
<alesage> random n00bish question about Qt: does an item's 'focus' property indicate its "shownness" on the screen?  trying to validate that something is shown without getting out my protractor
<brendand> alesage, but you don't even have a farm
<alesage> brendand, I reckon I do
<brendand> alesage, that protractor will come in handy then
<alesage> brendand, one step behind you there
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
<mcphail> I would be grateful if someone would conduct a manual review on one of my packages (package number 4033 - bg1.njmcphail) and either accept it in to the store, or feedback what needs to change to have it accepted. If manual review is not going to happen, please let me know so I stop wasting time. Thanks
<rpadovani> popey, ^^
<popey> jdstrand_, ^
<Elleo> jdstrand_: heya, I've added a request for a new dbus method for download manager in the networking app armor profile here if you wouldn't mind taking a look when you have some time? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1519378
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1519378 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Add access to download manager's new getUncollectedDownloads method in the networking profile" [Undecided,New]
<snizzo> jhodapp: hey there's a changelog of music hub api for ota 8?
<ichigo1990> hello?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-25
<lapisdecor_> hi I have this problem on ubuntu-sdk: E: Xephyr executable not found. Please install Xephyr
<lapisdecor_> How do I solve this?
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: is this when you try to run an app?
<lapisdecor_> mcphail: yes
<lapisdecor_> before that one I had the same problem it told me to install another something with 3 letters I can't remmember the name
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: try clicking on the computer icon above the green arrow in the bottom left corner and changing the "run" setting away from the Autopilot one
<mcphail> Then try running again
<lapisdecor_> yay! it works :-)
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: imho, this is a bug. Don't know if bzoltan would agree?
<lapisdecor_> i choosed qmlscene
<mcphail> yes
<mcphail> non-autopilot should be default
<lapisdecor_> how do I fix my design view? it says "Qml module does not contain information about components contained in plugins"
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: design view doesn't work, and is unlikely to work in the futre
<mcphail> *future
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: it doesn't support custom components, and the Ubuntu UI is _made_ of custom components
<lapisdecor_> How do I see a list of Ubuntu costum components?
<mcphail> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/current/
<lapisdecor_> Is there a way to use python to make an app? I tried pyside but it's another qt version...
<lapisdecor_> It would be really awsome to be able to make apps with python, everybody is learning python these days
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: you can use python to make the backend, but you really need qt or SDL to make a gui. Also, you'll have to bundle a lot of the python runtime in your app. It is possible, but not really for a beginner project
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: worth making a few qml/qt apps, an html5 app or 2, then getting a feel for .click packaging before launching into a python app
<lapisdecor_> I'm learning C++ right now, I'm already at polymorphism. I already made an app with html5 and javascript.
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: good stuff. Make a couple of qt/qml apps with c++ backends and have a look at how click packages things. Also see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ which tells you a bit about the guts
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: you can unroll a click package by running "dpkg-deb --extract packagename.click ."
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: have a poke about in some packages and see how things are bundled
<lapisdecor_> Ok I will, thank you very much mcphail. I just have another question: how do I make a circle with qml?
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: not something I've done, but you'll probably find hints at https://qmlbook.github.io/
<lapisdecor_> thanks! :-)
<mcphail> lapisdecor_: enjoy!
<bzoltan> mcphail:  it is a bug in the python-autopilot package  uses but does not depend on the xephyr. I know about it and about to fix it.
<dholbach> good morning
<mcphail> bzoltan: cheers!
<rpadovani> hey guys :-) I'm using the ubuntu-sdk-ide on 14.04, and it's amazing \o/ My only doubt is: how can I add new qt packages to the desktop kit? Let's say I want to use bacon 2d, how can I install it? If I install as usual (apt-get in my system) it doesnt see it. So I think I have to edit the desktop kit, am I right?
<rpadovani> If yes, how can I do it?
<rpadovani> it's all under /usr/ubuntu-sdk-dev/ as far as I understand
<JoeyChan> balloons:  Hello,  could u help to merge this ? I don't know why it is still there  https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/uitk13-few-fixes/+merge/275625
<ahayzen> JoeyChan, the prerequisite hasn't been merged/approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/uitk-1_3/+merge/275620
<JoeyChan> Oh ? let me c,  thx
<snizzo> hey, how can I fix this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13504233/
<snizzo> the problem is I am using debug for development as I'm actually developing...
<DanChapman> snizzo: I got past that by selecting "Treat click review errors as warnings" in tools -> options -> ubuntu -> project defaults. It will then just pop up a dialog asking if you want to continue anyway
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-26
<snizzo> appdevs are there any resources for migrating to uitk 1.3?
<snizzo> some docs... links in release notes are broken
<ahayzen> snizzo, the notes in bug 1508363 maybe useful
<ubot5> bug 1508363 in Ubuntu Weather App "Coordinated migration to UITK 1.3" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508363
<snizzo> ahayzen: ok, yeah that's helpful. Is there a change list on what has been fixed for music hub api?
<snizzo> sorry for asking a lot, again :D
<ahayzen> you mean media-hub api ?
<snizzo> oh yes, sorry that one
<ahayzen> snizzo, you could look at this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/media-hub/stable/view/head:/debian/changelog
<ahayzen> note if your asking about the background playlists stuff, that is still WIP
<snizzo> ah ok. Yeah, that was in my interest. Maybe some bugs were fixed in ota8 :) because I think removing a single track wasn't working
<ahayzen> and there is also qtubuntu-media, qtmultimedia etc to watch
<ahayzen> snizzo, ah yes that was a bit broken
<ahayzen> it may be fixed *now* in the dev channel, but not the stable
<snizzo> ok, no problem. It seems I'm going to implement along with stable development :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<snizzo> silly question: is there the possibility to try apps on a bq e4.5 simulated environment without owning the physical device?
<ahayzen> we are getting there though, the music-app is nearly working nicely :-)
<ahayzen> snizzo, yeah there is a emulator
<snizzo> for bq?
<ahayzen> its a generic emulator IIRC
<ahayzen> snizzo, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/ maybe worth a read
<snizzo> ah ok. I have an e5 but some people contacted me for problems with e4.5 I can't reproduce (I know where the bugs are though)
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> probably best to ask for logs etc
<ahayzen> then work out if they are the app or platform
<snizzo> ok
<ahayzen> jhodapp is your man for media-hub if you have issues :-)
<snizzo> ahayzen: usually the app path is always /home/phablet/.local/share/<appname> in every device?
<ahayzen> snizzo, define app path ?
<ahayzen> thats one of the places for storing stuff, eg IIRC our music app database is there
<snizzo> uhm... the path of a folder writable by an app
<ahayzen> you have ~/.cache/<appname> and ~/.config/<appname>
<ahayzen> yeah those 3
<snizzo> yeah, is that standard?
<ahayzen> yup, let me see if i can find the docs
<mcphail> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/
<mcphail> scroll down to the bit about "Runtime Environment"
<ahayzen> ah ! thanks mcphail
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> beuno, in the store, someone shared an app with me, and it says "You can find the package in the Ubuntu Store on your device" but I can't
<popey> beuno, the app is not approved yet, is that why?
<beuno> popey, the phone might not be authenticating all requests to the store yet (CPI being the key word)
<beuno> alecu & co would know
<alecu> beuno: popey: I understand that every request to cpi goes authenticated as of OTA-8 (as long as the user has authenticated on the phone, that is)
<alecu> beuno: popey: let's ask dobey to confirm that.
<popey> I'm on a phone which is beyond ota-8
<alecu> popey: beuno: do you mind sharing some package with dobey and me, so we can check this?
<popey> mcphail, ^
<popey> it's his package he shared with me
<alecu> btw, this sounds like a thing we should add to the click scope testplan.
<mcphail> popey: do you have the link - I don't have access to it just now. Perfectly happy for it to be shared on a public channel
<alecu> popey: any app would do, I think we've only added the signing, and have not properly tested sharing packages.
<popey> the link you gave me in pm mcphail ?
<mcphail> yes
<popey> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/share/7d5edce49c405acf4bb661b41d3f2a1249b365d5e10aa303997a48ee2627f5907a4d09168c2b28146dc1/
<mcphail> "one link fits all" by the look of things
<popey> dobey, ^ alecu ^
 * mcphail can't cut and paste as he is IRC'ing fromn his phone :)
<popey> file a bug ;)
<mcphail> ha!
<popey> terminal does have copy :)
<popey> but yeah :)
<mcphail> popey: not in a shaky taxi, it doesn't
<popey> haha :)
<davmor2> popey: no need for a bug know issue
<popey> I love your dedication to irc
<popey> davmor2, I was kidding :)
<alecu> mcphail: thanks!
<alecu> popey: beuno: found out the issue: the click scope is asking the webclient to sign the url, but it's not passing it the credentials, so it's not being actually signed.
<alecu> I expect we'll have this fixed by OTA-9
<popey> excellent, thanks alecu
<popey> ^ mcphail
<alecu> popey: I've reopened the bug for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1483866
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1483866 in Canonical System Image "Requests to the package index are not oauth signed" [High,In progress]
<popey> ok
<mcphail> alecu: popey: cheers!
<snizzo> appdevs : /home/phablet/.local/share/<appname> is automatically created at app installation?
<snizzo> If this isn't the case, is it possible to create the folder via app code?
<snizzo> I'm having troubles because on BQ e5 the folder is automatically created, while in e4.5 this doesn't happen apparently
<mcphail> snizzo: as far as I know it is supposed to be created. If not, you can create it yourself
<snizzo> ok, I'll let you know if I still can't create that folder. (on 4.5 it's not automatically created for my app)
<mcphail> hmm. I can test later on a 4.5 if you want
<snizzo> mcphail: can you bypass payments? My app is not free
<mcphail> snizzo: if it isn't created, it is probably a bug. Thinking about it, I suspect the default apparmor profile wouldn't let you create it yourself
<mcphail> snizzo: not sure about the payments thing
<snizzo> i can share a click package right?
<mcphail> snizzo: doesn't work to share from the store - see above converation :(
<snizzo> ahh ok. Well also via mail...
<mcphail> snizzo: yep - if it is small enough
<snizzo> 104k :D
<mcphail> ha!
<snizzo> mcphail: is it possible that folder is not created due to "There has been a AppArmor denial for your application."?
<mcphail> snizzo: if the system doesn't create it, I'm not sure how your app is supposed to as your app cannot write to .local/share itself
<snizzo> at the first run, my app was erroneously trying to write in places it can't write lie /sdcard/
<mcphail> snizzo: my log - http://termbin.com/e1er
<mcphail> snizzo: cerainly looks as if it is looking in the wrong path
<snizzo> mm
<snizzo> problem is, that click works perfectly on e5 because there's the folder /home/phablet/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.reavsoft.liveshuffle
<snizzo> can you check if your device has that folder?
<mcphail> doesn't have it
<snizzo> there is my problem (my main problem)
<snizzo> my apparmor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13515732/
<snizzo> my manifest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13515741/
<snizzo> I could better isolate the problem by disabling parts of the app, but I don't own an e4.5
<mcphail> I'm not sure. Is it something to do with the appname? Probably doesn't make a difference but I name my apps as per the guidelines at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/publish/packaging-click-apps/
<mcphail> perhaps your way of naming confuses the install hooks?
 * mcphail is just guessing here
<snizzo> it could. Well, I don't actually have better ideas...
<snizzo> tried to change name and reupload, following guidelines and on myapps web interface
<snizzo> "The package name com.ubuntu.developer.reavsoft.livetouch is not valid. It can only contain dashes, numbers and lowercase ascii letters."
<snizzo> oh well
<snizzo> ahayzen: are there cases in which an app at installation time doesn't have /home/phablet/.local/share/<appname> folder?
<ahayzen> possibly, not sure, usually something creates them for us IIRC
<ahayzen> eg we just go Settings {} in QML and that makes the .config/<appname>/<appname>.conf maybe that creates the dir as well idk
<ahayzen> popey, didn't you have an issue with creating directories with something? And had to bundle mkdir ?
<popey> yes
<popey> I bundled mkdir, mcphail bundled busybox in his
<popey> (which is better)
<popey> so I will switch to that in future)
<snizzo> ahayzen: I have this app that only on bq e4.5 doesn't create /home/phablet/.local/share/<appname>
<snizzo> on e5 and nexus 7 (latest devel) works
<ahayzen> i'm not sure why that would be
<snizzo> on e4.5 ota 8 doesn't. I've been lucky users sent emails instead of 1star ratings :)
<ahayzen> you would need the log files from the device
<snizzo> which file exactly shoud I ask for that is the most comprehensive?
<snizzo> http://termbin.com/e1er this is mcphail's log on e4.5
<ahayzen> snizzo, possibly the syslog for the period when the app is running, this will tell you of any apparmor denials
<snizzo> mcphail: ^^ you think I can bother you for this? :)
<JanC> can't you create a directory in the app itself instead of using mkdir?
<mcphail> snizzo: yep - can you give me 15 minutes and I'll have a look
<snizzo> JanC: mm, I'm not using mkdir... I use the standard xdg data folder, but it's not existent (only in e4.5 and I have e5)
<mcphail> snizzo - couple of relevant lines - http://paste.ubuntu.com/13516969/
<popey> Anyone know of a way to stop the phone from locking, from the command line?
<popey> I can stop the screen blanking/dimming, but dont know how to stop it locking
<davmor2> popey: no way I don't think the lock is tied to the screen blank, so keeping the screen away stops it locking
<davmor2> awake even
<popey> davmor2, might go looking for gsettings keys to poke
<davmor2> popey: just remove your password that means it doesn't lock
<popey> no, i'm talking about the lock when idle
<davmor2> popey: ah right with you unity8 guys might be able to help you more with that, don't know when they are back
<popey> i may have found it
<popey> com.ubuntu.touch.system activity-timeout
<popey> hm, that'll stop it locking, but on a fresh flash you get the lock screen, how do you bypass that I wonder
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system activity-timeout
<popey> uint32 0
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system activity-timeout
<popey> uint32 60
<popey> yup, thats the one
<popey> wondering how they do this in the lab
<popey> aha! https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08825.html
<snizzo> ahayzen: you got e4.5?
<ahayzen> snizzo, nope, just a mako (nexus 4) :-/
<snizzo> ahayzen: XDG app folders are created when the package is installed, or at the first run?
<ahayzen> i don't know i'm afraid
<mcphail> snizzo: just home and going straight to bed so i'll have a look at the app tomorrow
<snizzo> mcphail: no problem at all
<snizzo> thank you a lot :)
<mcphail> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-27
<popey> snizzo, the xdg app folders don't get created by anything other than qt I believe
<popey> snizzo, my sdl games don't make them, I make them
<popey> snizzo, if you need someone to test on a device, just ping, I'm often around and happy to help
<popey> snizzo, your app fails here, white screen....
<popey> snizzo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13520746/
<ahayzen> popey, that's cause your on rc-proposed ;-)
<popey> ah
<ahayzen> its now onItemRemoved as per Qt upstream
<popey> oh dear
<popey> we're breaking developer apps?
<ahayzen> popey, snizzo is using the bgplaylists, before they are fully implemented ;-)
<popey> oh :D
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> anything Jim and co are doing has been approved by Qt upstream so its all cool :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<mcphail> snizzo: still no directory created under ~/.local/share on the e4.5
<popey> dholbach, clock app uploaded to store if you wouldn't mind reviewing pls :)
<dholbach> popey, looking
<popey> thanks
<snizzo> popey: big question: can I create those folders via qt?
<snizzo> I (my app) should have write permission on this folder right?
<popey> snizzo, I don't know about doing it via qt, sorry
<popey> snizzo, in my app, I launch "run.sh" which does all the setup, then launches the app
<snizzo> ah
<popey> and I ship busybox which does the mkdir
<snizzo> popey: wait... hm can you explain better? You ship a busybox executable that does mkdir? Is that permitted?
<popey> sure is
<popey> make a directory called lib/<arch-triplet>/bin and put busybox in it
<popey> then ln -s busybox mkdir
<popey> then from your run.sh you can call mkdir and it will be found in that directory
<popey> or just stick it in the root directory of your project and call it as "./mkdir ~/.cache/appname.devname/"
<mcphail> Doesn't that trigger a click error?
 * mcphail vaguely remembers some click error about absolute paths
<davmor2> ahayzen, popey: for the browser tests I buy a single track from an album from 7 digital, my particular album currently is Tubular bells. Does it play in rhythmbox on xenial does it boat plays the first track and then starts playing fatboy slim, does it work on the phone hell yes :)
<davmor2> one up for the music app me thinks
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> \o/
<davmor2> popey, ahayzen: I  think it is broken it only shows rain.....oh wait no I'm in England
<ahayzen> :-P
<ahayzen> you had the totally random massive rainstorm for like 5mins as well then?
<davmor2> ahayzen: nope still going has been for about 30 minutes
<davmor2> or more
<ahayzen> ah
 * ahayzen spots the band that just flooded Oxford http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/observation/rainfall-radar even has pink bits in it!
<davmor2> ahayzen: yeah the thick Yellow and red bit that would Wolverhampton
<ahayzen> lol
<davmor2> still san francisco to the rescue they have sun
 * davmor2 is still gobsmacked by the carpark out side from people going into town for black friday from work
<davmor2> I say carpark it is one of the main roads into town
<NEXUS-6> Have anybody problems with the last java upate on ubuntu 15.10? I have problems with netbeans
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-11-28
<vitimiti> I have a doubt. If I use Ubuntu's SDK projects for a QML project with a C++ library, and only use generic QML imports instead, will that build properly on other systems that aren't Ubuntu, like Android?
<DanChapman> vitimiti: as long as your not using any ubuntu specific c++ api's then there shouldn't be any real issue building it elsewhere.
<vitimiti> DanChapman, nice. And if I used the Ubuntu QML imports would it still be possible as long as my C++ API is standard Qt?
<mcphail> vitimiti: If the QML components don't exist on your target device it will not work
<vitimiti> mcphail, thank you :)
<DanChapman> well it would "build" as the qml imports aren't checked at build time. But yeah as mcphail said you would need the ubunt ucomponents on the target for it to run.
<vitimiti> Thank you both
<ok2cqr> Hi, I'm trying to create deb package for ubuntu since 12.04. The package needs libmysql as dependency. There have been several versions of the libmysql since 12.04. How I could add it to dependecies in control file, please?
<ok2cqr> Ubuntu 14.04 has limysql18 package, Ubuntu 12.04 has older - libmysql16
<ok2cqr> can I add just "libmysql" as dependency (without version)?
<ok2cqr> I'm sorry, it's libmysqlclient, not libmysql...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-28
<NeoTheThird[m]> Hey, can anyone help me? I got a problem with the ubuntu ide sdk. What sort of dire sorcery is required to make the Ubuntu Touch emulator work? I enabled Hardware Virtualisation, followed various tutorials, reinstalled everything a couple of times. But still, i only see a black screen. Ideas anyone?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-11-30
<NeoTheThird[m]> Is this channel still in use?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-01
<zsombi> NeoTheThird[m]: time to time yes :)
<kempe_> Anyone knows if its possible to inject cookies in ubuntus webview?
<kempe_> I see that WebContext has a dataPath. i might be able to use that by creating the cookies from c++ in the correct file and fomat but i dont really know where to begin with that and if it would work :)
<renato__> jhodapp, hey, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-click-to-seek/+merge/312055
<jhodapp> renato__, sure
<renato__> thanks
<jhodapp> renato__, does mediaplayer-app not work right outside of devmode confinement on unity8?
<jhodapp> it seemed to work fine for me last time I tried it
<renato__> jhodapp, right now none of the apps work confined on unity8 :D
<jhodapp> ah ok
<jhodapp> fair enough :)
<jhodapp> renato__, approved
<renato__> thanks
<vitimiti> I want to build a snap that uses a webapp container for a webpage, simply the webapp-container with a URL command. What do I need in the parts section for the snap to properly build?
<vitimiti> Somebody help? I just want to snap a webapp that uses the command webapp-container
<NeoTheThird[m]> no, sorry, i have no idea
<vitimiti> I managed to snap it, but webapp-container couldn't be found
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-02
<kempe_> Oxide.WebContextDelegateWorker { source: Qt.resolvedUrl("some-script.js") [...]} generates WebContextDelegateWorker.source only supports local file URL's
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-04
<jarnos> Is it good or bad to place executables under working directory in usr/bin/ in git? Or is it better practice to place them in the root directory of project's working directory?
